# Long island new york dvc members page



## pinnocchiosdad

Its been a while since I saw a LI DVC thread. So what do you all say we give this a try again. I know there are many of you out there. Maybe we can put together a meet and greet for that in between trips home hohum feeling that we all get. SAY HELLO.

Joe and Diane here. Massapequa Park in the house. Members since 2007. BLT for us. Next trip home is Feb 2012.

CURRENT ACCOUNT OF THIS THREADS MEMBERS (THANKS LEE):

1 - pinniocchosdad - Joe & Diane - Massapequa - BLT - 2007
2 - PirateFrank - Frank & Alycia - Garden City - BLT - 2009
3 - lnevo - Lee & Deborah - Bellmore - BLT, AKV - 2010
4 - jaymez428 - - West Babylon - OKW - 2011
5 - Lildalejrfan - Dom & Tina - Lindenhurst - OKW - 2006
6 - MerriH807 - Brian & Merri - Middle Island - BLT - 2010
7 - Reslt - Dina & Paul - Glen Head - SSR - 2007
8 - FigmentLady - - Westbury - SSR - 2010
9 - MikeNY - Mike & Denise - Westbury - SSR, BLT - 2006
10 - funhouse8 - Mark & Gina - Franklin Square - SSR - 2006
11 - Disneyfn420 - Leslie - Beechurst, Queens - SSR - 2011
12 - dapod423 - Allison & Doug - Lake Grove - AKV - 2010
13 - fers31 - Scott - New Jersey (from West Islip) - SSR, AKV, BWV - 2008
14 - newyorkmike - Mike - East Seatuket - AKV - 2010
15 - carlbarry - Carl - North Woodmere - OKW - 2009
16 - grumpydad - Phil & Grace - Mt Sinai - - 
17 - medic318 - Paul & Corrina - Wantagh - OKW, SSR - 2009
18 - Lesprivate - Leslie & Frank - Bellmore - SSR - 2006
19 - wdwfan1 - Diane & Ray - Kings Park - VWL, BWV -
20 - lichevyguy - Chris & Theresa - Wantagh - SSR - 2008
21 - marjotom1981 - Tom - Medford, AKV - 
22 - jonesmatNY - Matt - Bellport - BCV, BLT, SSR -
23 - jpolak - - Miller Place - SSR - 2003
24 - delauzons - Chris & Stephanie - Wading River - BLT, BWV - 
25 - beeadude - Vicki & Chuck - Hauppauge - OKW, SSR, BCV, BLT, ARS
26 - HowieHowie - Elaine & Howie - East Meadow - OKW, BCV - 1993
27 - MrsG - Maryann & Tom - Malverne - BCV, BLT, AKV, SSR, ARS - 2002
28 - raenyny - Rachel & Mike - Centereach - AKV, OKW - 
29 - cogero - Chiara - Bayside, Queens - AKV, BLT - 2008
30 - dvcer97 - Jackie & Desmond - North Babylon - BWV - 1998
31 - Tomskatt - Kathy & Tom - Shoreham - - 
32 - disney67 - Jeff & Lily - Lynbrook - BWV - 1999
33 - baseballmickey - James & Lisa - Lindenhurst - SSR - 2007
34 - nymets - - Bellerose, Queens - OKW, HHI, BCV - 1997
35 - DVCismyhappyplace - Gina & DSis - East Islip - SSR - 2006
36 - DiSnEyLvR76 - Jenn - Islip Terrace - BLT - 2009
37 - dis2cruise - Cheryl - East Islip - OKW - 2008
38 - wdwnut76 - Joanne - Bellerose Terrace - VWL, BWV - 1999
39 - team disney - - Port Jefferson - HHI - 2011
40 - Anna114 - Anna & DH - Port Jefferson Station - VWL - 2009
41 - pdes70 - Peter & Tabitha - West Sayville - BLT - 2011
42 - AlwaysEeyore - Tara & Sean - Yaphank - BWV - 2007
43 - DopeysGal82 - - Queens - - 
44 - Td1290 - Trish & Steve - Wading River - SSR -
45 - MissFitt - Linda - Wading River - SSR -
46 - sorcermick - Bill & Kathy - Patchogue - AKV, BCV, OKW - 1999
47 - NancyDVC - Nancy - Mineola - OKW - 1992
48 - DeeCee735 - Diane & Lowell - Woodmere - BWV, AKV - 2000
49 - libeachs - Francis & Barbara - East Hampton - OKW - 1997
50 - recmouse - Joe & Diane - Farmingdale - SSR - 2008
51 - KevinNYC - Kevin & Ginny - Great Neck - OKW - 1991
52 - djrody3 - Janice & Dave - Farmingdale - BCV, BLT - 200353 - pixie08 - Mary & Dan - Port Washington - AKV - 2008
54 - Pattiwig - Patti & Carl - Huntington - OKW, BWV, SSR - 1998
55 - zackspal - Walter, Eileen & Erin - East Islip - SSR - 2003
56 - Carmouse10 - Andy - Woodmere - VGC, AHV - 2009
57 - DisneyBelle99 - Deb & Jed - BLT - 2010


----------



## PirateFrank

Frank and Alycia here. Garden City in the house. Members since 2009. BLT for us. Next trip home is October 1-10, 2011!!! 25 days to go!


----------



## lnevo

North Bellmore over here. Lee and my DW Deborah... BLT owners since 2010 

There should definitely be more member events. Especially with Doorway to Dreams so close!!!!


----------



## jaymez428

West Babylon here. Brand new member as of August 2011 at OKW. First trip as member January 2012


----------



## Lildalejrfan

Dom n Tina from Lindenhurst. Members since 2006 @ OKW. Next trip home will be this Sunday 9/11 @ Tree House Villas


----------



## MerriH807

What a great idea!  Brian and Merri from Middle Island. Members since 2010.  BLT is our home!  We just got back on Aug. 30 th.


----------



## Resqlt

Dina and Paul from Glen Head. Owners at Saratoga Springs since 2007. Next trip is to BLT during Presidents' Week.


----------



## FigmentLady

Westbury here! SSR owner since 2010, August use year. We make frequent trips to the doorway to dreams at the mall to trade pins so if anyone wants to meet up to trade let me know! Next trip to WDW is in 8 days! We will be at AKV Jambo from the 15th-22nd.


----------



## MikeNY

This thread was a great idea!

Mike and Denise here from Westbury.  Members since 2006 with Saratoga Springs and Bay Lake Tower as our home resorts!

Looking forward to meeting our fellow LI DVC'ers.  Feel free to PM anytime.


----------



## funhouse8

Mark and Gina from Franklin Square, member SSR since 2006.  Nice to meet you!


----------



## Disneyfn420

Ok I'm cheating a little. I'm in Beechhurst, Queens, but pretty close to LI and I shop there all the time...lol I'm Leslie and just became a DVC member and will be using it for the first time to go to Aulani. My home resort is SSR


----------



## dapod423

Allison and DH Doug from Lake Grove. Owners at AKV since May 2010. Already getting lots of use out of our points. Next trip home is in Oct after a 7night Caribbean crusie!!!


----------



## fers31

Cheating here a bit as well as I currently live in New Jersey but I'm from West Islip and all of my family is still there.  I'm Scott and I own at Saratoga, Animal Kingdom, and Boardwalk.  Owners since 2008


----------



## newyorkmike

Mike from East Setauket here.  DVC owner at AKL since February 2010.


----------



## carlbarry

Carl from North Woodmere. I own at OKW since December 2009.


----------



## grumpydad

Phil and GW Grace, Mount Sinai NY
next visit, Thanksgiving week 2011


----------



## medic318

Paul & Corinna from Wantagh, NY. Own at OKW and SSR since 2009. 
Next trip is 29 days till VWL. And I truly cannot wait with the past month we've had.


----------



## carlbarry

medic318 said:


> Paul & Corinna from Wantagh, NY. Own at OKW and SSR since 2009.
> Next trip is 29 days till VWL. And I truly cannot wait with the past month we've had.



Hurricanes, floods and earthquakes . . . it's like the Backlot Tour at Hollywood Studios, only no lines.


----------



## Lesprivate

Leslie and Frank from Bellmore, SSR owners since 2006.  Last trip was in May, next one not until October 2012.


----------



## wdwfan1

Diane and Ray from Kings Park.   We own at VWL and BWV.   Going "home" next month and then in the spring.

Great thread!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Sorry all, I started this thread and then forgot about it. Things got crazy with this years back to school drama. Mark your calendars for a meet and greet. Saturday 11/12 for a meet and greet. Probably at a Massapequa location near the mall. I will post more details when we get closer. Wear your best Mickey t-shirt for that WDW feeling between trips. Watch for posts.


----------



## lichevyguy

hey all , members since 08 own at SSR, had our last trip home in july , not booked for next trip yet , oh and btw we live in wantagh


----------



## dapod423

grumpydad said:


> Phil and GW Grace, Mount Sinai NY
> next visit, Thanksgiving week 2011



Hey Phil from MS!!! I grew up there. Class of '96. Are you an original? Or moved there as an adult?


----------



## lnevo

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Sorry all, I started this thread and then forgot about it. Things got crazy with this years back to school drama. Mark your calendars for a meet and greet. Saturday 11/12 for a meet and greet. Probably at a Massapequa location near the mall. I will post more details when we get closer. Wear your best Mickey t-shirt for that WDW feeling between trips. Watch for posts.



Any reason not to meet at doorway to dreams in Roosevelt field mall? Or would that be too commercial?

I Just figured it would be the most logical choice...


----------



## majortom1981

Tom here medford. Kidani village home resort.


----------



## jonesmatNY

Matt from Bellport, BCV, BLT & SSR, Next Trip home is early November at BCV, gonna visit our son doing the College Program!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

lnevo said:


> Any reason not to meet at doorway to dreams in Roosevelt field mall? Or would that be too commercial?
> 
> I Just figured it would be the most logical choice...



I thought of that, But I figured it would be like fishing in a barrel for the sales reps.


----------



## jpolak

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Probably at a Massapequa location near the mall. I will post more details when we get closer. Wear your best Mickey t-shirt for that WDW feeling between trips. Watch for posts.



If we're going to be in Massapequa I vote for meeting at All American!  I can really go for a double double.  Grew up in N. Massepequa, but now we are out in Miller Place.  We have been members at SSR since 2003.


----------



## delauzons

We are the de Lauzons-Chris, Stephanie, and our 3 daughters.  We live in Wading River.


----------



## lnevo

pinnocchiosdad said:


> I thought of that, But I figured it would be like fishing in a barrel for the sales reps.



I hear you, but this fish has already been fried!

Still, we'd have a place to congregate and probably with some sponsorship. i can look into it and at least see what our options are?

Anyone else have a preference either way? 

Lee


----------



## beeadude

Vicki & Chuck from Hauppauge owners since 1997-OKW-SSR-BCV-BLT-Aulani-last trip was members cruise


----------



## Dnevo

hello there, i finally had time to respond.. i think meeting is a great idea. the only thing i think is.. what better place than to have it at Doorway to dreams? they are awesome there.. they r ppl who love disney, and you get that home away from dis home feeling when you stop by there... no one will pressure you.. besides we all love disney.. I have stopped in there a few times with my DH and son just to get us that feeling of disney.. meeting anywhere else is silly.. to me... anyways hope everyone has a magical day!! Mickey we miss u!!! <3


----------



## HowieHowie

Hi,  

Elaine & Howie from East Meadow.  OKW member since 1993 and BCV member since 2002. Last trip was Aug 2011 Kidani, Dream & OKW.  I think a DVC meet is a great idea.


----------



## FigmentLady

I think meeting st the Doorway to Dreams is a great idea. I would love to help set that up.


Also, go visit the Doorway to Dreams booth at the Oyster Festival this weekend. They are having a raffle for Lion King Tickets and giving members some pretty cool stuff!


----------



## grumpydad

dapod423 said:


> Hey Phil from MS!!! I grew up there. Class of '96. Are you an original? Or moved there as an adult?



moved here in 1993, grew up in Valley Stream

By the way forgot to post where I own

SSR since 2005


----------



## Dnevo

FigmentLady said:


> I think meeting st the Doorway to Dreams is a great idea. I would love to help set that up.
> 
> 
> Also, go visit the Doorway to Dreams booth at the Oyster Festival this weekend. They are having a raffle for Lion King Tickets and giving members some pretty cool stuff!


wow thats awesome!! hope something can get worked out


----------



## MrsG

Hi,  Just found this thread.  Maryann & Tom from Malverne here.  Looking forward to BLT during Pres. week & Aulani in Aug!


----------



## raenyny

Rachel and Mike from Centereach...we love DVC we have two homes AKV and OKW


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

lnevo said:


> I hear you, but this fish has already been fried!
> 
> Still, we'd have a place to congregate and probably with some sponsorship. i can look into it and at least see what our options are?
> 
> Anyone else have a preference either way?
> 
> Lee



I guess DTD is unanimous. I'm in.


----------



## cogero

Disneyfn420 said:


> Ok I'm cheating a little. I'm in Beechhurst, Queens, but pretty close to LI and I shop there all the time...lol I'm Leslie and just became a DVC member and will be using it for the first time to go to Aulani. My home resort is SSR



You are right near me and technically Queens is on Long Island.

I am Chiara. I live in Bayside we have been owners since 2008 and we own at AKV and Blt


----------



## lnevo

pinnocchiosdad said:


> I guess DTD is unanimous. I'm in.



I spoke to our guide Kim at D2D and she is very excited about the idea! They have done these before and the Chicago store does them all the time. She said that Sunday mornings usually work best and they can get bagels, muffins, coffee, tea, hot chocolateetc.  So it sounds like a go.

Did you have any idea when you wanted to shoot for as far as dates? I can see what would be available, though it may be tricky with all the holidays coming up. Plus we may want to plan enough in advance to make sure everyone knows about it and can come...

Anyway, thoughts and suggestions appreciated and I can follow up with our guide to get everything setup.

Lee


----------



## carlbarry

Just not Dec. 3rd when I'm at WDW!


----------



## lnevo

We're gonna be there 12/5!!


----------



## MrsG

Sounds great!

Do you want to make plans after the new year so everyone could make sure their calendar is clear.  The mall can be quite a mad house now that we will be getting into holiday season.  Maybe a Sun in January.  Thinking of WDW in the dreariness of winter might be a nice pick me up!


----------



## dvcer97

Jackie and Desmond From North Babylon, LI members at OKW since 1997
and BW since 1998.  Had Great trips with My DVC and it was great while it lasted when we had the free passes.

jackie:


----------



## Disneyfn420

Yup, very close! I used to hang out in Bayside quite a bit actually! 



cogero said:


> You are right near me and technically Queens is on Long Island.
> 
> I am Chiara. I live in Bayside we have been owners since 2008 and we own at AKV and Blt


----------



## Tomskatt

Once a NYer always a NYer.... Kathy and Tom from Shoreham, NY!


----------



## FigmentLady

lnevo said:


> I spoke to our guide Kim at D2D and she is very excited about the idea! They have done these before and the Chicago store does them all the time. She said that Sunday mornings usually work best and they can get bagels, muffins, coffee, tea, hot chocolateetc.  So it sounds like a go.
> 
> Did you have any idea when you wanted to shoot for as far as dates? I can see what would be available, though it may be tricky with all the holidays coming up. Plus we may want to plan enough in advance to make sure everyone knows about it and can come...
> 
> Anyway, thoughts and suggestions appreciated and I can follow up with our guide to get everything setup.
> 
> Lee



Lee, I spoke to Kim About this as well! If you need any help or anything please let me know. I work Sundays so I will need to know the date a few weeks in advance if possible.


----------



## disney67

Hi Guys I love this thread 
Jeff and Lily from Lynbrook NY  home resort BWV since our honeymoon in 1999
our last trip was Aug 2011 with Howie and his family post#33 who we met at the last christmas party at Doorways to Dreams  It is a great place for DVC members to meet and get to know one another


----------



## baseballmickey

Thanks for pointing me to this thread, Jeff. 

James and Lisa, we live in Lindenhurst. Joined DVC in 2007 at SSR.  Next trip for us is July 29-31, (hoping for BLT), DCL Dream Aug 1-5, Aug 5-11 (hopefully BWV).

We went to the DVC Merry Member Mixer at WDW last year, and it was a blast.  I was hoping they might do something up here around the holidays.  We're definitely there if they do.

We usually also try to catch one of the Disney on Ice shows at the Coliseum each year.  Haven't bought our tickets yet.  Anybody else going?


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

*How does everyone feel about November 12th?*We do not want to get too close to the Holidays.


----------



## disney67

November 12th is good are we doing a breakfest or brunch ?


----------



## carlbarry

Can't make it the 12th   Could make it the 13th.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

*Lets here it LI DVCer's. Sat the 12th or Sun the 13th???????*


----------



## lnevo

If we want maximum participation, then I think it's too soon (the traffic on this thread has been very slow..). 

I thought the suggestion for January after the holidays was a good one, I'll throw out1/15 as an option. Sorry to seem so contrary in this thread. I promise I'm not like that all the time 

Anyway, I'll check with D2D on the November days.


----------



## majortom1981

I would certainly go to a meetup at doorway to dreams. I would hope it would be on a sunday though  as i work on that saturday.


----------



## carlbarry

My vote is Doorway To Dreams on Sunday.  Worked last time!


----------



## FigmentLady

Saturdays are good for me, I work every Sunday. Unless we do before 11 on a Sunday...


----------



## carlbarry

FigmentLady said:


> Saturdays are good for me, I work every Sunday. Unless we do before 11 on a Sunday...



Last time we had it on Sunday it was before the Mall opened, and we were done well before 11.


----------



## funhouse8

We did this last time and it was a lot of fun. Can't wait to attend again. 
If it is in the AM either day is OK for me.


----------



## nymets

Bellerose Queens here, member since 97 OKW, HHI, Beach club,


----------



## baseballmickey

We have some relatives coming in from out of town the weekend of the 12th and 13th.  Could we bring an extra 3 or 4 "guests" if we needed to??


----------



## disney67

baseballmickey said:


> We have some relatives coming in from out of town the weekend of the 12th and 13th.  Could we bring an extra 3 or 4 "guests" if we needed to??



As long as they have BLT heavy "B" you have my personal OK which really carries no weight over lmao


----------



## lnevo

Sorry for the delayed response. My guide was away on vacation. Anyway, she's back now and will let me know soon regarding the weekend of the 12th....

There is a member event at D2D on the 20th, but would not be DIS exclusive...I'll let everyone know as soon asi get more details!

Lee


----------



## majortom1981

lnevo said:


> Sorry for the delayed response. My guide was away on vacation. Anyway, she's back now and will let me know soon regarding the weekend of the 12th....
> 
> There is a member event at D2D on the 20th, but would not be DIS exclusive...I'll let everyone know as soon asi get more details!
> 
> Lee



Post here about the event on the 20th I have not been getting anymail for some strange reason from door way 2 dreams  even though I should be.


----------



## carlbarry

Yes, I don't seem to get email about these events, either.


----------



## disney67

I have a rep at DTD and i have herd nothing but he did say a couple of weeks ago that they were planning something


----------



## DVCismyhappyplace

Gina from E. Islip - I own with my sister.  We've owned at SSR since 2006.  Last trip was Feb 2010 (VWL) with.  Next trip 1/23 at BC with DH; trip after that is May 9 with BLT with DH and my extended family!


----------



## DiSnEyLvR76

Jenn From Islip Terrace here, owner at Bay Lake Tower since 09. We have stayed at Beach Club, Boardwalk, OKW, & AKL multiple times as owners, but never BLT! Staying BLT in Feb!


----------



## wcw57

Do I/we count since we are only renting points for our 8/2012 stay?

second Bellporter here


----------



## dis2cruise

Cheryl from East Islip we own okw since 2008 , btw hello neighbors


----------



## DiSnEyLvR76

dis2cruise said:


> Cheryl from East Islip we own okw since 2008 , btw hello neighbors



Helloooo fellow East Islipians! lol and long islanders!


----------



## lnevo

So the 13th wouldn't be avialable at D2D since they are setting up for the main DVC member event on the 20th... still waiting for final details on that, I'll post as soon as I know more. In the meantime I'm trying to still get us on the calendar for sometime in January after the holidays. If everyone still wants to do something on the 13th we could still choose another venue...


----------



## carlbarry

lnevo said:


> So the 13th wouldn't be avialable at D2D since they are setting up for the main DVC member event on the 20th... still waiting for final details on that, I'll post as soon as I know more. In the meantime I'm trying to still get us on the calendar for sometime in January after the holidays. If everyone still wants to do something on the 13th we could still choose another venue...



D2D is a great place to have it!


----------



## disney67

lnevo said:


> So the 13th wouldn't be avialable at D2D since they are setting up for the main DVC member event on the 20th... still waiting for final details on that, I'll post as soon as I know more. In the meantime I'm trying to still get us on the calendar for sometime in January after the holidays. If everyone still wants to do something on the 13th we could still choose another venue...


for the 13th we are up for any venue if we are going to january in D2D


----------



## lnevo

disney67 said:


> for the 13th we are up for any venue if we are going to january in D2D



Exactly...and there should be a full DVC member meet up at D2D on the 20th. As soon as I have the info, I'll post it. So if people are good for that day, then we can meet up with other DVC'ers (and get them here on DIS boards  and then plan for something come next year... 

Or if people were set for the 13th, then we just need another place to do it. Suggestions, preferences, comments?


----------



## disney67

lnevo said:


> Exactly...and there should be a full DVC member meet up at D2D on the 20th. As soon as I have the info, I'll post it. So if people are good for that day, then we can meet up with other DVC'ers (and get them here on DIS boards  and then plan for something come next year...
> 
> Or if people were set for the 13th, then we just need another place to do it. Suggestions, preferences, comments?


I will say something where there is decent food and reasonably priced ?
maybe 
cheese cake factory 
friday's 
Texas road house 
dave and busters 
famous dave's BBQ 
Olive garden 
Red Robbin
Or even maybe a Diner there are many good ones?????
gee being a cab driver in the area i know a few places


----------



## lnevo

So i just recieved the email...

Nov 20th from 11-5:30pm at Doorway to Dreams

Members can bring up to 6 guests per ID

Apparently they are giving out holiday ornaments and it looks like they'll be some cast members from Mary Poppins teaching lyrics and choreography.

Hope to see some of you guys there. If everyone wants to choose a DIS time to meet up there it could be a great opportunity... Maybe if ppl planning to attend could post the times that work for them...

We'll probably be there after lunch, but up to changing plans depending on the responses...


----------



## dapod423

Hi Everyone!
I got the email yesterday for the D2D event. Mom, DS and I are going to go. My mother just joined DVC in October and she can NEVER pass up a free Christmas ornament!!! Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## wdwnut76

Hi! Joanne from Bellerose Terrace...we've been members since 1999 at the Wilderness Lodge and the Boardwalk Villas.


----------



## team disney

Hi all,

New to DVC but long time WDW travelers!  We bit the bullet just a few months ago in August.  We are very excited to be booking our first one or two DVC stays for next year.  Family of 4 Me, DH, & 2 boys.  We are from Port Jefferson Station, but our new DVC home is Hilton Head.   We got the email too and were thinking of attending the DVC Event on November 20th.  Maybe we will see some of you there!


----------



## missycj96

We got the email, too. We're planning to go.


----------



## wdwfan1

I did not receive the email.   What was the email address it came from?


----------



## lnevo

disneyvacationclub@dvc-mail.com


----------



## beeadude

Good Morning-does anyone know if there are any discounts for any Disney shows ie: Disney on Ice-or NYC for the Christmas time frame. My DD and her family are coming up from Ga and I'd love to take my DGD to a show. Thanks
Vicki


----------



## disney67

I recieved E-mail I will be there early around 1130-12 noon due to i have to be in work by 3pm hoping to go in late to push the 4pm envolope fingers crossed . hope to say Hi to a few of the Dis families there .
                          Jeff and family


----------



## FigmentLady

Hubby and i are hoping to attend the event but I will be at work till at least 5 so we will probably be catching the tail end if we get there at all. I wish it started a little earlier. Oh well.


----------



## majortom1981

I just called and they signed me up for the event. Its dvc members only with up to 6 guest. As long as your a dvc member you can sign up even if you did not get te email.

Its 1130 to 530 

So i will be there on the 20th


----------



## MrsG

Do you have to sign up or can you just show up?


----------



## carlbarry

MrsG said:


> Do you have to sign up or can you just show up?



The email says nothing about RSVP


----------



## HowieHowie

We will be there around 12:30.  Hope to meet some of you there.


----------



## supernova

Was considering attending, but the drive back home on a Sunday afternoon... not so sure.


----------



## disney67

MrsG said:


> Do you have to sign up or can you just show up?





carlbarry said:


> The email says nothing about RSVP


I just called DTD the CM took our RSVP BUT he also said you can just show up with no problems hope this helps see you guys there around 1130-12 noon


----------



## carlbarry

disney67 said:


> I just called DTD the CM took our RSVP BUT he also said you can just show up with no problems hope this helps see you guys there around 1130-12 noon



I called this morning and also made my reservation, just in case!  See you there.


----------



## disney67

Are we wearing anything to show we are Disboard friends ?? 
so we all know who to say Hi to ?


----------



## HowieHowie

disney67 said:


> Are we wearing anything to show we are Disboard friends ??
> so we all know who to say Hi to ?



Jeff, maybe you should bring your sign from the cruise...if you still have it!


----------



## disney67

HowieHowie said:


> Jeff, maybe you should bring your sign from the cruise...if you still have it!


Great Idea just would have to reword it ? I talked to Sil he is thinking of joining us too did not give me a deffinate yes! will keep you updated


----------



## HowieHowie

disney67 said:


> Great Idea just would have to reword it ? I talked to Sil he is thinking of joining us too did not give me a deffinate yes! will keep you updated



That's funny that you mentioned Sil....I was going to call MargaretAnn tomorrow and ask them if they wanted to come.  I was at DTD today and told them I might bring 4 other people.


----------



## disney67

HowieHowie said:


> That's funny that you mentioned Sil....I was going to call MargaretAnn tomorrow and ask them if they wanted to come.  I was at DTD today and told them I might bring 4 other people.


give a call it might push them to come more ? maybe


----------



## Anna114

I'm Anna, my husband and I are from Port Jeff Station (I was originally from Commack and my husband was from Smithtown) and we've owned at VWL since May of 2009. I JUST (meaning 15 minutes ago) sent in a deposit for 50 more points with, mostly, an Oct UY. That will give us 202 points.


----------



## HowieHowie

disney67 said:


> give a call it might push them to come more ? maybe



Jeff, I just spoke to MargaretAnn and they can't make it.  They have a surprise party for a friend in the Bronx and it will be too much to travel back and forth.  We'll see you on Sun.


----------



## funhouse8

beeadude said:


> Good Morning-does anyone know if there are any discounts for any Disney shows ie: Disney on Ice-or NYC for the Christmas time frame. My DD and her family are coming up from Ga and I'd love to take my DGD to a show. Thanks
> Vicki



Mary Poppins is having an anniversary special Save $40 Buy ticket befor 12/9 Code D1S95. Good Luck


----------



## disney67

HowieHowie said:


> Jeff, I just spoke to MargaretAnn and they can't make it.  They have a surprise party for a friend in the Bronx and it will be too much to travel back and forth.  We'll see you on Sun.


thank you and cannot wait to say hi sun


----------



## Anna114

funhouse8 said:


> Mary Poppins is having an anniversary special Save $40 Buy ticket befor 12/9 Code D1S95. Good Luck



If anyone hasn't seen Mary Poppins on Broadway. Do it! It's a great show.


----------



## disney67

Anna114 said:


> If anyone hasn't seen Mary Poppins on Broadway. Do it! It's a great show.


I will second this really fun from beging to end


----------



## baseballmickey

Just got to DtD. At the back of the line.


----------



## baseballmickey

We got a "fastpass" to come back later. Trying again at 4:30.  We only had a window of about an hour or so due to DD having a birthday party to go to from 2-4.  The estimate on the line from the CM was 45min-1hour.  I think she said the workshop was about 15-20 minutes.  They took our info and gave us a laminated pass so we can go right up to the desk when we return.  So we'll be heading back to the mall around 4:30.


----------



## carlbarry

I just got back. I arrived on-line shortly after 11 am.  I had about a 45 minute wait.


----------



## dapod423

DM,DS and I arrived at about 3. We were told we had good timing because it had just slowed down. We still had about a 30 min wait before we got into the lobby where Tom was trying to keep us occupied before the presentation. 

I must say that outside where you sign in and wait was a diasaster! I have never seen Disney so unorganized before. There was no clear path to take or spot marked where you should wait if you wanted to bypass the Mary poppins workshop. Thankfully "The Popcorn Lady" came out to serve the kids because they were getting restless.

Once inside it was much more organized. we got our ornaments. They gave out 2009,2010 and 2011 ornaments. The presentation was lively and not too long. My son loved his cupcake. My mother was able to see BLT. And we all got lanyards with pins. My mother and I also got the gift bags (I didn't see everyone with them) and that has a water bottle, a vinylmation, notepad and a few games for the kids.

Overall worth it.


----------



## carlbarry

Lanyards with pins and gift bags?  Wow! I did NOT see that.  I got nothing other than the decorations.  Oh, and I asked for and got some of those round stickers.


----------



## baseballmickey

Went back at 4:30.  There was nobody on line and only one other family in the Mary Poppins workshop with us as it got started. A few other families joined as it began.  I thought it was fun to try and do the dance.  I had a hard time keeping up when they did it fast though. 

The presentation was okay.  We were apparently the very last group to go in.  I stood through it holding DS, and I never got uncomfortable, so it couldn't have been that long!! I wish I had opened my mouth to answer the question about AKL... the woman in front of me got the umbrella!!

A funny thing about the presentation is that one of the presenters used to be the Assistant Principal at the school DW teaches at.  

The deals on points they talked about sounded good.  But it always sounds like such a good idea to add points.  We're just not in any position to do so right now.... Someday...

DD enjoyed her cupcake (they were from Crumbs), and a couple of CMs who spoke to us during the mixer part were very nice.  DD was upset she couldn't play in the playroom, and the CM came back and gave us a gift bag, telling us she felt bad that DD was upset.  I thought that was nice, but then I saw most of the other families had a gift bag as well.  Not all, but most of them.  

We went into the BLT demo rooms just to look and there were 4 or 5 gift bags just sitting on the dresser.  Another couple was in there with us.  They hadn't been given a bag like we were, so they just grabbed one.

Our bag had:

2 DVC Lanyards each with 4 "Hidden Mickey" Pins (2 different sets)
1 plastic DVC water bottle
1 set of 4 Fairy cards (Pixie Hollow Games promo)
1 DVC pin that lights up
1 DVC Aulani Button
1 DtD notepad
1 Sheet of Muppets Stickers
1 3" Clear Vinylmation (ours was orange)


----------



## carlbarry

baseballmickey said:


> Went back at 4:30.  There was nobody on line and only one other family in the Mary Poppins workshop with us as it got started. A few other families joined as it began.  I thought it was fun to try and do the dance.  I had a hard time keeping up when they did it fast though.
> 
> The presentation was okay.  We were apparently the very last group to go in.  I stood through it holding DS, and I never got uncomfortable, so it couldn't have been that long!! I wish I had opened my mouth to answer the question about AKL... the woman in front of me got the umbrella!!
> 
> A funny thing about the presentation is that one of the presenters used to be the Assistant Principal at the school DW teaches at.
> 
> The deals on points they talked about sounded good.  But it always sounds like such a good idea to add points.  We're just not in any position to do so right now.... Someday...
> 
> DD enjoyed her cupcake (they were from Crumbs), and a couple of CMs who spoke to us during the mixer part were very nice.  DD was upset she couldn't play in the playroom, and the CM came back and gave us a gift bag, telling us she felt bad that DD was upset.  I thought that was nice, but then I saw most of the other families had a gift bag as well.  Not all, but most of them.
> 
> We went into the BLT demo rooms just to look and there were 4 or 5 gift bags just sitting on the dresser.  Another couple was in there with us.  They hadn't been given a bag like we were, so they just grabbed one.
> 
> Our bag had:
> 
> 2 DVC Lanyards each with 4 "Hidden Mickey" Pins (2 different sets)
> 1 plastic DVC water bottle
> 1 set of 4 Fairy cards (Pixie Hollow Games promo)
> 1 DVC pin that lights up
> 1 DVC Aulani Button
> 1 DtD notepad
> 1 Sheet of Muppets Stickers
> 1 3" Clear Vinylmation (ours was orange)



Well, I sure did NOT get that.  I just got the notepad and a pen!  Amazing that Disney was so disorganized.  How could they give some members gifts, and not others?  And we were told in the room with the slide show we would get gifts in the "next room" . . . and then nothing!


----------



## Maleficent's Dad

GIFT BAGS?  Gifts at all?!?  I spent the better part of today a the Roosevelt Field Mall for a sales pitch and a cup of Keurig coffee. My kids at least ate a cupcake.  Nothing else...


----------



## missycj96

We got a gift bag with the same. No one handed us one but we saw some people with gift bags so we asked for one.


----------



## mwmuntz

The presenters said that if you were interested in the incentives, then talk to a cast member in the other room and receive additional gifts. ie. Take a tour. It also looks like they were giving them out to those who asked and sometimes just to placate people. Once again, Disney went above and beyond, but unfortunately they are getting slammed by some who feel that they are entitled to everything. Yes, there were lines. Yes, it was crowded. But they did deliver on everything that was promised in the invitation, and then some. But I guess whatever they do is not enough for some. 

As far as the first line goes. Yes, it was long, but the fact that they had cast members talking to people and trading pins, were giving out popcorn, and were offering fastpasses to people to come back later shows that they were trying to make it better. That shows good organization to me, not bad. 

The only complaint that I have is the surly security guard that was yelling at people in line. But he was a mall employee. I hope Disney complains about him to mall management.


----------



## disney67

we got there at around 11 am and i really have to say that they did drop the ball on Organizing this and we waited on line for it seemed forever but the kids seemed to like the workshop but it would of been nicer to see a charecter in a holiday outfit . after the workshop we went to see the tiny presentation and it was fast and nice and it was a good presentation . 
we had cupcakes and popcorn and a drink . 
and they did not tell everyone to fill out for the 2 mary poppins tickets ?
What Is This About A Gift Bag ?????? 
they gave that last year and i saw a few people leaving with them but they did not have anyone handing them out this year . 
?? Did you have to add on to get it ?? 
last year we got the 3' vinalnation
rice krispie treat 
ornament only 2010
a few things for the kids 
but last year there was no presentation and not as big it was alot of fun


----------



## carlbarry

mwmuntz said:


> The presenters said that if you were interested in the incentives, then talk to a cast member in the other room and receive additional gifts. ie. Take a tour. It also looks like they were giving them out to those who asked and sometimes just to placate people. Once again, Disney went above and beyond, but unfortunately they are getting slammed by some who feel that they are entitled to everything. Yes, there were lines. Yes, it was crowded. But they did deliver on everything that was promised in the invitation, and then some. But I guess whatever they do is not enough for some.
> 
> As far as the first line goes. Yes, it was long, but the fact that they had cast members talking to people and trading pins, were giving out popcorn, and were offering fastpasses to people to come back later shows that they were trying to make it better. That shows good organization to me, not bad.
> 
> The only complaint that I have is the surly security guard that was yelling at people in line. But he was a mall employee. I hope Disney complains about him to mall management.


When I saw the presentation, after someone won the umbrella, the presenter, a lovely young lady, said to the rest of us (according to my memory of it), "Don't feel bad.  Everybody will get gifts in the next room."
So bottom line is, if everybody was supposed to get something, everybody should have.  Not just hit or miss, due to poor organization.
If the gifts were only for talking to a salesperson, then say, "And if you ask about an add-on, we have a special gift for you."


----------



## mwmuntz

You either misheard, or the presenter misspoke in that session. It was clear to me that you had to speak to a CM to get the gift bag. 

I'll give you the benefit of the doubt here and assume that they screwed up. Did you ask anyone about it? Or did you just decide to bash them about it on a public forum?  
If its that important to you, call them. I'm sure you'll get everything that was given away plus a few goodies to make it right. 





carlbarry said:


> When I saw the presentation, after someone won the umbrella, the presenter, a lovely young lady, said to the rest of us (according to my memory of it), "Don't feel bad.  Everybody will get gifts in the next room."
> So bottom line is, if everybody was supposed to get something, everybody should have.  Not just hit or miss, due to poor organization.
> If the gifts were only for talking to a salesperson, then say, "And if you ask about an add-on, we have a special gift for you."


----------



## carlbarry

mwmuntz said:


> You either misheard, or the presenter misspoke in that session. It was clear to me that you had to speak to a CM to get the gift bag.
> 
> I'll give you the benefit of the doubt here and assume that they screwed up. Did you ask anyone about it? Or did you just decide to bash them about it on a public forum?
> If its that important to you, call them. I'm sure you'll get everything that was given away plus a few goodies to make it right.



I didn't ask them when I was there, because I didn't see anyone carrying a bag.  And I do NOT feel I am "bashing" them by questioning if things were handled properly.
I am very hesitant to call and ask, because I feel I received what I expected to get.  Am I going to call and say, "Was I supposed to get a bag?  Because I heard some other people got bags"? No, because to me that makes me, to use an old Gaelic term, (OK, it's really Yiddish) a "schnorrer."  Everytime I stop by everybody there is extremely friendly and accomodating.  So no, I would not call and give the implication that I thought any one there was at fault.
I just hope next year they handle things better.  I should add, I was pleased to see such a good turnout.  A prosperous DVC is better for the members.


----------



## baseballmickey

I agree with Jeff that a character would have been a nice touch.  I have no idea what restrictions D2D staff may have been dealing with in organizing this event, other than the obvious limited space.  I'm sure they tried to think of everything, but unless you are doing these events alot, it's hard to perfect them.  There's no way that everyone I saw there at 11:30 could have all fit comfortably inside that space had they not been letting people inside using the group method they had setup.  It wasn't a bad plan, and I'm sure they realized some of the same things that we did.

I'd love to see them add another date for this event next year, so that people who were unable to make it might have a better chance.  

As far as the bags, I don't recall being told that we'd get anything other than the ornaments.  As a PP said, they were probably intended to be given to those families who took the additional step of inquiring about adding points.  Being in the last group of the day, there may have been a more lax attitude in giving out these bags.  Perhaps earlier in the day it was more strict because they had a limited supply??  Perhaps they still have some. 

Above everything else, my biggest disappointment was that I didn't get to meet anybody from the DIS there!


----------



## FigmentLady

baseballmickey said:


> I agree with Jeff that a character would have been a nice touch.  I have no idea what restrictions D2D staff may have been dealing with in organizing this event, other than the obvious limited space.  I'm sure they tried to think of everything, but unless you are doing these events alot, it's hard to perfect them.  There's no way that everyone I saw there at 11:30 could have all fit comfortably inside that space had they not been letting people inside using the group method they had setup.  It wasn't a bad plan, and I'm sure they realized some of the same things that we did.
> 
> I'd love to see them add another date for this event next year, so that people who were unable to make it might have a better chance.
> 
> As far as the bags, I don't recall being told that we'd get anything other than the ornaments.  As a PP said, they were probably intended to be given to those families who took the additional step of inquiring about adding points.  Being in the last group of the day, there may have been a more lax attitude in giving out these bags.  Perhaps earlier in the day it was more strict because they had a limited supply??  Perhaps they still have some.
> 
> Above everything else, my biggest disappointment was that I didn't get to meet anybody from the DIS there!



I think you might be mistaken about being the last group if you went in at 4:30. I didn't get there till after 5:00 and was there till they started cleaning up. It was awesome bc we had no wait what so ever. We missed the Mary poppins part though :-( the ornament is not as cute as the ones we got last year lol

I wish they had the option to purchase the pin that you can get at the event in Florida. I am a big pin collector and hate that I can't get that pin without being down there during a time of year that is impossible for me to do.


----------



## baseballmickey

FigmentLady said:


> I think you might be mistaken about being the last group if you went in at 4:30. I didn't get there till after 5:00 and was there till they started cleaning up. It was awesome bc we had no wait what so ever. We missed the Mary poppins part though :-( the ornament is not as cute as the ones we got last year lol
> 
> I wish they had the option to purchase the pin that you can get at the event in Florida. I am a big pin collector and hate that I can't get that pin without being down there during a time of year that is impossible for me to do.



Could it be we were in the same group?? We left D2D at 6pm and I didn't see the curtain open or any other groups come out while we were inside (but we did step into the BLT demo rooms for a few minutes).  I just checked the time stamp on DW's camera and she took a couple of pics of our kids with the mickey statue while we were waiting to go into the presentation part.  That was at 5.  

We were at our first and only WDW mixer last year and we got the pin.  Is anyone going down to one this year?? maybe we can put in a pin order??


----------



## disney67

baseballmickey said:


> I agree with Jeff that a character would have been a nice touch.  I have no idea what restrictions D2D staff may have been dealing with in organizing this event, other than the obvious limited space.  I'm sure they tried to think of everything, but unless you are doing these events alot, it's hard to perfect them.  There's no way that everyone I saw there at 11:30 could have all fit comfortably inside that space had they not been letting people inside using the group method they had setup.  It wasn't a bad plan, and I'm sure they realized some of the same things that we did.
> 
> I'd love to see them add another date for this event next year, so that people who were unable to make it might have a better chance.
> 
> As far as the bags, I don't recall being told that we'd get anything other than the ornaments.  As a PP said, they were probably intended to be given to those families who took the additional step of inquiring about adding points.  Being in the last group of the day, there may have been a more lax attitude in giving out these bags.  Perhaps earlier in the day it was more strict because they had a limited supply??  Perhaps they still have some.
> 
> Above everything else, my biggest disappointment was that I didn't get to meet anybody from the DIS there!


And i do agree we could not say Hi !


----------



## disney67

I will also add that they had the same event in the doorway to dreams in Shamburg ILL , and I just talked to a friend there they had Mickey and Minnie alternating there , but i'm waiting on a responce to see if they rented the comedy club they use for an event 1 1/2 years ago or they had it at the doorway to dreams like we did .


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Good day fellow LI DVC'ers. I am the OP of this site. I see it has slowed down so I am giving it a kickstart. The Holidays are almost upon us. I hope everyones shopping is done. I am sure some of you have a few Disney surprises under the tree. We will be back home (BLT) in February. Going down for The Daytona 500, a round of golf, and a few good meals. We have become very fond at the atmosphere and food at THE HOUSE OF BLUES. Looking forward to seeing the new MK. Will also update construction at GF. Stay warm and get that shopping done if your not finished.

P.S. Was very surprised that the DISNEY STORE closed down at the SUNRISE MASSAPEQUA MALL. I was never that happy to walk into the DISNEY story. Thats a feeling I only want when I am at WDW.

MERRY CHRISTMAS LI DVCER'S


----------



## disney67

happy holidays to all 
wow i did not know they closed that one down are they redoing it ? or is it closed permently ?
hope you have a nice trip we are not going again till 2013 another dream cruise / wdw time . 
other then that we have 3 xmas trees fake one for me and wife and one each for the kids that they decorated . cannot wait for all the holidays to be over this year went really fast . 
Happy Holidays again to all hope we can all get together soon and say Hi


----------



## pdes70

Hi everyone,
I just found this thread. Peter and Tabitha here from West Sayville. We are BLT Owners since Jan. 2011. Our first DVC trip is planned for Feb. 2012. 

~Tabitha


----------



## AlwaysEeyore

What a great thread idea! Tara and Sean from Yaphank!! Owners since 2007 at BWV!!


----------



## disney67

pdes70 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just found this thread. Peter and Tabitha here from West Sayville. We are BLT Owners since Jan. 2011. Our first DVC trip is planned for Feb. 2012.
> 
> ~Tabitha


welcome to our happy LI place and I hope you guys have a magical trip


----------



## disney67

AlwaysEeyore said:


> What a great thread idea! Tara and Sean from Yaphank!! Owners since 2007 at BWV!!


Welcome to our happy LI place


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

pdes70 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just found this thread. Peter and Tabitha here from West Sayville. We are BLT Owners since Jan. 2011. Our first DVC trip is planned for Feb. 2012.
> 
> ~Tabitha



We will also be at BLT Feb/2012. Look for us at poolside. We will be the ones with happy smiling faces.


----------



## Anna114

When is everyone's next trip?? Ours is May 7th at our home away from home Villas at Wilderness Lodge.  We are celebrating out 24th wedding Anniversary. Luckily I am a planner and am going to F&W in Sept/Oct and am staying at VWL then, too!


----------



## DVCismyhappyplace

DH and I will be there from 1/23 to 1/30 at BCV.  We're meeting up with his family.   We will have 3 nights together and then the rest of the week, it's just the two of us!  

After that, I have a girls only trip planned with my mom and my sister for 5/9 through 5/13 at BLT.


----------



## DopeysGal82

May I join this thread?

I'm from Queens, but we had our wedding in LI


----------



## Td1290

Trish and Steve from Wading River, home base Saratoga Springs!


----------



## disney67

DopeysGal82 said:


> May I join this thread?
> 
> I'm from Queens, but we had our wedding in LI


I have no objection welcome to our happy LI / Queens home 



Td1290 said:


> Trish and Steve from Wading River, home base Saratoga Springs!


 Welcome Trish and Steve to our happy LI home away from home


----------



## carlbarry

DopeysGal82 said:


> May I join this thread?
> 
> I'm from Queens, but we had our wedding in LI



Queens is ON Long Island!


----------



## disney67

carlbarry said:


> Queens is ON Long Island!


i hoping im going to say this right . Queens is tectnically NY -NYC they are basically our brothers next door


----------



## carlbarry

disney67 said:


> i hoping im going to say this right . Queens is tectnically NY -NYC they are basically our brothers next door



I'm a Brooklyn boy (Canarsie to be exact).  Queens is a borough of New York City.  Physically, it is on the stretch of land called Long Island.  And so is Brooklyn.


----------



## Dano1182

The Battle of Long Island during the Revolution took place in Brooklyn.

Long Island is made up of four counties two of which are in the confines of NYC.


----------



## MrsG

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Good day fellow LI DVC'ers. I am the OP of this site. I see it has slowed down so I am giving it a kickstart. The Holidays are almost upon us. I hope everyones shopping is done. I am sure some of you have a few Disney surprises under the tree. We will be back home (BLT) in February. Going down for The Daytona 500, a round of golf, and a few good meals. We have become very fond at the atmosphere and food at THE HOUSE OF BLUES. Looking forward to seeing the new MK. Will also update construction at GF. Stay warm and get that shopping done if your not finished.
> 
> P.S. Was very surprised that the DISNEY STORE closed down at the SUNRISE MASSAPEQUA MALL. I was never that happy to walk into the DISNEY story. Thats a feeling I only want when I am at WDW.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS LI DVCER'S



We'll be at BLT during Pres. Week.  Maybe we can arrange a mini dis meet if anyone else will be there at that time.


----------



## MissFitt

Td1290 said:


> Trish and Steve from Wading River, home base Saratoga Springs!



Hi Neighbor!  I'm also in Wading River and own at Saratoga Springs  

Linda


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

DopeysGal82 said:


> May I join this thread?
> 
> I'm from Queens, but we had our wedding in LI



Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## Anna114

I know I live on Long Island  Port Jefferson Station LOL


----------



## Resqlt

MrsG said:


> We'll be at BLT during Pres. Week.  Maybe we can arrange a mini dis meet if anyone else will be there at that time.



We'll be at BLT that week also. We have never run into you even though we have been there at the same times before, but we have never stayed in same resort, so maybe we will see you this time.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

The Holiday's are almost over. BLT countdown has begun. Checking in right after the Daytona 500. Cant wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## wcw57

AlwaysEeyore said:


> What a great thread idea! Tara and Sean from Yaphank!! Owners since 2007 at BWV!!



HEY! I grew up in Yaphank!! Chas. E Walters School....back when it was small and white


----------



## wcw57

by the way, posted earlier, not an owner but WILL be staying at Kidani in August 201211  Hooray for  me!


----------



## sorcerermick

Bill and Kathy from Patchogue.

Owners at AKV, BCV, and OKW since 1999

Next trip home can't come fast enough!


----------



## wcw57

there needs to be a s. shore suffolk county meet and greet it seems to me (judging by last few posts)


----------



## MrsG

Resqlt said:


> We'll be at BLT that week also. We have never run into you even though we have been there at the same times before, but we have never stayed in same resort, so maybe we will see you this time.



That would be great!


----------



## disney67

Hi all just a little heads up to everyone Disney on Ice is comming opening night special 15.00 tickets or they have a 4 pack for 60.00

and also ringling brothers circus pre sales starting for march if i remember 4 tickets for 70.00  

maybe if anyone goes we could have a quick Hello just post if you are going and what date and time ??

and HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL


----------



## NancyDVC

Mineola here (and Shelter Island my DBFF and co member). Members since early 1992 at OKW and still loving it.

Off to Key Largo on Thursday for youngest niece's wedding on Saturday   then to VB on Sunday for one night (My Mom is 86 and we felt that going to VB for one night would give her a break before we get to OKW on Monday). 

OKW from Monday to Saturday with me, DBFF, Mom, my sister, oldest niece and her husband (new OKW members) and their DS 5 and DD 2 and a friend. They are in a GV we are in a two bedroom HA for Mom. Originally they planned for about 6 more friends but all but one backed out because of work and other obligations.

Now if the wedding plans get together and the wedding goes well I can relax and get to OKW for some fun. 

Love to have a DVC LI meet. We had one many years ago at the B & N in Huntington that just closed.


----------



## DeeCee735

Wow, can't believe I'm just seeing this thread now!
Diane and Lowell, Woodmere. BWV members since 2000. AKV owners since 2007.
I grew up in Valley Stream, DH is from Elmont....

I'd be interested in a. DIS/DVC meet....


----------



## carlbarry

DeeCee735 said:


> Wow, can't believe I'm just seeing this thread now!
> Diane and Lowell, Woodmere. BWV members since 2000. AKV owners since 2007.
> I grew up in Valley Stream, DH is from Elmont....
> 
> I'd be interested in a. DIS/DVC meet....



Hello from North Woodmere!


----------



## libeachs

Francis & Barbara from East Hampton. OKW since 1997. Any other East Enders out there?


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

DeeCee735 said:


> Wow, can't believe I'm just seeing this thread now!
> Diane and Lowell, Woodmere. BWV members since 2000. AKV owners since 2007.
> I grew up in Valley Stream, DH is from Elmont....
> 
> I'd be interested in a. DIS/DVC meet....



Hello Diane, its Joe. We haven't chatted in a long time. I hope the holidays were good. I started this thread and I must say I am quite proud. Welcome.


----------



## recmouse

Thanks for bumping it up on the boards...

Joe and Diane from Farmingdale, NY.  SSR since 2008!


----------



## KevinNYC

Hello all Long Islanders.

Kevin & Ginny here in Great Neck.

Members since December 1991 when it first opened for sale. 
It was called the Vacation Club back then  - later changed to OKW. 

We were at the Poly in early December 2011   but looking forward to our booked B2B Disney Magic cruises out of New York Harbor next summer - Fantastic.  Using DVC points for cruising is a great value for us. 
We can't wait for that.


----------



## DeeCee735

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Hello Diane, its Joe. We haven't chatted in a long time. I hope the holidays were good. I started this thread and I must say I am quite proud. Welcome.


 
Hey Joe! Good to hear from you. I can't believe how long this thread is! Anyone take a count of how many LI DVCer's so far? Interesting and wonderful to know that I'm not the only one (as so many of my co-workers seem to think!)

Hope your holidays were wonderful, hope your family is very well. Ours were spent with lots of family and friends, I was exhausted, but that's a good thing 

Sort of wishing I was in BW the week in between Christmas and New Year's. I don't think we'd do the parks, too crowded, but one year we'd like to try just being there that week!

DH & I are headed down to BWV next month! I just cannot wait to get there. I admit it, I'm totally obsessed! This time we're going with another couple who just bought in at AKV less than a year ago! It's their 3rd trip so far, and they just booked the Disney cruise out of NY for the summer! I got em hooked !

Anyway, I'll be watching to see this board grow. Maybe one day we'll all meet at a LI DVC meet. That would be a lot of fun!

Be well,


----------



## DeeCee735

carlbarry said:


> Hello from North Woodmere!


 
Hello there neighbor! Welcome Home


----------



## AlwaysEeyore

Any way to change the first thread to a list of people on here, names & Towns to keep track of everyone?


----------



## djrody3

Janice and Dave from Farmingdale BCV and BLT members since 2003.
Going with Joe and Diane on the first Dis cruise our seventh.
<a href="http://distickers.com/ticker/"><img src="http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/ubnx2jpwa45afj15.png" alt="DIStickers.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>


----------



## recmouse

djrody3 said:


> Janice and Dave from Farmingdale BCV and BLT members since 2003.
> Going with Joe and Diane on the first Dis cruise our seventh.


----------



## disney67

HI and welcome to all the new the people that have joined 
and did we start a list of names yet of everyone here or a total # of magical families here ?
and did we start to pick a date for a meet yet ? 
hope everyone had a magical holiday season and hope everyone has a nice weekend ttys 
                       Jeff


----------



## lnevo

disney67 said:


> HI and welcome to all the new the people that have joined
> and did we start a list of names yet of everyone here or a total # of magical families here ?
> and did we start to pick a date for a meet yet ?
> hope everyone had a magical holiday season and hope everyone has a nice weekend ttys
> Jeff



We need pinnochosdad to update the first post with the info...but we also need to compile the list. I'll see what I can do to make it easier.

As far as the meetup still wiling to help coordinate at D2D if ppl still up for it. It got ugly during the holidays and the disasterous merry mixer.

Lee


----------



## lnevo

I put the list together and PM'd it to pinnocchiosdad. 

We have 52 registered usernames and 31 additional significant others / co-owners. So we're at least 83 people so far!


----------



## disney67

lnevo said:


> We need pinnochosdad to update the first post with the info...but we also need to compile the list. I'll see what I can do to make it easier.
> 
> As far as the meetup still wiling to help coordinate at D2D if ppl still up for it. It got ugly during the holidays and the disasterous merry mixer.
> 
> Lee


Yup i so know what you mean I figured id ask since we are past the merry mixer and all the happy holidays . if there is anything i can do to help feel free to ask .



lnevo said:


> I put the list together and PM'd it to pinnocchiosdad.
> 
> We have 52 registered usernames and 31 additional significant others / co-owners. So we're at least 83 people so far!


52/83 thats amazing got to love Long Island


----------



## DeeCee735

disney67 said:


> 52/83 thats amazing got to love Long Island



Agreed! And I really do love Long Island!

Question, above poster mentioned possibly putting together a meet at D2D.
Where's D2D? 

Thanks and HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!


----------



## Resqlt

D2D is Doorway to Dreams in Roosevelt Field Mall.


----------



## pixie08

Hello everyone!

Mary & Dan from Port Washington. Animal Kingdom Villas is home!


----------



## DeeCee735

DeeCee735 said:


> Agreed! And I really do love Long Island!
> 
> Question, above poster mentioned possibly putting together a meet at D2D.
> Where's D2D?
> 
> Thanks and HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!



Duh, I should've figure that one out! Must have been tired

Thanks....

I'll keep checking to see if meet develops, we' like to go....


----------



## lnevo

pixie08 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Mary & Dan from Port Washington. Animal Kingdom Villas is home!



Welcome Mary and Dan! How long have you guys been members?


----------



## disney67

pixie08 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Mary & Dan from Port Washington. Animal Kingdom Villas is home!


welcome Mary & Dan


----------



## Pattiwig

Patti and Carl here in sunny Huntington.  Members since 1998? OKW, BWV, SSR.  I am usually all over these boards, don't know how I missed this.


----------



## disney67

Pattiwig said:


> Patti and Carl here in sunny Huntington.  Members since 1998? OKW, BWV, SSR.  I am usually all over these boards, don't know how I missed this.


Welcome to our Happy place it is nice to see our Long Island family growing bigger


----------



## disney67

Hi everyone , how did everyone like the weahter we had this weekend hope all is well and no one is getting sick with this crazy wheather .


----------



## pixie08

Thanks everyone! We have been members since 2008!

Patti welcome! I work in huntington... Love that town!


----------



## majortom1981

Pattiwig said:


> Patti and Carl here in sunny Huntington.  Members since 1998? OKW, BWV, SSR.  I am usually all over these boards, don't know how I missed this.



Hi patti . I work at the library in huntington village.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

lnevo said:


> We need pinnochosdad to update the first post with the info...but we also need to compile the list. I'll see what I can do to make it easier.
> 
> As far as the meetup still wiling to help coordinate at D2D if ppl still up for it. It got ugly during the holidays and the disasterous merry mixer.
> 
> Lee



As the OP I officially declare Lee LIDVC MEMBER honorary accountant, LOL

I wanted to set up a meeting, but it sort of got hijacked into a D2D meeting. I would simpley suggest a middle of the Island location such as a FRIDAY'S (TGIF's). People can congregate and mix around the bar. There are cocktails and appetizers. It is kid friendly, and we can chat and get to know each other without a sales presentation for us to whip our credit cards out for more points.   Just my thoughts. Plus the original meet and greet was planned  too close to the Holidays. Take a look at your Calendars. Feel free to throw out location suggestions. Lets stop posting and lets start planning.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

lnevo said:


> we need pinnochosdad to update the first post with the info.



done!!!


----------



## lnevo

pinnocchiosdad said:


> As the OP I officially declare Lee LIDVC MEMBER honorary accountant, LOL.



Great... look what I get myself into  I'll try and batch 'em up and send you an update every so often so it's not too much work for either of us. 



pinnocchiosdad said:


> I wanted to set up a meeting, but it sort of got hijacked into a D2D meeting. I would simple suggest a middle of the Island location such as a FRIDAY'S (TGIF's). People can congregate sand mix around the bar. There are cocktails and appetizers. It is kid friendly, and we can chat and get to know each other without a sales presentation for us to whip our credit cards out for more points.   Just my thoughts. Plus the original meet and greet was planned day too close to the Holidays. Take a look at your Calendars. Feel free to throw out location suggestions. Lets stop posting and lets start planning.



Yeah, I definitely think we were too close to the holidays. Friday's sounds good to me. I would guess Massapequa or Levittown are both pretty central. The rate I see people posting, I think we should plan a time enough in advance to get max participation.  I'll throw out 2/18-19 or 3/10-11 as some options...


----------



## Pattiwig

majortom1981 said:


> Hi patti . I work at the library in huntington village.



Hi, nice to meet everyone.  I live near Park Ave and Jericho.  Great to see so many LI'ers are here.


----------



## zackspal

Hi all,  Walter, Eileen & Erin.  E Islip,  SSR 2003


----------



## Carmouse10

*Good afternoon everyone!

Andy from Woodmere, VGC since 2009 and Aulani since 2011. *


----------



## disney67

lnevo said:


> Great... look what I get myself into  I'll try and batch 'em up and send you an update every so often so it's not too much work for either of us.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I definitely think we were too close to the holidays. Friday's sounds good to me. I would guess Massapequa or Levittown are both pretty central. The rate I see people posting, I think we should plan a time enough in advance to get max participation.  I'll throw out 2/18-19 or 3/10-11 as some options...


 Febuary 18-19 great for me  I might be in Chicago 3-10/11-2012



zackspal said:


> Hi all,  Walter, Eileen & Erin.  E Islip,  SSR 2003





Carmouse10 said:


> *Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> Andy from Woodmere, VGC since 2009 and Aulani since 2011. *


Welcome to our 2 new Families


----------



## DeeCee735

Carmouse10 said:


> *Good afternoon everyone!*
> 
> _*Andy from Woodmere, VGC since 2009 and Aulani since 2011. *_


 

Hi Neighbor. I already posted so those keeping count, don't count us twice.
Just want to say hi to Andy, who lives in my town 

We bought in 2000, and 2007. BWV, AKV respectively!

Have a magical day!

P.S. I know two couples from work, one from Woodmere, the other Valley Stream, also owners but not on the boards.... I'm keeping them posted on any upcoming meets.


----------



## DeeCee735

lnevo said:


> Great... look what I get myself into  I'll try and batch 'em up and send you an update every so often so it's not too much work for either of us.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I definitely think we were too close to the holidays. Friday's sounds good to me. I would guess Massapequa or Levittown are both pretty central. The rate I see people posting, I think we should plan a time enough in advance to get max participation. I'll throw out 2/18-19 or 3/10-11 as some options...


 

Please keep in mind that 2/18 is the Saturday kicking off President's week, when our kids are out of school. It's a pretty big vacation week for some. We will be in Disney WOOOOO HOOOOOO! Leaving on the 19th.

That said, if majority goes for that weekend, the 18th works for us, as does the weekend in March! Let me know if there's anything I can do other than notify my DVC buddies that aren't on the boards.

Thanks to you guys for keeping this list and trying to put a meet together!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad




----------



## DiSnEyLvR76

zackspal said:


> Hi all,  Walter, Eileen & Erin.  E Islip,  SSR 2003



Welcome neighbor!  Islip Terr. here!


----------



## DisneyBelle99

Hello LI ers,
Franklin Square here, Deb and Jed
BLT is our home resort, joined in 2010
Long time Disney people. 20 trips plus, finally joined DVC.
Older son was a Disney College Program participant, then Intern, then worked there. That was great for all of us. 
Going to Aulani end of the month! 

Need to update the trip ticker , son already got married


----------



## beeadude

Carmouse10 said:


> *Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> Andy from Woodmere, VGC since 2009 and Aulani since 2011. *



Hi Andy-Vicki & Chuck here your "dis peeps" friends-DVC cruise 2011


----------



## Carmouse10

beeadude said:


> Hi Andy-Vicki & Chuck here your "dis peeps" friends-DVC cruise 2011



_*  Hey Vicki!  I hope everything is going well for you guys.  With all the frequent flyer miles that Chuck is stacking up I expect you will be ready to fly around the world soon...  *_


----------



## disney67

DisneyBelle99 said:


> Hello LI ers,
> Franklin Square here, Deb and Jed
> BLT is our home resort, joined in 2010
> Long time Disney people. 20 trips plus, finally joined DVC.
> Older son was a Disney College Program participant, then Intern, then worked there. That was great for all of us.
> Going to Aulani end of the month!
> 
> Need to update the trip ticker , son already got married


Hi and welcome we are your neighbors from lynbrook


----------



## disney67

Hi all anyone planning on going to NYC when the Fantasy arrives the end of Febuary ? 
I'm planning on going if anyone wants to join me ! 
i'm thinking on hitting the top deck of the intrepid for good shots unless someone knows the city better then me ?? please all suggestions gratefully appricated ? 
 thanks Jeff


----------



## majortom1981

My name is missing from the front page


----------



## lnevo

Your number 21 on the list. Sorry for the typo! I'll update my records.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad




----------



## pinnocchiosdad

lnevo said:


> Your number 21 on the list. Sorry for the typo! I'll update my records.



ALL LONG ISLAND NEW YORK DVCER's together:

*THANK YOU LEE*


----------



## lnevo

disney67 said:


> Hi all anyone planning on going to NYC when the Fantasy arrives the end of Febuary ?
> I'm planning on going if anyone wants to join me !
> i'm thinking on hitting the top deck of the intrepid for good shots unless someone knows the city better then me ?? please all suggestions gratefully appricated ?
> thanks Jeff



I was thinking about it. I'm wondering if there's any format activities going on? How do we get in on it 



DeeCee735 said:


> Please keep in mind that 2/18 is the Saturday kicking off President's week, when our kids are out of school. It's a pretty big vacation week for some. We will be in Disney WOOOOO HOOOOOO! Leaving on the 19th.
> 
> That said, if majority goes for that weekend, the 18th works for us, as does the weekend in March! Let me know if there's anything I can do other than notify my DVC buddies that aren't on the boards.



I was just throwing some dates out there to get the conversation started again. Let's ignore the President's Day weekend then. If no one else has any dates that work good, I say we shoot for the March weekend? Anyone else, thoughts or comments?



pinnocchiosdad said:


> ALL LONG ISLAND NEW YORK DVCER's together:
> 
> *THANK YOU LEE*



Wow, I feel so special.... I guess a speech is in order...

I'd like to thank my mom for getting me started in life...
I'd like to thank God for making all things, and finally none of this was possible without our fearless leader Joe for starting this wonderful thread.   

Thank you all!


----------



## disney67

lnevo said:


> I was thinking about it. I'm wondering if there's any format activities going on? How do we get in on it
> 
> 
> 
> I was just throwing some dates out there to get the conversation started again. Let's ignore the President's Day weekend then. If no one else has any dates that work good, I say we shoot for the March weekend? Anyone else, thoughts or comments?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I feel so special.... I guess a speech is in order...
> 
> I'd like to thank my mom for getting me started in life...
> I'd like to thank God for making all things, and finally none of this was possible without our fearless leader Joe for starting this wonderful thread.
> 
> Thank you all!



I was thinking about it. I'm wondering if there's any format activities going on? How do we get in on it 
I'm not hearing anything they are going to do for the public but it does not stop us from going , I'm going to try to get as close as possible for some pictures i'm going to try to stay away on the 1st because that is going to be one crazy day .hoping they let people on for viewing at least one day but that would be a Fantasy lol 
maybe when it gets closer we might hear something then we can make a plan for the day ? but if not i'm still going even tho my next trip is on the Dream again.


----------



## mwmuntz

Hi everyone!  Mike & Karen here from Garden City Park.  Members since 2005.  Own at SSR, BLT & BCV.


----------



## MrsG

mwmuntz said:


> Hi everyone!  Mike & Karen here from Garden City Park.  Members since 2005.  Own at SSR, BLT & BCV.



Welcome!!!!


----------



## disney67

mwmuntz said:


> Hi everyone!  Mike & Karen here from Garden City Park.  Members since 2005.  Own at SSR, BLT & BCV.


Welome


----------



## carrie6466

Hi!!  We bought at SSR in May of 2011, so pretty new here


----------



## beeadude

carlbarry said:


> Carl from North Woodmere. I own at OKW since December 2009.



I'm pretty sure I read awhile back that you were going to Aulani. I think you're going soon !!!!???? Can you report back-I've been reading on disboards but, I'd like your input too. Thanks-Vicki


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

The thread member list has been updated.
Once again, everyone together:

THANK YOU LEE!!!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Well well look at me. 1000 posts. Time flies when you are making friends and having fun. Enough about me Long Island. I am quite sure many of you are already packing for your Presidents Week Vacation home. Wish I was going. We opted for the week after this year. Less lines. Anyway how about we talk up our Presidents week plans. I am sure many of you will have the opportunity to say hello to each other around the resorts and parks. Maybe even someone can think up a secret signal for Long Island DVCer's to signal each other. Lets hear it long Island.


----------



## MrsG

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Well well look at me. 1000 posts. Time flies when you are making friends and having fun. Enough about me Long Island. I am quite sure many of you are already packing for your Presidents Week Vacation home. Wish I was going. We opted for the week after this year. Less lines. Anyway how about we talk up our Presidents week plans. I am sure many of you will have the opportunity to say hello to each other around the resorts and parks. Maybe even someone can think up a secret signal for Long Island DVCer's to signal each other. Lets hear it long Island.



Congrats on 1,000!

Yes, we can't wait for Pres week.  Wish we could go at a different time but school breaks dictate when we can go.  Weather can be warm or cold but I'd rather be cold in WDW than cold here.


----------



## MrsG

Anyone else planning on doing a Disney cruise to the Med in 2013?  Booking opens up tomorrow for gold & platinum members, but no points released yet.  It is going to be one lonnnggggg phone call to MS tomorrow morning.  First banking/borrowing after we find out how many points for which category, then more time as they switch back and forth to DCL.  Yes, poor DH is in for a long morning.  

We're in for the Greek Isle Med on July 13, 2013.  Anyone else?


----------



## Peace Mickey Lovers

Hi Lisa here,  Peace Mickey Lovers, DVC member since 1997, OKW
Bethpage NY


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Well well look at me. 1000 posts. Time flies when you are making friends and having fun. Enough about me Long Island. I am quite sure many of you are already packing for your Presidents Week Vacation home. Wish I was going. We opted for the week after this year. Less lines. Anyway how about we talk up our Presidents week plans. I am sure many of you will have the opportunity to say hello to each other around the resorts and parks. Maybe even someone can think up a secret signal for Long Island DVCer's to signal each other. Lets hear it long Island.


Congradulations on 1000 time flies while your having fun cannot wait for more posts



MrsG said:


> Anyone else planning on doing a Disney cruise to the Med in 2013?  Booking opens up tomorrow for gold & platinum members, but no points released yet.  It is going to be one lonnnggggg phone call to MS tomorrow morning.  First banking/borrowing after we find out how many points for which category, then more time as they switch back and forth to DCL.  Yes, poor DH is in for a long morning.
> 
> We're in for the Greek Isle Med on July 13, 2013.  Anyone else?


this past august was our first cruise we did a 4 night , and i'm going to say 4 night was enough for me on a ship , we re booked for 2013 again on the Dream because we loved it so much Aug 25th 



Peace Mickey Lovers said:


> Hi Lisa here,  Peace Mickey Lovers, DVC member since 1997, OKW
> Bethpage NY


Welcome to our LI home away from home


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

bumpady bump bump


----------



## beeadude

pinnocchiosdad said:


> bumpady bump bump



look at Frosty go-[except he never came to LI]


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

You peoples are pretty quiet out there.Perhaps LI DVCers hibernate over the winter. That is if you call this winter (I bet I just jinxed us). So I am at BLT 2/27-3/2. I have a tee time at The Palms on Thursday 3/1 if anyone would like to join me. We will be at the Daytona 500 the preceding Sunday. Is anyone else going to the race? Go #4 #20 #24 #88 #29. If you don't see your driver, its because mine just passed yours! I have been googling the new DVC at the GF. Peeking from outer space on some satellite sites. I will keep BLT. I think they will list DVCGF at around $155. The walk to the MK from BLT is priceless and its a quick boat ride to VWL for breakfast. We love sharing the BLT pool with the CR pool. Since I have your ear, Ill share my other thoughts on BLT (have you guessed yet that I am an owner). As you may or should know, The CR is the original WDW resort. Taking a look around the place its age is beginning to show. There is also a lot of wasted space. (Trust me, take a look for yourself the next time you are there). I mention this because I an expecting a CR renovation in the near future. BLT will be a short stroll over the pedestrian bridge from a shiny new (well kind of sort of) resort. Its coming, you will see. Anyway, lets talk it up Long Island. Presidents week is almost here and I bet some of you are packing already. Have fun and we all look forward to hearing from our fellow LI DVCERS.


----------



## dunhill76

Chris and Stacey. Ronkonkoma, SSR since 2007.


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> You peoples are pretty quiet out there.Perhaps LI DVCers hibernate over the winter. That is if you call this winter (I bet I just jinxed us). So I am at BLT 2/27-3/2. I have a tee time at The Palms on Thursday 3/1 if anyone would like to join me. We will be at the Daytona 500 the preceding Sunday. Is anyone else going to the race? Go #4 #20 #24 #88 #29. If you don't see your driver, its because mine just passed yours! I have been googling the new DVC at the GF. Peeking from outer space on some satellite sites. I will keep BLT. I think they will list DVCGF at around $155. The walk to the MK from BLT is priceless and its a quick boat ride to VWL for breakfast. We love sharing the BLT pool with the CR pool. Since I have your ear, Ill share my other thoughts on BLT (have you guessed yet that I am an owner). As you may or should know, The CR is the original WDW resort. Taking a look around the place its age is beginning to show. There is also a lot of wasted space. (Trust me, take a look for yourself the next time you are there). I mention this because I an expecting a CR renovation in the near future. BLT will be a short stroll over the pedestrian bridge from a shiny new (well kind of sort of) resort. Its coming, you will see. Anyway, lets talk it up Long Island. Presidents week is almost here and I bet some of you are packing already. Have fun and we all look forward to hearing from our fellow LI DVCERS.


it feels like hibernation here  hope you have a nice trip . im not even planning till august for 2013 hope things change but if not Cannot wait till we can put a meet together for all of us here till then GO GIANTS



dunhill76 said:


> Chris and Stacey. Ronkonkoma, SSR since 2007.


Hi and Welcome 
          Chris and Stacey


----------



## scottashackleton

My GF and I own and she is from Levittown although we live in the Boston area. We joined March 2011 at SSR! Good to read about all the other LI members!


----------



## DisneyBelle99

Just came back from Aulani- beautiful! What a lovely time. 80 every day, relaxing. In the water every day. Was kinda hoping we would miss some snow back in NY, but you guys had nice weather, too! Watched the Super Bowl in the late check out lounge. Went to the Dole plantation, shopped a lot at the Hilton Hawaiian Village shops. Had a great vacation.

Look forward to meeting some DVC LI folks soon. Nice to see Franklin Square so well represented. Deb and Jed


----------



## Disneyfn420

I went to Aulani in Sept and absolutely loved it! It had only been open(not even officially) about 2 weeks so I was worried there would be problems but it was fantastic. Glad you had a great time too!



DisneyBelle99 said:


> Just came back from Aulani- beautiful! What a lovely time. 80 every day, relaxing. In the water every day. Was kinda hoping we would miss some snow back in NY, but you guys had nice weather, too! Watched the Super Bowl in the late check out lounge. Went to the Dole plantation, shopped a lot at the Hilton Hawaiian Village shops. Had a great vacation.
> 
> Look forward to meeting some DVC LI folks soon. Nice to see Franklin Square so well represented. Deb and Jed


----------



## DeeCee735

Hi Joe!!!!!!!!! And all other co-LI DVCer's!!

I'll get the ball rolling.....we are headed to our home resort, BWV, for Pres. Week! Been counting down since the 1st of the year!!!!!!!!!!!

Very exciting! Can't wait to just be there. I miss the sites and sounds and the smell of the Bakery   I want my carrot cake! 

We have planned a couple of things we've never done before 
If you knew me, you'd think that very statement to be strange!
My family and friends think we're crazy, I'm closing in on my 30th trip, DH isn't far behind. No one can believe there's so much we HAVEN'T yet done, ahhh the beauty of DVC!

I booked (as a surprise to animal lover DH for our anniversary) the Backstage Safari tour in AKP. Very excited about that, as well as our first time dining in the CASTLE!!!!!!!!!! I'm really looking forward to this, as it will be shared with another couple, friends of ours from the neigborhood and new DVC members.

We also have dinner booked at Rose & Crown an hour and half before Illuminations. DH and I have done this before, as has my girlfriend, but her husband hasn't ever seen Illuminations or been at R&C, so we are looking forward to sharing it with him/them.

Other than that, it's going to be a relaxing and enjoyable week. We don't do commando style park touring anymore, and we pop in just to hit the best rides like TOT or RNR!

Then, upcoming in April, we are trading out thru RCI for Sedona, AZ! Very very excited about this. And in the 12 years we own DVC, it's our first trade out, so we'll see how it goes!

Looking forward to that LI DVC meet whenever it takes place 

Be well everyone, and enjoy your upcoming trips!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

DeeCee735 said:


> Be well everyone, and enjoy your upcoming trips!


 Have a great trip Dee. It sound like its gonna be a great one. We were there last Presidents week for my 50th birthday. We are gonna pass on the lines this year and go the week after. Daytona 500 on Sunday, R&R on Monday, EPCOT on  Tuesday, Harry Potter at Universal Wednesday, Golf for me and Spa for DW on Thursday, home Friday. Dining at THE WAVE, The new Italian restaurant at EPCOT, and NARCOOSEE. Cant wait. We will end each night with a libation at TOW way up high at BLT. Have fun everyone.


----------



## DeeCee735

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Have a great trip Dee. It sound like its gonna be a great one. We were there last Presidents week for my 50th birthday. We are gonna pass on the lines this year and go the week after. Daytona 500 on Sunday, R&R on Monday, EPCOT on Tuesday, Harry Potter at Universal Wednesday, Golf for me and Spa for DW on Thursday, home Friday. Dining at THE WAVE, The new Italian restaurant at EPCOT, and NARCOOSEE. Cant wait. We will end each night with a libation at TOW way up high at BLT. Have fun everyone.


 
Hey Joe, 

Happy Birthday! It must be coming up, right? 

We try to go every President's Week. As a matter of fact when we first bought in 2000, we purchased the amount of points we would need for 6 nights in a one bedroom every President's Week, (plus alittle extra for cushioning! )

We've never really noticed crowds at this time of year, nothing like mid December that's for sure! Anyway, I'm off from work for this week, it's a mandatory week, so it works out great. We used to drive, now we fly and the cost of the flights is really the only bummer (better than Easter week's flights though!) I tend to buy the flights as soon as possible to get lower rates. We did okay this time around with them too.

My kids are older and almost on their own, so now it's just me and hubby taking the trip. I love it, can't wait to go back already, and I'm not even there yet!

Your trip for the following weeks sounds PERFECT! Golf for you and spa for the wife, perfect way to relax at the end of the trip. I like the "ending each night with a libation", think we'll give that a try this time around as we'll be with friends part of the week too!

Have a wonderful trip. I'll be posting a trip report when I get back!


----------



## disney67

DeeCee735 said:


> Hi Joe!!!!!!!!! And all other co-LI DVCer's!!
> 
> I'll get the ball rolling.....we are headed to our home resort, BWV, for Pres. Week! Been counting down since the 1st of the year!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Very exciting! Can't wait to just be there. I miss the sites and sounds and the smell of the Bakery   I want my carrot cake!
> 
> We have planned a couple of things we've never done before
> If you knew me, you'd think that very statement to be strange!
> My family and friends think we're crazy, I'm closing in on my 30th trip, DH isn't far behind. No one can believe there's so much we HAVEN'T yet done, ahhh the beauty of DVC!
> 
> I booked (as a surprise to animal lover DH for our anniversary) the Backstage Safari tour in AKP. Very excited about that, as well as our first time dining in the CASTLE!!!!!!!!!! I'm really looking forward to this, as it will be shared with another couple, friends of ours from the neigborhood and new DVC members.
> 
> We also have dinner booked at Rose & Crown an hour and half before Illuminations. DH and I have done this before, as has my girlfriend, but her husband hasn't ever seen Illuminations or been at R&C, so we are looking forward to sharing it with him/them.
> 
> Other than that, it's going to be a relaxing and enjoyable week. We don't do commando style park touring anymore, and we pop in just to hit the best rides like TOT or RNR!
> 
> Then, upcoming in April, we are trading out thru RCI for Sedona, AZ! Very very excited about this. And in the 12 years we own DVC, it's our first trade out, so we'll see how it goes!
> 
> Looking forward to that LI DVC meet whenever it takes place
> 
> Be well everyone, and enjoy your upcoming trips!


hope you have a magical trip and I so know what you mean about Boardwalk Bakery OMG when i take a walk early morning while everyone is sleeping it makes you want to say what diet , a see food diet  . have a magical time and cannot wait to hear about your trip .


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Have a great trip Dee. It sound like its gonna be a great one. We were there last Presidents week for my 50th birthday. We are gonna pass on the lines this year and go the week after. Daytona 500 on Sunday, R&R on Monday, EPCOT on  Tuesday, Harry Potter at Universal Wednesday, Golf for me and Spa for DW on Thursday, home Friday. Dining at THE WAVE, The new Italian restaurant at EPCOT, and NARCOOSEE. Cant wait. We will end each night with a libation at TOW way up high at BLT. Have fun everyone.


Your trip is comming up too hope you have a magical time cannot to hear about it when you get back


----------



## DeeCee735

disney67 said:


> hope you have a magical trip and I so know what you mean about Boardwalk Bakery OMG when i take a walk early morning while everyone is sleeping it makes you want to say what diet , a see food diet  . have a magical time and cannot wait to hear about your trip .


 

See food diet!Tell me about it! I'm currently trying to shed 5lbs. so I can gain it back with no regrets while I'm on vacation! Shame on me! 

That carrot cake is the best I've ever had and I can't tell you how I look forward to a good cup of coffee (bringing my own ) and alittle piece of that slice of carrot cake I plan to buy, sitting on the balcony early in the morning, loving the fact that I'm there! 

I actually can't stand the fact that I know I won't be back til November!


----------



## MrsG

DeeCee735 said:


> See food diet!Tell me about it! I'm currently trying to shed 5lbs. so I can gain it back with no regrets while I'm on vacation! Shame on me!
> 
> That carrot cake is the best I've ever had and I can't tell you how I look forward to a good cup of coffee (bringing my own ) and alittle piece of that slice of carrot cake I plan to buy, sitting on the balcony early in the morning, loving the fact that I'm there!
> 
> I actually can't stand the fact that I know I won't be back til November!



Ditto about the coffee, we bring our own, too.  At first we thought it was the water....  LOL.  Can't wait 'till next Sat.


----------



## disney67

DeeCee735 said:


> See food diet!Tell me about it! I'm currently trying to shed 5lbs. so I can gain it back with no regrets while I'm on vacation! Shame on me!
> 
> That carrot cake is the best I've ever had and I can't tell you how I look forward to a good cup of coffee (bringing my own ) and alittle piece of that slice of carrot cake I plan to buy, sitting on the balcony early in the morning, loving the fact that I'm there!
> 
> I actually can't stand the fact that I know I won't be back til November!


I have to add one more thing we usually have a car and i have stayed at I hate to say it POP got to try there Tyedye cheesecake this is to die for here is the link the first 3 pictures

http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=tye+dye+cheesecake&v_t=webmail-hawaii1-basicaol


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

DeeCee735 said:


> Hi Joe!!!!!!!!! And all other co-LI DVCer's!!
> 
> I'll get the ball rolling.....we are headed to our home resort, BWV, for Pres. Week! Been counting down since the 1st of the year!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Very exciting! Can't wait to just be there. I miss the sites and sounds and the smell of the Bakery   I want my carrot cake!
> 
> We have planned a couple of things we've never done before
> If you knew me, you'd think that very statement to be strange!
> My family and friends think we're crazy, I'm closing in on my 30th trip, DH isn't far behind. No one can believe there's so much we HAVEN'T yet done, ahhh the beauty of DVC!
> 
> I booked (as a surprise to animal lover DH for our anniversary) the Backstage Safari tour in AKP. Very excited about that, as well as our first time dining in the CASTLE!!!!!!!!!! I'm really looking forward to this, as it will be shared with another couple, friends of ours from the neigborhood and new DVC members.
> 
> We also have dinner booked at Rose & Crown an hour and half before Illuminations. DH and I have done this before, as has my girlfriend, but her husband hasn't ever seen Illuminations or been at R&C, so we are looking forward to sharing it with him/them.
> 
> Other than that, it's going to be a relaxing and enjoyable week. We don't do commando style park touring anymore, and we pop in just to hit the best rides like TOT or RNR!
> 
> Then, upcoming in April, we are trading out thru RCI for Sedona, AZ! Very very excited about this. And in the 12 years we own DVC, it's our first trade out, so we'll see how it goes!
> 
> Looking forward to that LI DVC meet whenever it takes place
> 
> Be well everyone, and enjoy your upcoming trips!





disney67 said:


> hope you have a magical trip and I so know what you mean about Boardwalk Bakery OMG when i take a walk early morning while everyone is sleeping it makes you want to say what diet , a see food diet  . have a magical time and cannot wait to hear about your trip .





disney67 said:


> Your trip is comming up too hope you have a magical time cannot to hear about it when you get back



Thanks Dee and all the other well wishers. I promise pictures and trip reports. My BDAY was the 13th Dee. Thanks for asking.


----------



## dapod423

Pinnocchiosdad.... I just read your signature! Not only are we proud DVC owners together but we are proud PUG owners!!! Aren't they the best?

Hope your trip is magical!


----------



## AlwaysEeyore

Any Long Islanders win the One More Disney Day contest yet?


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

dapod423 said:


> Pinnocchiosdad.... I just read your signature! Not only are we proud DVC owners together but we are proud PUG owners!!! Aren't they the best?
> 
> Hope your trip is magical!



PUGS RULE!!!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

AlwaysEeyore said:


> Any Long Islanders win the One More Disney Day contest yet?



Unfortunately, not I.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Greetings fellow LI New York DVCers! Another spring like day on the Island. Like all of you, this weather is making me enjoy the winter a bit more than last year. Many of you have trips home next week. I hope you all find your way to WDW safe and sound. Enjoy the parks and the pools. Those who aren't traveling home this winter will be living vicariously through all of you, so don't let us down. Enjoy shopping for your new pins, enjoy your zebra domes, and have a tequila flight for me at the Mexico Cantina!!!!!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

For those of you on Long Island who like me, are old enough to remember visiting the 1964-1965 Worlds Fair, here is a walk down memory lane. I can not believe I rode the Small World Ride in the Shea Stadium parking lot, LOL. After the fair, the ride was dismantled and trucked out to Anaheim where it was put back together at Disneyland. Enjoy the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i53NaptWfG8


----------



## carlbarry

pinnocchiosdad said:


> For those of you on Long Island who like me, are old enough to remember visiting the 1964-1965 Worlds Fair, here is a walk down memory lane. I can not believe I rode the Small World Ride in the Shea Stadium parking lot, LOL. After the fair, the ride was dismantled and trucked out to Anaheim where it was put back together at Disneyland. Enjoy the video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i53NaptWfG8



What about the Carousel of Progress?  I still have the free sheet music of the song that they gave out.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

carlbarry said:


> What about the Carousel of Progress?  I still have the free sheet music of the song that they gave out.



Oh yes, COP. A personal favorite of mine. There were a total of four Disney attractions at the New York Worlds Fair.  Can anyone name the other two?


----------



## SgtClaymore

Me and my cousin are from Staten so I saw this thread and wanted to give a shout out to the big N.Y.C.! I have to admit tho, I have been enjoying this winter down in Fl for reals......


----------



## funhouse8

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Oh yes, COP. A personal favorite of mine. There were a total of four Disney attractions at the New York Worlds Fair.  Can anyone name the other two?



I know The Hall of Presidents was one. Can't think of the other? I'm sure when I hear it I will say Duh. Loved the Worlds Fair as a child. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DisneyHumbug

It's a Small World??


----------



## carlbarry

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Oh yes, COP. A personal favorite of mine. There were a total of four Disney attractions at the New York Worlds Fair.  Can anyone name the other two?



Everybody forgets the Ford Pavillion's "Magic Skyway" history of the world.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

funhouse8 said:


> I know The Hall of Presidents was one. Can't think of the other? I'm sure when I hear it I will say Duh. Loved the Worlds Fair as a child. Thanks for sharing.



Actually, back then it was not hall of presidents. It was a solo act called Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln. And yes Magic Skyway was the fourth.


----------



## Paging Tom Morrow

Ken & Lisa, North Bellmore, BLT, BCV and BWV.  Members since 2006.


----------



## barngirl

Lisa & Gary, Huntington   BCV, SSR, & AKV   Members since 2003


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

One of my favorites DVC secrets, that may not be such a secret. Do you all know that all the bell rooms have storage refrigerators and freezers that will hold all your groceries until you are ready to check into or out of your room.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Has anyone heard any news about JETBLUE moving into McArthur??? There was a lot of news reports last year regarding this, but I have heard no news lately.


----------



## disney67

Paging Tom Morrow said:


> Ken & Lisa, North Bellmore, BLT, BCV and BWV.  Members since 2006.


Welcome 



barngirl said:


> Lisa & Gary, Huntington   BCV, SSR, & AKV   Members since 2003


Welcome 



pinnocchiosdad said:


> Has anyone heard any news about JETBLUE moving into McArthur??? There was a lot of news reports last year regarding this, but I have heard no news lately.


When they were talking about this on the news they did a walk thru but they said nothing was etched in stone. And they also said by the earliest they can do a deal and bring them in would be late summer 2013. other then this there was nothing else said yet Sorry . this would be amazing if they have a non stop to MCO I would use them there even tho it would be the further airport but it would also be the easiest airport to


----------



## disney67

anyone take advantage of the extra 25% off at the disney store this weekend ?? we took a ride to tanger in riverhead sunday morning first thing and I was said we only spent 60.00 i could of went christmas shopping if i had a bit more money they had T-****s for 2.99 and 6.00 , christmas dessert plates 10.99 , NYC water bottles and small photo albaums 1.99 and 4.99 , and jack skelington key toppers , NYC magnets 2.24 , all before an extra 25% off  
things i did not buy that were really cheap ride makers really marked down ,
mickey ornaments , NYC photo frames , and alot more i could not remember


----------



## dapod423

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Has anyone heard any news about JETBLUE moving into McArthur??? There was a lot of news reports last year regarding this, but I have heard no news lately.



I WISH!!! I am about 7 min from the airport. I know they were trying to get more airlines in there. Southwest seems to be the only one and my husband REFUSES to fly Southwest.


----------



## disney67

dapod423 said:


> I WISH!!! I am about 7 min from the airport. I know they were trying to get more airlines in there. Southwest seems to be the only one and my husband REFUSES to fly Southwest.


would you mind if i ask why your Dh would not fly with them ? 
the reason i ask is im flying them for the first time in 2 weeks


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

disney67 said:


> would you mind if i ask why your Dh would not fly with them ?
> the reason i ask is im flying them for the first time in 2 weeks



My last dozen flights have been SW. I have never had a problem. I also love flying in and out of Islip. I hop in my car, take a 15 minute drive down Sunrise highway and pull into a parking spot 100 yards away from the checkin counter. I fly them even if its a little more. Some folks are not big fans of the everyman for themselves seating (Southwest does not assign you a seat, you board and look for an available seat) but it works for me. We are flying them into Orlando Saturday morning I can't wait.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

disney67 said:


> Welcome
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> When they were talking about this on the news they did a walk thru but they said nothing was etched in stone. And they also said by the earliest they can do a deal and bring them in would be late summer 2013. other then this there was nothing else said yet Sorry . this would be amazing if they have a non stop to MCO I would use them there even tho it would be the further airport but it would also be the easiest airport to



I also heard 2013 at the earlier. It boggles my mind that the entire airport only has 2 airlines. Southwest and US Air.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

I just noticed that this thread has had 9,812 page views. Way to go Long Island. I always knew you were out there!!!


----------



## Physics Guy

Matt and Denise, Nesconset, newbies to DVC, frequent long time WDW travelers, finally gave in and bought BCV August 2011 (UY Feb 2011).  Planning second home resort point purchase once we decide which one.

First BCV trip this coming August (yay!), waitlisted for HH July 4th week.  (boo!)

Always trying to eat at different places each trip, except our favorites, of course.
DDP reservations for August (half made today, half on Friday, long story, split trip)
(in order): 
Whispering Canyon dinner (1st time)
Ohana Breakfast (every time!)
Wave dinner (love the short ribs! DW's first time)
Boma breakfast (1st time)
Planet Hollywood dinner
Fresh Mediterranean Market breakfast (1st time)
Beaches and Cream lunch (1st time, no ressie, just going)
Cape May Cafe breakfast (for our three DDs - 12, 9, 6, they still love it)
Kouzzina dinner (1st time for dinner, love the breakfast)
Le Cellier Lunch (1st time)
Boma dinner (1st time dinner)
Les Chefs de france dinner (1st time, hopefully Remy time)

+ assorted quick-service, in room, "off campus" trips to Sweet Tomatoes (the kids love it and it keeps total costs down a bit)

Been lurking the boards a bit over the past few months, finally jumped in (as my post count shows).  Hope to become very seasoned and well traveled on these boards.  Knowledge is power, especially if it saves a few bucks and makes the trips easier and finds us some hidden secrets and gems.

See you all around!

Matt

And for my contribution to our shared knowledge, here's an idea.  If you haven't been doing it, I highly recommend making a nice bound book of photos to document each trip.  So much nicer than just putting photos on your computer never to be found.  I use Blurb.com, but there are tons out there.  It's so easy to customize pages and captions and really make a special keepsake that will last!  It comes out so much better than you can imagine.


----------



## dapod423

disney67 said:


> would you mind if i ask why your Dh would not fly with them ?
> the reason i ask is im flying them for the first time in 2 weeks



No problem. My DH worked for Delta for 10 years. So he has trust issues with any other airline. He also refused to fly jetBlue citing that he didn't like the AirBus 320, that it wasn't a good plane. Well, fast forward to Delta buying Northwest and guess what airplanes they now fly...AIRBUSES!!!! So I have now gotten him to fly JetBlue and he kind of enjoyed it. I'm working on him and Southwest.


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> I also heard 2013 at the earlier. It boggles my mind that the entire airport only has 2 airlines. Southwest and US Air.


It is real funny , i have never been there in a very long time USMC days over 20 years ago . and a year ago I went to pick up a friend comming up from FLA and I was amazed how easy it was to get in and out of there hoping if and when Jet Blue might come in that they can keep prices low  



pinnocchiosdad said:


> I just noticed that this thread has had 9,812 page views. Way to go Long Island. I always knew you were out there!!!


this is awesome way to go 



Physics Guy said:


> Matt and Denise, Nesconset, newbies to DVC, frequent long time WDW travelers, finally gave in and bought BCV August 2011 (UY Feb 2011).  Planning second home resort point purchase once we decide which one.
> 
> First BCV trip this coming August (yay!), waitlisted for HH July 4th week.  (boo!)
> 
> Always trying to eat at different places each trip, except our favorites, of course.
> DDP reservations for August (half made today, half on Friday, long story, split trip)
> (in order):
> Whispering Canyon dinner (1st time)
> Ohana Breakfast (every time!)
> Wave dinner (love the short ribs! DW's first time)
> Boma breakfast (1st time)
> Planet Hollywood dinner
> Fresh Mediterranean Market breakfast (1st time)
> Beaches and Cream lunch (1st time, no ressie, just going)
> Cape May Cafe breakfast (for our three DDs - 12, 9, 6, they still love it)
> Kouzzina dinner (1st time for dinner, love the breakfast)
> Le Cellier Lunch (1st time)
> Boma dinner (1st time dinner)
> Les Chefs de france dinner (1st time, hopefully Remy time)
> 
> + assorted quick-service, in room, "off campus" trips to Sweet Tomatoes (the kids love it and it keeps total costs down a bit)
> 
> Been lurking the boards a bit over the past few months, finally jumped in (as my post count shows).  Hope to become very seasoned and well traveled on these boards.  Knowledge is power, especially if it saves a few bucks and makes the trips easier and finds us some hidden secrets and gems.
> 
> See you all around!
> 
> Matt
> 
> And for my contribution to our shared knowledge, here's an idea.  If you haven't been doing it, I highly recommend making a nice bound book of photos to document each trip.  So much nicer than just putting photos on your computer never to be found.  I use Blurb.com, but there are tons out there.  It's so easy to customize pages and captions and really make a special keepsake that will last!  It comes out so much better than you can imagine.


Welcome Matt and Denise
 I love your adrs and it is nice to know someone is like me that travels off property to eat  and here is a picture to enjoy before hand 







dapod423 said:


> No problem. My DH worked for Delta for 10 years. So he has trust issues with any other airline. He also refused to fly jetBlue citing that he didn't like the AirBus 320, that it wasn't a good plane. Well, fast forward to Delta buying Northwest and guess what airplanes they now fly...AIRBUSES!!!! So I have now gotten him to fly JetBlue and he kind of enjoyed it. I'm working on him and Southwest.


Thank You i'm kind of pooh sized and hoping they do not charge me for a second seat . this is what I have been hearing alot of lately I'm going to my niece's reception in ILL in 2 weeks . this is why i asked thank you


----------



## majortom1981

disney67 said:


> anyone take advantage of the extra 25% off at the disney store this weekend ?? we took a ride to tanger in riverhead sunday morning first thing and I was said we only spent 60.00 i could of went christmas shopping if i had a bit more money they had T-****s for 2.99 and 6.00 , christmas dessert plates 10.99 , NYC water bottles and small photo albaums 1.99 and 4.99 , and jack skelington key toppers , NYC magnets 2.24 , all before an extra 25% off
> things i did not buy that were really cheap ride makers really marked down ,
> mickey ornaments , NYC photo frames , and alot more i could not remember



I live 20 min from the tanger riverhead store. They get different merchandise then the regular disney stores do. They explained to me how it works. 

The tanger store even gets in park merchandise from time to dime. I reserved lady and the tramp and got %20 percent off that i used to reserve the muppets.

I love the tanger riverhead store. everybody there is soo nice and a lot of the employees are also dvc mebers.


----------



## disney67

majortom1981 said:


> I live 20 min from the tanger riverhead store. They get different merchandise then the regular disney stores do. They explained to me how it works.
> 
> The tanger store even gets in park merchandise from time to dime. I reserved lady and the tramp and got %20 percent off that i used to reserve the muppets.
> 
> I love the tanger riverhead store. everybody there is soo nice and a lot of the employees are also dvc mebers.


I was so contemplating buying the muppets but was kind of dissapointed at the lithograph's they did not do one with all the charecters (big animal fan lol) . and if i was 20 minutes from that store i be broke year round lol


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

disney67 said:


> anyone take advantage of the extra 25% off at the disney store this weekend ?? we took a ride to tanger in riverhead sunday morning first thing and I was said we only spent 60.00 i could of went christmas shopping if i had a bit more money they had T-****s for 2.99 and 6.00 , christmas dessert plates 10.99 , NYC water bottles and small photo albaums 1.99 and 4.99 , and jack skelington key toppers , NYC magnets 2.24 , all before an extra 25% off
> things i did not buy that were really cheap ride makers really marked down ,
> mickey ornaments , NYC photo frames , and alot more i could not remember



The Disney Store near me in the Sunrise mall, Massapequa actually was closed. I (not in a cynical way) was almost happy by this. I only like to see Disney merchandise and Disney cast members wearing Disney name badges in the parks and resorts, not down the block from my house. Its a feeling that I only get when I am on vacation at WDW. You know the feeling you get when you drive through the gates of WDW and you feel like a kid again. I don't need or want a Disney experience on Sunrise highway at the mall. And I am by no means insensitive by the way, to those who lost their jobs.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

It is the eve of yet another WDW trip. The excitement has already set in, the golf and dining reservations have been made. My bags are packed. But my thoughts are a bit saddened by something I read yesterday. Snow whites scary adventure is closing March 31st. I don't like change. ESPECIALLY at Fantasyland in the Magic Kingdom. This ride was (is) a classic. I believe it was there when the park opened in 1971.This is also one of the few remaining attractions that was operational on Disneyland's opening day in 1955. I go to WDW to bring me back to the days of my youth. I love walking down the same  paths with my wife and children that I walked on with my parents and siblings when I was a child. To see a piece of the park become only a memory is sad. The ride will be replaced by a princess meet and greet, a chance for the park to sell more Disney merchandise. Other rides have closed over the years and some have changed over the years for in my opinion for the worse (The Tiki Room). They comercialise them based on current movies to make a profit (I am a DIS shareholder so I understand the business angle). If its not broken, don't fix it. I don't think Fantasyland was broken. God help them if they lay a hand on The Small World Ride.


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> The Disney Store near me in the Sunrise mall, Massapequa actually was closed. I (not in a cynical way) was almost happy by this. I only like to see Disney merchandise and Disney cast members wearing Disney name badges in the parks and resorts, not down the block from my house. Its a feeling that I only get when I am on vacation at WDW. You know the feeling you get when you drive through the gates of WDW and you feel like a kid again. I don't need or want a Disney experience on Sunrise highway at the mall. And I am by no means insensitive by the way, to those who lost their jobs.


Let's see do you mean like when i go thru the turnstyles at MK and leave with there and run down main st with one of my kids yes i do know  we always have a meeting place because kids are old enough . Pixies till i become a kid again . 



pinnocchiosdad said:


> It is the eve of yet another WDW trip. The excitement has already set in, the golf and dining reservations have been made. My bags are packed. But my thoughts are a bit saddened by something I read yesterday. Snow whites scary adventure is closing March 31st. I don't like change. ESPECIALLY at Fantasyland in the Magic Kingdom. This ride was (is) a classic. I believe it was there when the park opened in 1971.This is also one of the few remaining attractions that was operational on Disneyland's opening day in 1955. I go to WDW to bring me back to the days of my youth. I love walking down the same  paths with my wife and children that I walked on with my parents and siblings when I was a child. To see a piece of the park become only a memory is sad. The ride will be replaced by a princess meet and greet, a chance for the park to sell more Disney merchandise. Other rides have closed over the years and some have changed over the years for in my opinion for the worse (The Tiki Room). They comercialise them based on current movies to make a profit (I am a DIS shareholder so I understand the business angle). If its not broken, don't fix it. I don't think Fantasyland was broken. God help them if they lay a hand on The Small World Ride.


I herd about this to , and i was lucky enough to ride MR.Toads wild ride before they changed it And I so know what you mean We only have the bug since 1996 and bought into DVC in 1999 on our honeymoon this is one of the rides we go on each trip but I'm the only one in my family the can by pass it's a small world but thank god for ipods now i listen to my disney songs when they drag me kicking and screaming on it . 
Change is something that could be good and bad should i use one word  "Stitch"


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

I am having a freakout right now. We are flying out of Islip at 7:50 AM tomorrow. There is a weather advisory from tonight into tomorrow night. High winds with gusts up to 55MPH. We have been waiting for this trip for so long. It doesn't look good for tomorrows flight. Last year our flight was cancelled coming home because of high winds on Long Island. Please cross your fingers for us.


----------



## Physics Guy

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Last year our flight was cancelled coming home because of high winds on Long Island. Please cross your fingers for us.



We were in the same boat!  (well, plane!).  It was exactly one year ago tomorrow when we checked out of the Polynesian and while on the Magical Express I found out our flight into Islip was cancelled (wonder if we were on the same flight?).  We contemplated checking back in somewhere else, but I had to get back for work and couldn't get a flight until Monday the earliest (but they said most likely Tuesday).

So we rented a car and had an adventure (31 hours to home, including a sleep stop)!  We had refundable flights so we even saved some money.

Now we always drive, especially since airfare is just so ridiculous for a family of five.  With a mobile hot spot and all the technology we have it's like being at home on the road.

Crossing all appendages for you for tomorrow!  Hope you can get your Magic on!

Matt


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Physics Guy said:


> We were in the same boat!  (well, plane!).  It was exactly one year ago tomorrow when we checked out of the Polynesian and while on the Magical Express I found out our flight into Islip was cancelled (wonder if we were on the same flight?).  We contemplated checking back in somewhere else, but I had to get back for work and couldn't get a flight until Monday the earliest (but they said most likely Tuesday).
> 
> So we rented a car and had an adventure (31 hours to home, including a sleep stop)!  We had refundable flights so we even saved some money.
> 
> Now we always drive, especially since airfare is just so ridiculous for a family of five.  With a mobile hot spot and all the technology we have it's like being at home on the road.
> 
> Crossing all appendages for you for tomorrow!  Hope you can get your Magic on!
> 
> Matt



Actualy we may have been in the same boat, plane and bus. LOL, We left BLT and picked up passengers at the Poly and GF (probably you). As the ME pulled into the terminal I received a text from SW saying the flight was cancelled into Islip for wind. We could not get a flight home till Monday. We were traveling in a party of 8 so driving was not an option. We got a cheap room at Days in for the night near the airport. It was very funny because we checked out of a MK view 2BR with 3 baths at BLT. When we walked in the door of the days in room my sons asked, "Where are the other rooms"? Spoiled courtesy of DVC, LOL. We then drove to Daytona and got a flight home Monday. My wife and I both missed work and the kids missed school. On the anniversary (tomorrow) there are high wind alerts and air cancellations and delays are expected. Moral of the story. Don't book your trips around us!!!

P.S. During huricaine Irene last August we spent 3 days 300 miles off Virginia floating in a big circle with aircraft carriers and Navy destroyers because eNY harbor was closed. See, its us!


----------



## Physics Guy

Hurricane Irene - "It's a Small World After All"!!!!!

After our flight fiasco and our vow to drive each time, we too were victims of Irene.  We stayed an extra day at the Contemporary, we were supposed to leave the day of Irene and would have been driving up the coast right along with her.  So instead we followed in her aftermath.  Bad idea!

When we got to North Carolina to check into our hotel that we had reserved, they had given away our room!!! 

We drove up the east coast searching for a room, any room.  Every single hotel/motel was booked or without power.  It wasn't until northern Virginia many hours and miles later that we found a (disgusting) room.  Needless to say when we finally got home we had no power for three more days.

So... when is your next trip?  I need to avoid you!


----------



## MinnieLee

pinnocchiosdad said:


> I am having a freakout right now. We are flying out of Islip at 7:50 AM tomorrow. There is a weather advisory from tonight into tomorrow night. High winds with gusts up to 55MPH. We have been waiting for this trip for so long. It doesn't look good for tomorrows flight. Last year our flight was cancelled coming home because of high winds on Long Island. Please cross your fingers for us.



Just checked and Southwest flights are on time!  You are on the same flight as a friend of mine. He organized a trip for 7 friends and himself at BWV for a week and if he was delayed I could just hear him now!  Have a great vacation!  

If the list is still going, this is Lee & John from Holbrook.  Members since 2001 at WL and BCV.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

_


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

*MARK YOUR CALENDERS*
THE FIRST MEET AND GREET OF THE LONG ISLAND NEW YORK DVC'ERS CLUB WILL BE SATURDAY MARCH 24th, 2012. 1PM at FRIDAYS on SUNRISE HIGHWAY in MASSAPEQUA NEW YORK

Wear your best Mickey Shirt, put your kids princess dresses on, bring your pin collections and lanyards. We will all get a chance to say hello to eacother.


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> *MARK YOUR CALENDERS*
> THE FIRST MEET AND GREET OF THE LONG ISLAND NEW YORK DVC'ERS CLUB WILL BE SATURDAY MARCH 21st, 2012. 1PM at FRIDAYS on SUNRISE HIGHWAY in MASSAPEQUA NEW YORK
> 
> Wear your best Mickey Shirt, put your kids princess dresses on, bring your pin collections and lanyards. We will all get a chance to say hello to eacother.


I'm in cannot wait to say Hi to all


----------



## disney67

hope everyone had a nice week because i can say i did 




I took a trip into the city to see the Fantasy and it is amazing eve tho i could not go on her it was nice to see her . 
hope everyone else had a nice week like me


----------



## dapod423

disney67 said:


> hope everyone had a nice week because i can say i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a trip into the city to see the Fantasy and it is amazing eve tho i could not go on her it was nice to see her .
> hope everyone else had a nice week like me



I thought about heading into the city to see the Fantasy too....but I didn't. So I'm jealous!!

Sorry I won't be able to make the DisMeet. I work every Friday night and Saturday night, so I'll be in dreamland at that time. I hope you all have a great time!!!


----------



## DeeCee735

Joe, the 21 st is a Wednesday. Do u mean saturday the 24th?


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

DeeCee735 said:


> Joe, the 21 st is a Wednesday. Do u mean saturday the 24th?



Thanks Diane, I will fix the typo. I realize this date won't fit everyones schedule but it will have to do. If its a success we will try another. Hopefully all of you can help me by periodically bumping it up at least once a day..


----------



## DeeCee735

Unfortunately, if it's the 24th I'm going to miss it. I have company coming that day. If it's the 21st, I'm in. Please let me know which...

Thanks,


----------



## LSchrow

better late than never 
laurie and joe, DVC members since january 1999. own at BWV, BCV, and SSR, with thoughts of adding at GFV when it comes to be 
DD and i will be at the BWVs 4/22-5/1 (F&GF), then DH and i are booked at the BWVs late sept into oct (F&WF ).
i just booked a week for DB and his family (mid-august at the BWVs) so might surprise them for a few days - APs and SWA credits are wonderful things 


love the pic of the fantasy, disney67...


----------



## disney67

LSchrow said:


> better late than never
> laurie and joe, DVC members since january 1999. own at BWV, BCV, and SSR, with thoughts of adding at GFV when it comes to be
> DD and i will be at the BWVs 4/22-5/1 (F&GF), then DH and i are booked at the BWVs late sept into oct (F&WF ).
> i just booked a week for DB and his family (mid-august at the BWVs) so might surprise them for a few days - APs and SWA credits are wonderful things
> 
> 
> love the pic of the fantasy, disney67...



Hi and welcome Laurie and family 
thank you and the Fantasy was amazing cannot wait to go on her one day


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

pinnocchiosdad said:


> *MARK YOUR CALENDERS*
> THE FIRST MEET AND GREET OF THE LONG ISLAND NEW YORK DVC'ERS CLUB WILL BE SATURDAY MARCH 24th, 2012. 1PM at FRIDAYS on SUNRISE HIGHWAY in MASSAPEQUA NEW YORK
> 
> Wear your best Mickey Shirt, put your kids princess dresses on, bring your pin collections and lanyards. We will all get a chance to say hello to eacother.


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


>


im still in


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

pinnocchiosdad said:


> *MARK YOUR CALENDERS*
> THE FIRST MEET AND GREET OF THE LONG ISLAND NEW YORK DVC'ERS CLUB WILL BE SATURDAY MARCH 24th, 2012. 1PM at FRIDAYS on SUNRISE HIGHWAY in MASSAPEQUA NEW YORK
> 
> Wear your best Mickey Shirt, put your kids princess dresses on, bring your pin collections and lanyards. We will all get a chance to say hello to eacother.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

pinnocchiosdad said:


> *MARK YOUR CALENDERS*
> THE FIRST MEET AND GREET OF THE LONG ISLAND NEW YORK DVC'ERS CLUB WILL BE SATURDAY MARCH 24th, 2012. 1PM at FRIDAYS on SUNRISE HIGHWAY in MASSAPEQUA NEW YORK
> 
> Wear your best Mickey Shirt, put your kids princess dresses on, bring your pin collections and lanyards. We will all get a chance to say hello to eacother.


----------



## DVC Sue

Hi!! Sue and Jim here from West Islip. AKV, BWV, VWL since 2007. I don't post much but you folks have taught me a lot. So thanks!


----------



## alldiz

Wow....how nice to set up a meet n greet....just saw this thread....I won't be able to make it....I'll be in Montauk for the St. Patty's ahem...goodvibes


I own at WLV since 2006. Just completed my second add on
I live in West Sayville
Kerri


----------



## MrsG

It looks like we will probably be able to make it!  Can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## canals68

Ray & Maureen East Northport. BWV since 2000.
Next trip is April 2012 to Vero. Then July 2012 to VGC.


----------



## beeadude

Didn't you just go to Aulani? Please tell a little something about your trip. We are going in Sept. Thanks


----------



## disney67

DVC Sue said:


> Hi!! Sue and Jim here from West Islip. AKV, BWV, VWL since 2007. I don't post much but you folks have taught me a lot. So thanks!


Hi and Welcome 



alldiz said:


> Wow....how nice to set up a meet n greet....just saw this thread....I won't be able to make it....I'll be in Montauk for the St. Patty's ahem...goodvibes
> 
> 
> I own at WLV since 2006. Just completed my second add on
> I live in West Sayville
> Kerri


Hi and Welcome



MrsG said:


> It looks like we will probably be able to make it!  Can't wait to meet everyone!


Hope to see you there Neighbor



canals68 said:


> Ray & Maureen East Northport. BWV since 2000.
> Next trip is April 2012 to Vero. Then July 2012 to VGC.


Hi and Welcome we have BWV in common 



beeadude said:


> Didn't you just go to Aulani? Please tell a little something about your trip. We are going in Sept. Thanks


I have a really good friend from Mass there now and she keeps texting nothing but beyond magical things about the whole resort and she said it is going to be really hard to leave !!!


----------



## Anna114

So we just added to our DVC.... again. We have 203 points now, at our beloved VWL. It seems the prices for VWL have dropped quite a bit. I saw a 50 point contract going for $60 a point. I think I am going to look for another small contract.


----------



## MrsG

Anna114 said:


> So we just added to our DVC.... again. We have 203 points now, at our beloved VWL. It seems the prices for VWL have dropped quite a bit. I saw a 50 point contract going for $60 a point. I think I am going to look for another small contract.



Congrats on the add-on!


----------



## DisneyBelle99

Sorry we have to miss the Long Island get together. Family wedding this weekend. Have fun, and take pictures. 

Deb and Jed from Franklin Square


----------



## MrsG

Do we have a count of how many are joining us tomorrow?


----------



## disney67

MrsG said:


> Do we have a count of how many are joining us tomorrow?



I know im going to have my 3-4 and another 1-3 other friend and possibly 
another 1-3 another family we are deffinetly going to be there


----------



## disney67

so my new rep called me today and i hope to meet her next week , but she said something to me that even tho the Doorways to Dreams is in Roosevelt field that they have Kiosk or those booths in other malls on Long island and Suffolk ?? has anyone seen these ?


----------



## disney67

Anna114 said:


> So we just added to our DVC.... again. We have 203 points now, at our beloved VWL. It seems the prices for VWL have dropped quite a bit. I saw a 50 point contract going for $60 a point. I think I am going to look for another small contract.


Congradulations 
wish we could add like the new offer add a 100 get 20 for the life of that contract if i read it correctly ?



DisneyBelle99 said:


> Sorry we have to miss the Long Island get together. Family wedding this weekend. Have fun, and take pictures.
> 
> Deb and Jed from Franklin Square


 Hi neighbors , and sorry you cannot make the meet this time but hope to say Hi next time


----------



## DVC Sue

disney67 said:


> so my new rep called me today and i hope to meet her next week , but she said something to me that even tho the Doorways to Dreams is in Roosevelt field that they have Kiosk or those booths in other malls on Long island and Suffolk ?? has anyone seen these ?



No I haven't seen anything like this. Interesting.. I'll have to keep an eye open for them. 

I think the New York area is probably a big market for DVC so it makes sense.


----------



## lnevo

disney67 said:


> so my new rep called me today and i hope to meet her next week , but she said something to me that even tho the Doorways to Dreams is in Roosevelt field that they have Kiosk or those booths in other malls on Long island and Suffolk ?? has anyone seen these ?



I know my guide spends a lot of time at Smithtown and Walt Whitman sometimes...

As far as tomorrow's get-together, I'm afraid I won't be able to make it  I have to work most of the morning, return my leased car, pick up new car, and finish packing for 5 days 4 nights at VWL!!!

If the day is not as hectic as I expect, we will try and join everyone. Also on my return, I'll get Joe the updates on all the members who have signed onto the thread since the last update!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend. Take lots of pictures!!!


----------



## HowieHowie

My son & I will be there.  Unfortunetly my husband can't make it....tax season is getting in the way.  See you all tomorrow.


----------



## HowieHowie

As far as tomorrow's get-together, I'm afraid I won't be able to make it  I have to work most of the morning, return my leased car, pick up new car, and finish packing for 5 days 4 nights at VWL!!!

If the day is not as hectic as I expect, we will try and join everyone. Also on my return, I'll get Joe the updates on all the members who have signed onto the thread since the last update!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend. Take lots of pictures!!![/QUOTE]

Have a great trip. Can't wait until I see Debra in school and hear all about the fun you guys had.  Tell Seth to say hi to Mickey for Miss Elaine.


----------



## HowieHowie

lnevo said:


> As far as tomorrow's get-together, I'm afraid I won't be able to make it  I have to work most of the morning, return my leased car, pick up new car, and finish packing for 5 days 4 nights at VWL!!!
> 
> If the day is not as hectic as I expect, we will try and join everyone. Also on my return, I'll get Joe the updates on all the members who have signed onto the thread since the last update!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend. Take lots of pictures!!!



Have a great trip.  Can't wait until I see Debra in school and hear all about the fun you guys had.  Tell Seth to say hi to Mickey for Miss Elaine.


----------



## dapod423

disney67 said:


> so my new rep called me today and i hope to meet her next week , but she said something to me that even tho the Doorways to Dreams is in Roosevelt field that they have Kiosk or those booths in other malls on Long island and Suffolk ?? has anyone seen these ?



There is a Kiosk right in the middle of the Smith Haven Mall in Lake Grove. I noticed it for the first time about 6 weeks ago. I also recognized the CM from the Doorway To Dreams in Roosevelt Field. He said they go back and forth. I filled out a form for a raffle (gift basket) and he gave my DS some stickers.

Have fun tomorrow everyone!!!


----------



## MrsG

Originally Posted by pinnocchiosdad  
MARK YOUR CALENDERS
THE FIRST MEET AND GREET OF THE LONG ISLAND NEW YORK DVC'ERS CLUB WILL BE SATURDAY MARCH 24th, 2012. 1PM at FRIDAYS on SUNRISE HIGHWAY in MASSAPEQUA NEW YORK

Wear your best Mickey Shirt, put your kids princess dresses on, bring your pin collections and lanyards. We will all get a chance to say hello to eacother.

Just giving us a bump up.  See you all later!


----------



## baseballmickey

MrsG said:


> Originally Posted by pinnocchiosdad
> MARK YOUR CALENDERS
> THE FIRST MEET AND GREET OF THE LONG ISLAND NEW YORK DVC'ERS CLUB WILL BE SATURDAY MARCH 24th, 2012. 1PM at FRIDAYS on SUNRISE HIGHWAY in MASSAPEQUA NEW YORK
> 
> Wear your best Mickey Shirt, put your kids princess dresses on, bring your pin collections and lanyards. We will all get a chance to say hello to eacother.
> 
> Just giving us a bump up.  See you all later!



My little family of 4 will be there!! 

James and Lisa
Lindenhurst


----------



## disney67

Hi guys 
Howie Howie , Baseballmickey , Mrs.G it was really nice to meet everyone yesterday we had a great time it was nice having a small meet I will post pictures this week


----------



## MrsG

disney67 said:


> Hi guys
> Howie Howie , Baseballmickey , Mrs.G it was really nice to meet everyone yesterday we had a great time it was nice having a small meet I will post pictures this week



Yes, it was certainly nice to meet all of our LI neighbors.  Can't wait to see the pix!


----------



## HowieHowie

It was nice to meet and chat with everyone yesterday.  I hope we can get together again soon.


----------



## baseballmickey

We had a good time! It was great to meet you all!!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Hello again Long Island DVCer's. Over 11,000 page views of this thread. You guys rock. STRONG ISLAND NY!!! 

A quick apology. I organized the meet and greet on 3/24 but did not make it. I was sick on the couch all weekend. I hope all who attend enjoyed the afternoon and had a chance to make some new friends. I you are all interested we will do it again in a few weeks.

Summer vacations are just around the corner. I am sure many of you have trips booked. If you are still in the planning stage, many will be shocked at airfare prices. Crazy stuff. My friend just cancelled her trip because Jetblue was $200 each way on 8/4. She is a family of5. $2000 round trip.

Feel free to make any comments or just say hell everybody. This is jour Thread LONG ISLAND DVCer's!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

*What Long Island really needs is_____________!!!*


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

pinnocchiosdad said:


> *What Long Island really needs is_____________!!!*



Ill go first: A Dairy Queen


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> *What Long Island really needs is_____________!!!*


Damn this has many ansawers - I like the DQ 
                                            Giordanos or steak and shake or Golden coral (lol) wait you did say 1 Ansawer sorry went crazy for a minute and still I had many more ansawers to this lol


----------



## disney67

Hi guys I did not take too many pictures 10 in total 
and i will start of with my two little angels 




here is Howie Howie mother and son


----------



## disney67

Next is BaseballMickey and family 




and I had to share this picture of there beatiful son 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



he was so good


----------



## disney67

and here is a picture of Mrs.G 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thats all she wrote 

THE END


----------



## DeeCee735

WHAT LONG ISLAND NEEDS IS.......

More DVC events at different locations


----------



## DeeCee735

Wish we were able to make the meet on the 24th. We had a houseful of great company though. 

Hope to be able to make the next one. 

Love the pictures posted! How many were actually able to make it?


----------



## disney67

DeeCee735 said:


> Wish we were able to make the meet on the 24th. We had a houseful of great company though.
> 
> Hope to be able to make the next one.
> 
> Love the pictures posted! How many were actually able to make it?


it was disney67 5, baseball mickey 4, mrs.g 2, howie howie 2 , 13 people


----------



## FigmentLady

Anyone else at Roosevelt Field for the disney store anniversay ? I'm wearing a red Minnie original mouseketeer shirt, black hoodie, and Disney dooney sketch bag. Say hi!


----------



## disney67

FigmentLady said:


> Anyone else at Roosevelt Field for the disney store anniversay ? I'm wearing a red Minnie original mouseketeer shirt, black hoodie, and Disney dooney sketch bag. Say hi!


No wish i could had to spend day with mom now doing homework with kids hope you have a nice time and tell us everything that is going on ?


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

pinnocchiosdad said:


> *What Long Island really needs is_____________!!!*


----------



## Anna114

pinnocchiosdad said:


> *What Long Island really needs is_____________!!!*



Another way off!!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Its been a while since I saw a LI DVC thread. So what do you all say we give this a try again. I know there are many of you out there. Maybe we can put together a meet and greet for that in between trips home hohum feeling that we all get. SAY HELLO.
> 
> Joe and Diane here. Massapequa Park in the house. Members since 2007. BLT for us. Next trip home is Feb 2012.
> 
> CURRENT ACCOUNT OF THIS THREADS MEMBERS (THANKS LEE):
> 
> 1 - pinniocchosdad - Joe & Diane - Massapequa - BLT - 2007
> 2 - PirateFrank - Frank & Alycia - Garden City - BLT - 2009
> 3 - lnevo - Lee & Deborah - Bellmore - BLT, AKV - 2010
> 4 - jaymez428 - - West Babylon - OKW - 2011
> 5 - Lildalejrfan - Dom & Tina - Lindenhurst - OKW - 2006
> 6 - MerriH807 - Brian & Merri - Middle Island - BLT - 2010
> 7 - Reslt - Dina & Paul - Glen Head - SSR - 2007
> 8 - FigmentLady - - Westbury - SSR - 2010
> 9 - MikeNY - Mike & Denise - Westbury - SSR, BLT - 2006
> 10 - funhouse8 - Mark & Gina - Franklin Square - SSR - 2006
> 11 - Disneyfn420 - Leslie - Beechurst, Queens - SSR - 2011
> 12 - dapod423 - Allison & Doug - Lake Grove - AKV - 2010
> 13 - fers31 - Scott - New Jersey (from West Islip) - SSR, AKV, BWV - 2008
> 14 - newyorkmike - Mike - East Seatuket - AKV - 2010
> 15 - carlbarry - Carl - North Woodmere - OKW - 2009
> 16 - grumpydad - Phil & Grace - Mt Sinai - -
> 17 - medic318 - Paul & Corrina - Wantagh - OKW, SSR - 2009
> 18 - Lesprivate - Leslie & Frank - Bellmore - SSR - 2006
> 19 - wdwfan1 - Diane & Ray - Kings Park - VWL, BWV -
> 20 - lichevyguy - Chris & Theresa - Wantagh - SSR - 2008
> 21 - marjotom1981 - Tom - Medford, AKV -
> 22 - jonesmatNY - Matt - Bellport - BCV, BLT, SSR -
> 23 - jpolak - - Miller Place - SSR - 2003
> 24 - delauzons - Chris & Stephanie - Wading River - BLT, BWV -
> 25 - beeadude - Vicki & Chuck - Hauppauge - OKW, SSR, BCV, BLT, ARS
> 26 - HowieHowie - Elaine & Howie - East Meadow - OKW, BCV - 1993
> 27 - MrsG - Maryann & Tom - Malverne - BCV, BLT, AKV, SSR, ARS - 2002
> 28 - raenyny - Rachel & Mike - Centereach - AKV, OKW -
> 29 - cogero - Chiara - Bayside, Queens - AKV, BLT - 2008
> 30 - dvcer97 - Jackie & Desmond - North Babylon - BWV - 1998
> 31 - Tomskatt - Kathy & Tom - Shoreham - -
> 32 - disney67 - Jeff & Lily - Lynbrook - BWV - 1999
> 33 - baseballmickey - James & Lisa - Lindenhurst - SSR - 2007
> 34 - nymets - - Bellerose, Queens - OKW, HHI, BCV - 1997
> 35 - DVCismyhappyplace - Gina & DSis - East Islip - SSR - 2006
> 36 - DiSnEyLvR76 - Jenn - Islip Terrace - BLT - 2009
> 37 - dis2cruise - Cheryl - East Islip - OKW - 2008
> 38 - wdwnut76 - Joanne - Bellerose Terrace - VWL, BWV - 1999
> 39 - team disney - - Port Jefferson - HHI - 2011
> 40 - Anna114 - Anna & DH - Port Jefferson Station - VWL - 2009
> 41 - pdes70 - Peter & Tabitha - West Sayville - BLT - 2011
> 42 - AlwaysEeyore - Tara & Sean - Yaphank - BWV - 2007
> 43 - DopeysGal82 - - Queens - -
> 44 - Td1290 - Trish & Steve - Wading River - SSR -
> 45 - MissFitt - Linda - Wading River - SSR -
> 46 - sorcermick - Bill & Kathy - Patchogue - AKV, BCV, OKW - 1999
> 47 - NancyDVC - Nancy - Mineola - OKW - 1992
> 48 - DeeCee735 - Diane & Lowell - Woodmere - BWV, AKV - 2000
> 49 - libeachs - Francis & Barbara - East Hampton - OKW - 1997
> 50 - recmouse - Joe & Diane - Farmingdale - SSR - 2008
> 51 - KevinNYC - Kevin & Ginny - Great Neck - OKW - 1991
> 52 - djrody3 - Janice & Dave - Farmingdale - BCV, BLT - 200353 - pixie08 - Mary & Dan - Port Washington - AKV - 2008
> 54 - Pattiwig - Patti & Carl - Huntington - OKW, BWV, SSR - 1998
> 55 - zackspal - Walter, Eileen & Erin - East Islip - SSR - 2003
> 56 - Carmouse10 - Andy - Woodmere - VGC, AHV - 2009
> 57 - DisneyBelle99 - Deb & Jed - BLT - 2010


----------



## fmer55

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Its been a while since I saw a LI DVC thread. So what do you all say we give this a try again. I know there are many of you out there. Maybe we can put together a meet and greet for that in between trips home hohum feeling that we all get. SAY HELLO.
> 
> Joe and Diane here. Massapequa Park in the house. Members since 2007. BLT for us. Next trip home is Feb 2012.
> 
> CURRENT ACCOUNT OF THIS THREADS MEMBERS (THANKS LEE):
> 
> 1 - pinniocchosdad - Joe & Diane - Massapequa - BLT - 2007
> 2 - PirateFrank - Frank & Alycia - Garden City - BLT - 2009
> 3 - lnevo - Lee & Deborah - Bellmore - BLT, AKV - 2010
> 4 - jaymez428 - - West Babylon - OKW - 2011
> 5 - Lildalejrfan - Dom & Tina - Lindenhurst - OKW - 2006
> 6 - MerriH807 - Brian & Merri - Middle Island - BLT - 2010
> 7 - Reslt - Dina & Paul - Glen Head - SSR - 2007
> 8 - FigmentLady - - Westbury - SSR - 2010
> 9 - MikeNY - Mike & Denise - Westbury - SSR, BLT - 2006
> 10 - funhouse8 - Mark & Gina - Franklin Square - SSR - 2006
> 11 - Disneyfn420 - Leslie - Beechurst, Queens - SSR - 2011
> 12 - dapod423 - Allison & Doug - Lake Grove - AKV - 2010
> 13 - fers31 - Scott - New Jersey (from West Islip) - SSR, AKV, BWV - 2008
> 14 - newyorkmike - Mike - East Seatuket - AKV - 2010
> 15 - carlbarry - Carl - North Woodmere - OKW - 2009
> 16 - grumpydad - Phil & Grace - Mt Sinai - -
> 17 - medic318 - Paul & Corrina - Wantagh - OKW, SSR - 2009
> 18 - Lesprivate - Leslie & Frank - Bellmore - SSR - 2006
> 19 - wdwfan1 - Diane & Ray - Kings Park - VWL, BWV -
> 20 - lichevyguy - Chris & Theresa - Wantagh - SSR - 2008
> 21 - marjotom1981 - Tom - Medford, AKV -
> 22 - jonesmatNY - Matt - Bellport - BCV, BLT, SSR -
> 23 - jpolak - - Miller Place - SSR - 2003
> 24 - delauzons - Chris & Stephanie - Wading River - BLT, BWV -
> 25 - beeadude - Vicki & Chuck - Hauppauge - OKW, SSR, BCV, BLT, ARS
> 26 - HowieHowie - Elaine & Howie - East Meadow - OKW, BCV - 1993
> 27 - MrsG - Maryann & Tom - Malverne - BCV, BLT, AKV, SSR, ARS - 2002
> 28 - raenyny - Rachel & Mike - Centereach - AKV, OKW -
> 29 - cogero - Chiara - Bayside, Queens - AKV, BLT - 2008
> 30 - dvcer97 - Jackie & Desmond - North Babylon - BWV - 1998
> 31 - Tomskatt - Kathy & Tom - Shoreham - -
> 32 - disney67 - Jeff & Lily - Lynbrook - BWV - 1999
> 33 - baseballmickey - James & Lisa - Lindenhurst - SSR - 2007
> 34 - nymets - - Bellerose, Queens - OKW, HHI, BCV - 1997
> 35 - DVCismyhappyplace - Gina & DSis - East Islip - SSR - 2006
> 36 - DiSnEyLvR76 - Jenn - Islip Terrace - BLT - 2009
> 37 - dis2cruise - Cheryl - East Islip - OKW - 2008
> 38 - wdwnut76 - Joanne - Bellerose Terrace - VWL, BWV - 1999
> 39 - team disney - - Port Jefferson - HHI - 2011
> 40 - Anna114 - Anna & DH - Port Jefferson Station - VWL - 2009
> 41 - pdes70 - Peter & Tabitha - West Sayville - BLT - 2011
> 42 - AlwaysEeyore - Tara & Sean - Yaphank - BWV - 2007
> 43 - DopeysGal82 - - Queens - -
> 44 - Td1290 - Trish & Steve - Wading River - SSR -
> 45 - MissFitt - Linda - Wading River - SSR -
> 46 - sorcermick - Bill & Kathy - Patchogue - AKV, BCV, OKW - 1999
> 47 - NancyDVC - Nancy - Mineola - OKW - 1992
> 48 - DeeCee735 - Diane & Lowell - Woodmere - BWV, AKV - 2000
> 49 - libeachs - Francis & Barbara - East Hampton - OKW - 1997
> 50 - recmouse - Joe & Diane - Farmingdale - SSR - 2008
> 51 - KevinNYC - Kevin & Ginny - Great Neck - OKW - 1991
> 52 - djrody3 - Janice & Dave - Farmingdale - BCV, BLT - 200353 - pixie08 - Mary & Dan - Port Washington - AKV - 2008
> 54 - Pattiwig - Patti & Carl - Huntington - OKW, BWV, SSR - 1998
> 55 - zackspal - Walter, Eileen & Erin - East Islip - SSR - 2003
> 56 - Carmouse10 - Andy - Woodmere - VGC, AHV - 2009
> 57 - DisneyBelle99 - Deb & Jed - BLT - 2010



sent in closing docs today, will update info once closed so as not to jinx my new membership


----------



## majortom1981

I was just wondering if anybody else was going to go to the doorway to dreams event at the garden city hotel on Jun 2? 

I heard about it yesterday at the dvc kiosk in the walt whitman mall. 

I was told invitations should be coming through email in the next 10 days and if i dont get one call rosevelt field location to reseve my seats.


----------



## wdwdano@yahoo.com

Hey all, Just wanted to say hello. I am from Long Island, NY. Currently live in Charleston,SC. I bet it is getting warm up there by now.


----------



## disney67

majortom1981 said:


> I was just wondering if anybody else was going to go to the doorway to dreams event at the garden city hotel on Jun 2?
> 
> I heard about it yesterday at the dvc kiosk in the walt whitman mall.
> 
> I was told invitations should be coming through email in the next 10 days and if i dont get one call rosevelt field location to reseve my seats.


no did not hear anything about this yet !!! 



wdwdano@yahoo.com said:


> Hey all, Just wanted to say hello. I am from Long Island, NY. Currently live in Charleston,SC. I bet it is getting warm up there by now.


HI and not warm enough yet


----------



## pinnocchiosdad




----------



## fmer55

New members from Bay shore as of 5/10/2012


----------



## missycj96

What event on June 2? I didn't get an invitation. Does anyone have more info?


----------



## MrsG

fmer55 said:


> New members from Bay shore as of 5/10/2012



Welcome!!!!  And Congrats!!!!!


Didn't hear about the event in Garden City either.


----------



## majortom1981

missycj96 said:


> What event on June 2? I didn't get an invitation. Does anyone have more info?




I was told about it by the doorway 2 dreams kiosk that was at the walt whitman mall (its now going back to the smithhaven mall) . Suppsoedly it will be June 2 at the garden city hotel. I was told it will be like the welcome home events at the resorts. 

I was told we should be getting an email about it soon.


----------



## majortom1981

just got the invitation email


----------



## DisneyBelle99

Me, too!


----------



## hardingk

We got our email invite today too!

Btw, could I be added to the list?!  We have been DVC members since 2007, own at AKV & BLT, and live on the South Shore of Long Island!


----------



## carlbarry

I got the invite today.  Unfortunately, it's on my Sabbath so I can't go.  But I clicked on "RSVP" anyway.  And to my surprise, ALL the 4 selections were full! Wow!


----------



## baseballmickey

We're going to the 10am session!! anyone else going early??


----------



## lnevo

baseballmickey said:


> We're going to the 10am session!! anyone else going early??



We're signed up for the 10am too!!

Hopefully see you there.


----------



## missycj96

My mom is signed up for 4 pm. We can't make it


----------



## stormer

I tried to sign up as soon as I got the email but it already said all of the sessions are full.


----------



## majortom1981

I am going to the 10 am session. I got the email on friday and signed up as soon as i got the email . all sessions were empty when i got the email. I guess everybody signed up on the weekend.


----------



## disney67

fmer55 said:


> New members from Bay shore as of 5/10/2012


Hi and Welcome


----------



## DeeCee735

We didn't receive the invite 
think we still might?


----------



## dapod423

From what I have read all the sessions were full by the end of the day we got the email. I never got a chance to sign up!


----------



## Friend of Figment

We just became members two weeks ago at Doorway to Dreams in Long Island.  Our guide Kim was the best!  Wonder if we will get an invite or if we are too late for this year?


----------



## disney67

DeeCee735 said:


> We didn't receive the invite
> think we still might?


they are doing a waiting list and from what i herd it only took 4 1/2 hours to fill up and i did not decieve the e mail either and i have attended every DTD function and im a bit angry about this but i know they have limitations 



dapod423 said:


> From what I have read all the sessions were full by the end of the day we got the email. I never got a chance to sign up!





Friend of Figment said:


> We just became members two weeks ago at Doorway to Dreams in Long Island.  Our guide Kim was the best!  Wonder if we will get an invite or if we are too late for this year?


Congradulations and Welcome home


----------



## DeeCee735

Will someone out there save me from running through the posts? What date is this event in Roosevelt Field? I'm not attending and therefore want to avoid the mall that day 

Thanks and have fun to everyone who's going!


----------



## hardingk

DeeCee735 said:


> Will someone out there save me from running through the posts? What date is this event in Roosevelt Field? I'm not attending and therefore want to avoid the mall that day
> 
> Thanks and have fun to everyone who's going!



It's not at Roosevelt Field, it's at the Garden City Hotel.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

*LONG ISLAND DVC'ers MEET AND GREET

Unfortunately not everyone was able to make the first meet and greet, so lets try it again. Wear your best Mickey Shirt, Kids break out your stuffed animals, brush the dust off your pins and lanyards.

Meet and greet: Saturday June 16th. TGIF Fridays on Sunrise Hwy MASSAPEQUA NY

1-3PM Enjoy a refreshing drink, order some appetizers or a burger, and share great Disney trip stories with your Long Island DVC neighbors.

MARK YOUR CALENDERS!!!!!*


----------



## DeeCee735

Joe, will you and your family be there? I'm going to try and make it this time.
Thanks again for putting it together!


----------



## beeadude

We would love to join you but, we will be on the two night Disney Cruise out of NY.


----------



## MrsG

We're going to have to skip it this time, but we did have fun at the 1st meet and greet.  Hope many people can make it!

Maryann


----------



## lnevo

beeadude said:


> We would love to join you but, we will be on the two night Disney Cruise out of NY.



We're on that cruise too!!! Cant wait!!!


----------



## hardingk

beeadude said:


> We would love to join you but, we will be on the two night Disney Cruise out of NY.





lnevo said:


> We're on that cruise too!!! Cant wait!!!



Ooooooh! Let me know how it is!! We are on the 8/10 sailing!!!


----------



## disney67

Hi joe 
with this i might not be able to make this date maybe if you see the responce if it is slow maybe think about changing it by a week or 2 we should be able to make those weeks good luck i hope it is a good turn out


----------



## Mich Mouse

Hi Everyone! 

Another Long Island Diser here! Michael and Michelle from Huntington.  Please add us to the list. We have been members since 2006 (best purchase ever made) at the Boardwalk .

We were at the Garden City Hotel DVC party last night- we any of you?


----------



## majortom1981

Mich Mouse said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Another Long Island Diser here! Michael and Michelle from Huntington.  Please add us to the list. We have been members since 2006 (best purchase ever made) at the Boardwalk .
> 
> We were at the Garden City Hotel DVC party last night- we any of you?



I was there with my wife , and her cousin at the 10 am party. 

PS I workat the huntington library in the village


----------



## disney67

Mich Mouse said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Another Long Island Diser here! Michael and Michelle from Huntington.  Please add us to the list. We have been members since 2006 (best purchase ever made) at the Boardwalk .
> 
> We were at the Garden City Hotel DVC party last night- we any of you?


Welcome to our long island home


----------



## carrie6466

Mich Mouse said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Another Long Island Diser here! Michael and Michelle from Huntington.  Please add us to the list. We have been members since 2006 (best purchase ever made) at the Boardwalk .
> 
> We were at the Garden City Hotel DVC party last night- we any of you?



We were at the 1PM one, because my dd's dance recital was that night.  It was fun!


----------



## Disneyfn420

For those of you who went to the event at the Garden City Hotel can you tell me how it was?(what went on) I'm just wondering if they are worth atttending in the future. I debated going to this one but by the time I decided to try it, it was sold out.

Leslie


----------



## hardingk

Disneyfn420 said:


> For those of you who went to the event at the Garden City Hotel can you tell me how it was?(what went on) I'm just wondering if they are worth atttending in the future. I debated going to this one but by the time I decided to try it, it was sold out.
> 
> Leslie



It was a 2hr member application event. They had little desserts and fruit tray with beverages, water, sparking water, lemonade and iced tea. There was a dj who played for 2 hrs while the kids( and adults) danced with Mickey, Minnie, Goofy & Pluto.  They had some trivia where they gave out pins for right answers. Guides walked around and answered any questions people had but there was no presentation or sales pitch. At the end every family got a reusable DVC shopping bag with a picture frame in it.


----------



## DeeCee735

Hi everyone! Joe, do we know what kind of response we have for this Saturday's LIer's DVC meet? Anyone out there going? I was thinking about it, but it doesn't seem like there are many responses?

TIA


----------



## dapod423

Sorry guys! I'm working and getting ready to leave for the world the next day!


----------



## disney67

Wish i could make it but im working double for my Solo Birthday trip end of November hope everyone has a nice time


----------



## BestDadEver

You can add me to the li members list I just joined 6/6/2012 SSR Tom from Westbury . I am married with a 2 1/2 year old boy .

I joined in the recent magic cruise and am looking forward to going back to disney .


----------



## FigmentLady

BestDadEver said:


> You can add me to the li members list I just joined 6/6/2012 SSR Tom from Westbury . I am married with a 2 1/2 year old boy .
> 
> I joined in the recent magic cruise and am looking forward to going back to disney .



Hi Tom! I'm in Westbury too


----------



## BestDadEver

FigmentLady said:


> Hi Tom! I'm in Westbury too



Nice seems to be a lot of LI members .


----------



## disney67

BestDadEver said:


> You can add me to the li members list I just joined 6/6/2012 SSR Tom from Westbury . I am married with a 2 1/2 year old boy .
> 
> I joined in the recent magic cruise and am looking forward to going back to disney .


Welcome to our Long Island home


----------



## Idreamodisney247

Hi All,
Brand new DVC member from Dix Hills, NY. Joined this week on August 14th. Saratoga Springs is my home resort. I would love to be added.


----------



## disney67

Idreamodisney247 said:


> Hi All,
> Brand new DVC member from Dix Hills, NY. Joined this week on August 14th. Saratoga Springs is my home resort. I would love to be added.


Welcome to our own bit of Long Island Disney Family ,


----------



## Idreamodisney247

disney67 said:
			
		

> Welcome to our own bit of Long Island Disney Family ,



Thank You!


----------



## MrsG

Idreamodisney247 said:


> Hi All,
> Brand new DVC member from Dix Hills, NY. Joined this week on August 14th. Saratoga Springs is my home resort. I would love to be added.



WELCOME!!!!!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Lets talk it up Long Island. How were your summer DVC vacations. We did a Disneyland trip this summer. While we did not stay on site. The Disneyland Hotels looked amazing. We are booked at BLT for February for the Daytona 500. Cant wait.  I just read that a new table service restaurant is opening at the MK. Cant wait to try it. Looking at my bank account and trying to see if we can squeeze some add-on points into our budget at the GFV which should be on sale soon. Lets hear whats new. There are way too many of us LI'ers for this thread to be so quiet.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

idreamodisney247 said:


> hi all,
> brand new dvc member from dix hills, ny. Joined this week on august 14th. Saratoga springs is my home resort. I would love to be added.



welcome!!!!!


----------



## disney67

MrsG said:


> WELCOME!!!!!


Hi Guys hope your having a nice disney summer 



pinnocchiosdad said:


> Lets talk it up Long Island. How were your summer DVC vacations. We did a Disneyland trip this summer. While we did not stay on site. The Disneyland Hotels looked amazing. We are booked at BLT for February for the Daytona 500. Cant wait.  I just read that a new table service restaurant is opening at the MK. Cant wait to try it. Looking at my bank account and trying to see if we can squeeze some add-on points into our budget at the GFV which should be on sale soon. Lets hear whats new. There are way too many of us LI'ers for this thread to be so quiet.


Hi guys although no disney trips for us this summer , I lost my job im not mad actually feel like a monkey off my back with Dairy barn almost gone that makes me feel good sorry if you like them i gave them 14 3/4 years .
But Im having a magical time with the kids we visted the bronx zoo, NY aquarium , childrens measeum , the fish hatchery, a  srinkler parks in long beach the kids like , and a NYC trip that was fun . had my sister up for 3 weeks when i was terminated that was fun could not wait for her to leave  . know it is time to get the kids ready for school .

And the best part i forgot to add was my almost solo trip for my birthdat 11-29 now it is me and my brother . I did a big favor for a friend with my dvc and in return im getting a value room with tickets !!! . we are going 11-28 to 12-4 anyone else going that time that want to say Hi in our magical place ??   hope all is well with everyone and you all had a magical Summer .
                                                Jeff


----------



## MrsG

disney67 said:


> Hi Guys hope your having a nice disney summer
> 
> Hi guys although no disney trips for us this summer , I lost my job im not mad actually feel like a monkey off my back with Dairy barn almost gone that makes me feel good sorry if you like them i gave them 14 3/4 years .
> But Im having a magical time with the kids we visted the bronx zoo, NY aquarium , childrens measeum , the fish hatchery, a  srinkler parks in long beach the kids like , and a NYC trip that was fun . had my sister up for 3 weeks when i was terminated that was fun could not wait for her to leave  . know it is time to get the kids ready for school .
> 
> And the best part i forgot to add was my almost solo trip for my birthdat 11-29 now it is me and my brother . I did a big favor for a friend with my dvc and in return im getting a value room with tickets !!! . we are going 11-28 to 12-4 anyone else going that time that want to say Hi in our magical place ??   hope all is well with everyone and you all had a magical Summer .
> Jeff



Hi Everyone,

Sorry to hear about your job, Jeff.  Hoping you find something you want soon.

We just got back from 11 days at Aulani.  Wow, Disney went over the top at this resort.  It is simply magnificent.  We sent DS & DDIL there for their honeymoon and when they came home, we went to celebrate our 35th Anniversary.  Hawaii is beautiful and Aulani is awesome= fabulous trip.

Next one on tap is trying to book dining ressies for our Feb. trip with DD, DSIL, and DGD's, the girls' first trip.  Need to be online Tues. at 6am for ressies at CRT and call at 7am for the Bibbity Bobbity Boutique.  Then it's F&W for Veteran's weekend and the Med next summer.  Hope everyone is enjoying what's left of summer!

Maryann


----------



## DisneyBelle99

Hello Long Island DVC, 
Deb and Jed from Franklin Square. We did an Aulani trip in February, we loved it. Perfect weather, swimming every day.  This summer it was a non Disney trip to Montauk for us. Beautiful weather, fun, food.  We feel blessed to have had two wonderful vacations this year. Hope you all enjoy the rest of the summer.


----------



## HowieHowie

Hi from WDW. Arrived yesterday. We are here for 18 days.  Staying at Kidani now, then we move to BLT for 7 nights, then Boardwalk.  It's a lot of moving but I can't wait to stay at BLT. Had fun at MK today.


----------



## disney67

HowieHowie said:


> Hi from WDW. Arrived yesterday. We are here for 18 days.  Staying at Kidani now, then we move to BLT for 7 nights, then Boardwalk.  It's a lot of moving but I can't wait to stay at BLT. Had fun at MK today.


thanks for the update and glad you guys are starting off with a magical day at MK


----------



## Physics Guy

Arriving today!  Leaving this morning from Gainesville, where we were visiting relatives.

3 days at CR (Tupperware convention - convention rate) then 4 days at BCV.

Love hearing "Welcome Home"...

And this will be our first trip since my wife and I have become vegan.  Her, from doctor's orders, me, just for support so she doesn't feel alone.  We sent the dietary request form a while back with our ADRs.  I'll report back how it all went in case anyone needs the info.


----------



## disney67

Physics Guy said:


> Arriving today!  Leaving this morning from Gainesville, where we were visiting relatives.
> 
> 3 days at CR (Tupperware convention - convention rate) then 4 days at BCV.
> 
> Love hearing "Welcome Home"...
> 
> And this will be our first trip since my wife and I have become vegan.  Her, from doctor's orders, me, just for support so she doesn't feel alone.  We sent the dietary request form a while back with our ADRs.  I'll report back how it all went in case anyone needs the info.


 Have a magical trip


----------



## HowieHowie

disney67 said:


> thanks for the update and glad you guys are starting off with a magical day at MK



Jeff,

Didn't start off too magical. We had a 3 hr delay at JFK.  Mechnical  difficulties, they tried to fix the problem, but couldn't and then they didn't have another plane.  What a pain.  Saturday morning we were walking out of Chef Mickey's and guess who I noticed sitting at the Wave....Karin and Tom.  We went up to their room and talked for awhile while it was pouring out. Then we all went to MK and went on some rides. It was nice to spend the afternoon with them.


----------



## disney67

HowieHowie said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Didn't start off too magical. We had a 3 hr delay at JFK.  Mechnical  difficulties, they tried to fix the problem, but couldn't and then they didn't have another plane.  What a pain.  Saturday morning we were walking out of Chef Mickey's and guess who I noticed sitting at the Wave....Karin and Tom.  We went up to their room and talked for awhile while it was pouring out. Then we all went to MK and went on some rides. It was nice to spend the afternoon with them.


Wow sorry about the start but seems like when your in disney everything always ends with a smile ! 
Please say hi to them for me )
and hope everything else is all magical


----------



## baseballmickey

Hey all,

Welcome to the new members!! I see there are some people enjoying WDW as we speak!  I am envious... and we just got back!!

Just wanted to say we stayed at BLT for a few nights and LOVED it!!  We also stayed at BCV and were disappointed.  I thought perhaps that it was because we were blown away by BLT, then were totally pampered on the Dream, and that made the BCV stay pale in comparison... but on the way home, we stopped off at HHI just to look around, and the people there were just so friendly and accomodating to us.  We are now talking about a trip there next year. 

So... BCV just didn't do it for us.  Was expecting more and it failed to deliver.  It wasn't horrible.  But it wasn't as good as the 3 other experiences we had on this trip.  So, we probably wouldn't go out of our way to stay there again.


----------



## MrsG

baseballmickey said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Welcome to the new members!! I see there are some people enjoying WDW as we speak!  I am envious... and we just got back!!
> 
> Just wanted to say we stayed at BLT for a few nights and LOVED it!!  We also stayed at BCV and were disappointed.  I thought perhaps that it was because we were blown away by BLT, then were totally pampered on the Dream, and that made the BCV stay pale in comparison... but on the way home, we stopped off at HHI just to look around, and the people there were just so friendly and accomodating to us.  We are now talking about a trip there next year.
> 
> So... BCV just didn't do it for us.  Was expecting more and it failed to deliver.  It wasn't horrible.  But it wasn't as good as the 3 other experiences we had on this trip.  So, we probably wouldn't go out of our way to stay there again.



So sorry BCV wasn't as great as you expected.  We haven't visited HH, but BCV is our favorite, with BLT a close second (and Aulani blows them all away!).  I think it is just a personal feeling you get when staying there.  We love the laid-back BCV feel and like that it is small.  Sounds like you had a great vacation overall.  Welcome back!


----------



## disney67

baseballmickey said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Welcome to the new members!! I see there are some people enjoying WDW as we speak!  I am envious... and we just got back!!
> 
> Just wanted to say we stayed at BLT for a few nights and LOVED it!!  We also stayed at BCV and were disappointed.  I thought perhaps that it was because we were blown away by BLT, then were totally pampered on the Dream, and that made the BCV stay pale in comparison... but on the way home, we stopped off at HHI just to look around, and the people there were just so friendly and accomodating to us.  We are now talking about a trip there next year.
> 
> So... BCV just didn't do it for us.  Was expecting more and it failed to deliver.  It wasn't horrible.  But it wasn't as good as the 3 other experiences we had on this trip.  So, we probably wouldn't go out of our way to stay there again.


 Glad you had a nice trip and hope we can get together and talk about it soon ? and sorry about BCV maybe next time you might feel deffirent about the resort )


----------



## baseballmickey

MrsG said:


> So sorry BCV wasn't as great as you expected.  We haven't visited HH, but BCV is our favorite, with BLT a close second (and Aulani blows them all away!).  I think it is just a personal feeling you get when staying there.  We love the laid-back BCV feel and like that it is small.  Sounds like you had a great vacation overall.  Welcome back!





disney67 said:


> Glad you had a nice trip and hope we can get together and talk about it soon ? and sorry about BCV maybe next time you might feel deffirent about the resort )



Thanks. Yes, the vacation was great and our stay at BCV was by no means bad.  the wife and I talked about it again tonight for a bit and I actually walked through the things that were negative and tried to see if perhaps my expectations were too high.

It came down to the fact that the very first CMs to interact with us were, shall we say, "less than magical".  This included the CM at the entrance when we pulled up, the CM at the registration desk, and then the CM who served us our lunch at Beaches and Cream. These were all within the first few hours of being at the resort.  From then on, nothing happened that overcame that first impression.  

It was our personal experience and I'm willing to accept it may have been an abberation and not the typical experience.  But I think we're going to try other resorts for a while before giving it another shot.  When the kiddies are a little bigger, they'll be able to enjoy the pool more, and it won't be such a hassle getting them over to the Boardwalk side if we want to eat or do something over there.

my daughter did LOVE the turtles in the water behind the Villas. And one of our son's first words is "Turtle" now.   He had a vocabulary explosion right before the trip started and it continued while we were there.  Hearing him yell "Turtle!" whenever we walked out to the car was hysterical!!


I don't know if anyone's up for trying another meet up sometime.  Whether it's before the summer ends or in the early fall.


----------



## mwmuntz

I'm watching the sun rise over the marsh at Hilton Head as I type this post.  This was our first visit here, and we loved it!  The marsh walk, dolphin adventure and Pirate Night were all highlights. We'll skip the BBQ next time though.

We check out today to go to WDW, and I can't believe I'm saying this, but I'm a little depressed.  We are going to miss HHI that much.  But.... Treehouses, here we come!


----------



## disney67

baseballmickey said:


> Thanks. Yes, the vacation was great and our stay at BCV was by no means bad.  the wife and I talked about it again tonight for a bit and I actually walked through the things that were negative and tried to see if perhaps my expectations were too high.
> 
> It came down to the fact that the very first CMs to interact with us were, shall we say, "less than magical".  This included the CM at the entrance when we pulled up, the CM at the registration desk, and then the CM who served us our lunch at Beaches and Cream. These were all within the first few hours of being at the resort.  From then on, nothing happened that overcame that first impression.
> 
> It was our personal experience and I'm willing to accept it may have been an abberation and not the typical experience.  But I think we're going to try other resorts for a while before giving it another shot.  When the kiddies are a little bigger, they'll be able to enjoy the pool more, and it won't be such a hassle getting them over to the Boardwalk side if we want to eat or do something over there.
> 
> my daughter did LOVE the turtles in the water behind the Villas. And one of our son's first words is "Turtle" now.   He had a vocabulary explosion right before the trip started and it continued while we were there.  Hearing him yell "Turtle!" whenever we walked out to the car was hysterical!!
> 
> 
> I don't know if anyone's up for trying another meet up sometime.  Whether it's before the summer ends or in the early fall.


I know what you mean i always expect when we first arrive that i hear the words WELCOME Home with a big smile and if i do not get that or there is like what happend to you well understanable of how you felt . good look next time resort hopping



mwmuntz said:


> I'm watching the sun rise over the marsh at Hilton Head as I type this post.  This was our first visit here, and we loved it!  The marsh walk, dolphin adventure and Pirate Night were all highlights. We'll skip the BBQ next time though.
> 
> We check out today to go to WDW, and I can't believe I'm saying this, but I'm a little depressed.  We are going to miss HHI that much.  But.... Treehouses, here we come!


I have to get to HHI one day ? glad you had a nice first part of the trip and enjoy WDW


----------



## disney67

I want to see if anyone is up for a meet i can figure a place to eat but the hardest part is figuring when ? so what and when is good for all  SAT or SUN and what weeks or days in Sept or October is good for Everyone . I will keep in track and then i will try to book a place somewhere in the middle that fits for all ? 
September
15 sat-
16 sun-
22-
23-
29-
30-
October
6 sat-
7 sun-
13-
14-
20-
21-
27-
28-


----------



## HowieHowie

disney67 said:


> I want to see if anyone is up for a meet i can figure a place to eat but the hardest part is figuring when ? so what and when is good for all  SAT or SUN and what weeks or days in Sept or October is good for Everyone . I will keep in track and then i will try to book a place somewhere in the middle that fits for all ?
> September
> 15 sat-
> 16 sun-
> 22-
> 23-
> 29-
> 30-
> October
> 6 sat-
> 7 sun-
> 13-
> 14-
> 20-
> 21-
> 27-
> 28-



Jeff,

Another meet would be great.  We can't make it Sept. 15,16 and Oct 20, 21.


----------



## baseballmickey

disney67 said:


> I want to see if anyone is up for a meet i can figure a place to eat but the hardest part is figuring when ? so what and when is good for all  SAT or SUN and what weeks or days in Sept or October is good for Everyone . I will keep in track and then i will try to book a place somewhere in the middle that fits for all ?



September
15 sat- 
16 sun- 
22- 
23-  
29- 
30- 
October
6 sat- 
7 sun- 
13- 
14- 
20- 
21-  
27-  
28- 

Just basing that off my work schedule, mostly.  I usually catch a train in the early afternoon to head in to work.  So if it were a morning thing, like a pancake breakfast or something, that could change things!! The four thumbs up days are the ones where I am not working at all!  Geez. That's not alot!


----------



## DeeCee735

Can't do September 15th or 16th, or October 8th or 9th. Other than that, I'm totally in!

Hope to finally meet everyone.


----------



## disney67

I want to see if anyone is up for a meet i can figure a place to eat but the hardest part is figuring when ? so what and when is good for all SAT or SUN and what weeks or days in Sept or October is good for Everyone . I will keep in track and then i will try to book a place somewhere in the middle that fits for all ? 
September
15 sat-
16 sun-
22-
23-baseball mickey/ howie howie/ DeeCee735/ dismey67
29-
30-
October
6 sat-baseball mickey / howie howie 
7 sun-
13-
14-baseball mickey/ howie howie / disney67/ DeeCee735
20-
21-
27-
28- baseball mickey/ howie howie / DeeCee735 
what i did so far is basically take the avilibility of everyone so far and matched it up I will give it a few weeks to see how many more magical families want to join in on the fun


----------



## HowieHowie

MrsG said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your job, Jeff.  Hoping you find something you want soon.
> 
> We just got back from 11 days at Aulani.  Wow, Disney went over the top at this resort.  It is simply magnificent.  We sent DS & DDIL there for their honeymoon and when they came home, we went to celebrate our 35th Anniversary.  Hawaii is beautiful and Aulani is awesome= fabulous trip.
> 
> Next one on tap is trying to book dining ressies for our Feb. trip with DD, DSIL, and DGD's, the girls' first trip.  Need to be online Tues. at 6am for ressies at CRT and call at 7am for the Bibbity Bobbity Boutique.  Then it's F&W for Veteran's weekend and the Med next summer.  Hope everyone is enjoying what's left of summer!
> 
> Maryann



Glad to hear that you had a great time at Aulani.  I looks like a beautiful resort.  I was in Hawaii about 22 years and now with a DVC there maybe I will have a better chance to get back there one year.


----------



## HowieHowie

baseballmickey said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Welcome to the new members!! I see there are some people enjoying WDW as we speak!  I am envious... and we just got back!!
> 
> Just wanted to say we stayed at BLT for a few nights and LOVED it!!  We also stayed at BCV and were disappointed.  I thought perhaps that it was because we were blown away by BLT, then were totally pampered on the Dream, and that made the BCV stay pale in comparison... but on the way home, we stopped off at HHI just to look around, and the people there were just so friendly and accomodating to us.  We are now talking about a trip there next year.
> 
> So... BCV just didn't do it for us.  Was expecting more and it failed to deliver.  It wasn't horrible.  But it wasn't as good as the 3 other experiences we had on this trip.  So, we probably wouldn't go out of our way to stay there again.



Sorry to hear you didn't like BCV.  We stayed there a number of times and we love it there.  We are at BLT now and you just can't beat the view and location.  However, my DH still loves OKW and BCV much better, he says they feel more like home.  I'm glad you loved the Dream.  We were on the cruise last year....she is a beautiful ship.


----------



## Anna114

Has anyone taken the opportunity, as DVC members, to got to the bar at the top of BLT? We are staying at VWL at the end of the month and would really like to see how great it is up there.


----------



## DisneyBelle99

Yes, our home resort is BLT, and we went up there twice during our BLT stay. We watched the Halloween party fireworks there, and also enjoyed the flatbread and adult beverages. It was fairly empty, so we felt like we were in on a great secret being there. Lots of mixed reviews since we were there, but ours couldn't have been better.


----------



## disney67

Hi Guys , 
just wanted to re-up this if anyone wants to join us for a meet for lunch on a sat or sunday either sept or oct please post becuse in 2 more weeks im going to pick a place for our meet ? anyone is more then welcome to join in 

                                 Jeff


----------



## DeeCee735

I'm up for a meet. However I'm unavailable on Sept 15 & 16 and 
October 6 & 7. I'll keep my eyes open for any info you may be posting.

Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## DisneyBelle99

We have a commitment to most 1 PM Masses on Sundays.

Saturdays are better for us, or any time after 2 on Sundays. 
So far Sunday September 16 and October 28 are not good at all. 

Thanks for coordinating this. Deb and Jed O'Brien


----------



## disney67

I want to see if anyone is up for a meet i can figure a place to eat but the hardest part is figuring when ? so what and when is good for all SAT or SUN and what weeks or days in Sept or October is good for Everyone . I will keep in track and then i will try to book a place somewhere in the middle that fits for all ? 
September
15 sat-
16 sun-
22-
23-baseball mickey/ howie howie/ DeeCee735/ dismey67/DisneyBelle/ 
29-
30-
October
6 sat-baseball mickey / howie howie 
7 sun-
13-
14-baseball mickey/ howie howie / disney67/ DeeCee735/ DisneyBelle99/
20-
21-
27-
28- baseball mickey/ howie howie / DeeCee735 / disney67/
what i did so far is basically take the avilibility of everyone so far and matched it up I will give it a few weeks to see how many more magical families want to join in on the fun


----------



## disney67

DeeCee735 said:


> I'm up for a meet. However I'm unavailable on Sept 15 & 16 and
> October 6 & 7. I'll keep my eyes open for any info you may be posting.
> 
> Thanks for your efforts.





DisneyBelle99 said:


> We have a commitment to most 1 PM Masses on Sundays.
> 
> Saturdays are better for us, or any time after 2 on Sundays.
> So far Sunday September 16 and October 28 are not good at all.
> 
> Thanks for coordinating this. Deb and Jed O'Brien


I got both of you on the big board it looks like as of now it will be sept 23 , oct 14th i just want to give it a week just to see if anyone else want to join in 
                           Jeff


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

disney67 said:


> I got both of you on the big board it looks like as of now it will be sept 23 , oct 14th i just want to give it a week just to see if anyone else want to join in
> Jeff



Sep 23 is good for us.


----------



## glvsav37

Brand new owners from Selden, Suffolk County. 

Me (dad), wifie, and 6yr old daughter and 2yr old son

I'm a former wdw college program cast member--Pecos Bills--and was the art director for the Birnbaum's Disney Guides for a few years.  

Wifie is an elementary school teacher, so most of our trips will be in the summer.  

OKW will be our home resort, but with the kids ages, we shoot for Bay Lake for now.  

Looking forward to using the heck out of our membership.


----------



## carlbarry

glvsav37 said:


> Brand new owners from Selden, Suffolk County.
> 
> Me (dad), wifie, and 6yr old daughter and 2yr old son
> 
> I'm a former wdw college program cast member--Pecos Bills--and was the art director for the Birnbaum's Disney Guides for a few years.
> 
> Wifie is an elementary school teacher, so most of our trips will be in the summer.
> 
> OKW will be our home resort, but with the kids ages, we shoot for Bay Lake for now.
> 
> Looking forward to using the heck out of our membership.



WELCOME HOME!  I'm and OKW owner, too.  Stayed there last December for the first time, and it was great.


----------



## disney67

DIS Veteran


Join Date: Sep 2009
Posts: 1,171 

 I want to see if anyone is up for a meet i can figure a place to eat but the hardest part is figuring when ? so what and when is good for all SAT or SUN and what weeks or days in Sept or October is good for Everyone . I will keep in track and then i will try to book a place somewhere in the middle that fits for all ? 
September
15 sat-
16 sun-
22-
23-baseball mickey/ howie howie/ DeeCee735/ dismey67/DisneyBelle/ pinnochiosdad/ 
29-
30-
October
6 sat-baseball mickey / howie howie 
7 sun-
13-
14-baseball mickey/ howie howie / disney67/ DeeCee735/ DisneyBelle99/
20-
21-
27-
28- baseball mickey/ howie howie / DeeCee735 / disney67/
what i did so far is basically take the avilibility of everyone so far and matched it up I will give it a few weeks to see how many more magical families want to join in on the fun  


So the way it looks like right now it is going to be September 23


----------



## disney67

Ok hard part out of way the Date is going to ne September 23 
now let's vote on a place and time 

Here are a few good place to get together and have a good meal and be able to talk a bit 
1. Panara Bread I got to look for some where in between nassau and suffolk 
2. Fridays - Massapequa
3 . Millers ale house- East meadow 
Out of the 3 millers is great food and a fun atmosphere , very resonable prices to . 

so what do you guys think ? please give me feedback so i can call and reserve tables if possible and i need a head count please ?
And anyone one who has not replied are more then welcome to join us it wiil be a fun day


----------



## tupperware509

Hi we are long time members, just took our 1st cruise on the Magic Aug 17~ may have meet some of you there.  We would love to meet up with others, we are from West Hempstead.


----------



## lnevo

We should be able to do the 23rd. I second Millers...great place, great food!


----------



## disney67

tupperware509 said:


> Hi we are long time members, just took our 1st cruise on the Magic Aug 17~ may have meet some of you there.  We would love to meet up with others, we are from West Hempstead.


Hi Kim and welcome to our happy place , you must of had a magical cruise for your first time we did the same thing a year ago . Im from lynbrook i use to work in the dairy barn in west hempstead ? if you have drivin thru ? 
your more then welcome to join us on September 23 we are just trying to figure where and time if it is good for you guys ? hope to see you there 
                                           jeff


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

disney67 said:


> Ok hard part out of way the Date is going to ne September 23
> now let's vote on a place and time
> 
> Here are a few good place to get together and have a good meal and be able to talk a bit
> 1. Panara Bread I got to look for some where in between nassau and suffolk
> 2. Fridays - Massapequa
> 3 . Millers ale house- East meadow
> Out of the 3 millers is great food and a fun atmosphere , very resonable prices to .
> 
> so what do you guys think ? please give me feedback so i can call and reserve tables if possible and i need a head count please ?
> And anyone one who has not replied are more then welcome to join us it wiil be a fun day



I vote FRIDAYS Massapequa. Right on the Nassau Suffolk border. Good job organizing DISNEY67


----------



## disney67

so far i got these votes in hope to have more votes in by weeks end ?
2 votes Millers 
1 vote fridays 
0 panara


----------



## DeeCee735

I'm there, in any place you decide. Looking forward to it!


----------



## disney67

I found the Panara in Massapequa here is the adress 
Massapequa, NY - Sunrise Highway #4072
 5274 Sunrise Highway
 Massapequa, NY 11762
 Phone: (516) 264-7060


----------



## disney67

so far i got these votes in hope to have more votes in by weeks end ?
2 votes Millers 
1 vote fridays 
0 panara 
1- anywhere we decide 
this is starting to look like it is going to turn out to be alot of fun


----------



## DisneyBelle99

Any place is okay with us. Time is our issue. If we meet too early, I will try to trade for an earlier Mass.


----------



## disney67

DisneyBelle99 said:


> Any place is okay with us. Time is our issue. If we meet too early, I will try to trade for an earlier Mass.


I was going to say around 1-2 pm for lunch how does this sound ?


----------



## disney67

so far i got these votes in hope to have more votes in by weeks end ?
2 votes Millers - disney67- Inevo
1 vote fridays -pinnocchiosdad
0 panara 
2- anywhere we decide - Dee Cee 735 - DisneyBelle 99
this is starting to look like it is going to turn out to be alot of fun
DEADLINE FOT VOTING is FRIDAY Sept 14 th !!!   
and if i can start getting a head count this will help me alot to tell the place how many people so they can be ready for us to have a magical lunch


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

Never knew about this page. DH and I live in the town of Islip. We bought a small contract of 160 at AKV in December of 2010. Since then we've visited in July '11, February '12 and we're going back for January '13, August '13 and October '13. Love DVC!!!!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards. Please excuse the typos.


----------



## disney67

PRmamiDEdos said:


> Never knew about this page. DH and I live in the town of Islip. We bought a small contract of 160 at AKV in December of 2010. Since then we've visited in July '11, February '12 and we're going back for January '13, August '13 and October '13. Love DVC!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards. Please excuse the typos.


Hi and welcome to our DVC happy at home  my name is Jeff and if you are not doing anything sat sept 23rd you can vote and join us for a meet im putting together for anyone that wants to join in ?


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

disney67 said:
			
		

> Hi and welcome to our DVC happy at home  my name is Jeff and if you are not doing anything sat sept 23rd you can vote and join us for a meet im putting together for anyone that wants to join in ?



Wish I could but Saturdays are crazy! I teach religion and then do endurance training for my DD's soccer team.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards. Please excuse the typos.


----------



## disney67

PRmamiDEdos said:


> Wish I could but Saturdays are crazy! I teach religion and then do endurance training for my DD's soccer team.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards. Please excuse the typos.


ok gottcha , keep an eye out maybe 3-6 month down the road i might do this again ?


----------



## DisneyBelle99

The 23rd is a Sunday


----------



## disney67

DisneyBelle99 said:


> The 23rd is a Sunday


i need to wake up i thought it was a saturday


----------



## HowieHowie

We will be there....Miller's sounds good to us!


----------



## Queenie122

Hi everyone! My fiance and I just bought (just as in, still signing the papers!!) our very first DVC!! Proud owners of OKW. We went for the "more points for the money" option but when we drove around the resort we absolutely fell in love with it! We had been having such a hard time choosing a home resort we'd been thinking it over for two years! We had never given OKW a chance and our guide really hit the nail on the head for what we wanted in the end. We're so happy! 

I'm also really happy to see a LI thread here! So hi!


----------



## carlbarry

Queenie122 said:


> Hi everyone! My fiance and I just bought (just as in, still signing the papers!!) our very first DVC!! Proud owners of OKW. We went for the "more points for the money" option but when we drove around the resort we absolutely fell in love with it! We had been having such a hard time choosing a home resort we'd been thinking it over for two years! We had never given OKW a chance and our guide really hit the nail on the head for what we wanted in the end. We're so happy!
> 
> I'm also really happy to see a LI thread here! So hi!



Welcome home!  I also own at OKW, purchased resale.  Stayed there for the first time last year, and loved it.


----------



## disney67

so far i got these votes in hope to have more votes in by weeks end ?
3 votes Millers - disney67- Inevo- howie howie 
1 vote fridays -pinnocchiosdad
0 panara 
2- anywhere we decide - Dee Cee 735 - DisneyBelle 99
this is starting to look like it is going to turn out to be alot of fun
DEADLINE FOT VOTING is FRIDAY Sept 14 th !!! 
and if i can start getting a head count this will help me alot to tell the place how many people so they can be ready for us to have a magical lunch


----------



## disney67

HowieHowie said:


> We will be there....Miller's sounds good to us!


Hi guys got your vote on big board thanks 



Queenie122 said:


> Hi everyone! My fiance and I just bought (just as in, still signing the papers!!) our very first DVC!! Proud owners of OKW. We went for the "more points for the money" option but when we drove around the resort we absolutely fell in love with it! We had been having such a hard time choosing a home resort we'd been thinking it over for two years! We had never given OKW a chance and our guide really hit the nail on the head for what we wanted in the end. We're so happy!
> 
> I'm also really happy to see a LI thread here! So hi!


Hi and Welcome home my name is jeff im also putting together a meet if you guys want to join in it will be alot of fun the date is sunday sept 23rd ? we are voting on where we are having it if you can join us read the above post and hope to say hi there 



carlbarry said:


> Welcome home!  I also own at OKW, purchased resale.  Stayed there for the first time last year, and loved it.


Hi guys when are you going to disney by your countdown we might be there at the same time as you ? im going 11-28 to 12-4 with MVMCP on the 29th ?


----------



## carlbarry

disney67 said:


> Hi guys when are you going to disney by your countdown we might be there at the same time as you ? im going 11-28 to 12-4 with MVMCP on the 29th ?



I'm going Nov. 27- Dec. 7.  First 3 nights I hope to be at Bonnet Creek (haven't booked yet--waiting for a discount LOL), and next 7 nights at Jambo House.


----------



## Queenie122

carlbarry said:


> Welcome home!  I also own at OKW, purchased resale.  Stayed there for the first time last year, and loved it.



Thank you! We can't wait to stay there! Though we are taking a very big trip next year and we are trying to decide if OKW is right for us for that trip... we are actually getting married at Disney... squee!!  ... and we'll be taking my fiance's kids to Disney World for their very first time and we're wondering if another DVC, maybe AK? might be a little more magical for that trip for them. There are a lot of considerations and we're getting overwhelmed with it all! 

Most of our vacations OKW will suit us perfectly fine though and I'm sure after the wedding trip we'll NEED a vacay to OKW! We may try to ship the kids back with family and stay just the two of us for a little bit and switch over to OKW to relax. I wish  



disney67 said:


> Hi and Welcome home my name is jeff im also putting together a meet if you guys want to join in it will be alot of fun the date is sunday sept 23rd ? we are voting on where we are having it if you can join us read the above post and hope to say hi there



That sounds good, though we have something planned for that day. What time is the meet up? I'll have my guy if we can manage to do both, we'd like to meet some local Disney nuts, er, fans  

Does anyone ever update the first page?


----------



## carlbarry

Queenie122 said:


> Thank you! We can't wait to stay there! Though we are taking a very big trip next year and we are trying to decide if OKW is right for us for that trip... we are actually getting married at Disney... squee!!  ... and we'll be taking my fiance's kids to Disney World for their very first time and we're wondering if another DVC, maybe AK? might be a little more magical for that trip for them. There are a lot of considerations and we're getting overwhelmed with it all!
> 
> Most of our vacations OKW will suit us perfectly fine though and I'm sure after the wedding trip we'll NEED a vacay to OKW! We may try to ship the kids back with family and stay just the two of us for a little bit and switch over to OKW to relax. I wish
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> If you're bringing children who are animal lovers, or you are animal lovers, I urge you to stay at AKL.  It is unique, in the dictionary definition of that word.  OKW is a beautiful, peaceful resort, with a lovely ferry ride to Downtown Disney.  But AKL is an incredible experience.  I prefer Jambo House, one reason being when you walk in the lobby is just so huge and impressive.


----------



## disney67

Queenie122 said:


> Thank you! We can't wait to stay there! Though we are taking a very big trip next year and we are trying to decide if OKW is right for us for that trip... we are actually getting married at Disney... squee!!  ... and we'll be taking my fiance's kids to Disney World for their very first time and we're wondering if another DVC, maybe AK? might be a little more magical for that trip for them. There are a lot of considerations and we're getting overwhelmed with it all!
> 
> Most of our vacations OKW will suit us perfectly fine though and I'm sure after the wedding trip we'll NEED a vacay to OKW! We may try to ship the kids back with family and stay just the two of us for a little bit and switch over to OKW to relax. I wish
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds good, though we have something planned for that day. What time is the meet up? I'll have my guy if we can manage to do both, we'd like to meet some local Disney nuts, er, fans
> 
> Does anyone ever update the first page?


friday is my deadline to pick a place im thinking around 1 or 2 pm for lunch usually later  is hard for alot of people because at 1 or 2 puts it about 3-or 4 for us to finish up?


----------



## disney67

carlbarry said:


> I'm going Nov. 27- Dec. 7.  First 3 nights I hope to be at Bonnet Creek (haven't booked yet--waiting for a discount LOL), and next 7 nights at Jambo House.


 that is really cool we will be there at the same time , would you like to catch up and say Hi one day if we can work something out ?


----------



## carlbarry

disney67 said:


> that is really cool we will be there at the same time , would you like to catch up and say Hi one day if we can work something out ?



Great!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Queenie122 said:


> Hi everyone! My fiance and I just bought (just as in, still signing the papers!!) our very first DVC!! Proud owners of OKW. We went for the "more points for the money" option but when we drove around the resort we absolutely fell in love with it! We had been having such a hard time choosing a home resort we'd been thinking it over for two years! We had never given OKW a chance and our guide really hit the nail on the head for what we wanted in the end. We're so happy!
> 
> I'm also really happy to see a LI thread here! So hi!



Be sure to check if your purchase has the expiration extention.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Hello LIDVC'ers

I am the OP and I feel like a proud Papa when i see how this thread has grown. As many of you have hopefuly seen there is a meet and greet planned for Sep 23rd. Come on down and say hello to your LI/DVC neighbors.

Here is a little FYI. Like me, I am sure many of you fly Southwest out of Islip. I dread paying the parking fee to get my car out of the lot at the end of a trip. I believe the current rate is $14. I just learned that the Marriot down the road offers import parking for half price, and they have a free pickup and drop off shuttle. I will definitely be trying it on my Feb trip. Check it out.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

The kids r back in school and the Holidays are around the corner. Walmart had the trees on the shelves last night. Sickening. I am sure many of you have winter trips in the works. Lets see who will be vacationing together. Ill kick it off.

BLT 2/24-3/1 2013


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

pinnocchiosdad said:


> The kids r back in school and the Holidays are around the corner. Walmart had the trees on the shelves last night. Sickening. I am sure many of you have winter trips in the works. Lets see who will be vacationing together. Ill kick it off.
> 
> BLT 2/24-3/1 2013



SSR - 1/11-1/15 MARATHON WEEKEND!


----------



## disney67

Hi guys my dead line for the meet is today and here was the voting totals 
3 votes Millers - disney67- Inevo- howie howie 
1 vote fridays -pinnocchiosdad
0 panara 
2- anywhere we decide - Dee Cee 735 - DisneyBelle 99

Basically since there was a 3-1 vote with 2 other people that did not mind where we go then i will have to say Miller's Ale House in East Meadow is the winner i will post a link with info on how to get there and i figured 130pm would be a good time if anyone has any problems with it please post ? and if anyone wants my cell number just pm me ? and last thing i need a HEAD COUNT to tell them how many people to expect ? so please post how many people in your family Please ? Thank You all this is going to be alot of fun cannot wait to say hi to all and see you guys in a week ?? 
                                  Jeff


----------



## disney67

http://www.millersalehouse.com/location/levittown-ale-house

here is the link for Millers Ale house it is in Levittown NY cannot wait to see evryone next week


----------



## disney67

carlbarry said:


> Great!


 as far as i know right now im doing 
11/28 arival day ?? 
11/29- MK and MVMCP
11/30 - AK 
this is what i have deffinate  if you want to try and catch up to say hi one of these days ?


----------



## lnevo

disney67 said:


> Hi guys my dead line for the meet is today and here was the voting totals
> 3 votes Millers - disney67- Inevo- howie howie
> 1 vote fridays -pinnocchiosdad
> 0 panara
> 2- anywhere we decide - Dee Cee 735 - DisneyBelle 99
> 
> Basically since there was a 3-1 vote with 2 other people that did not mind where we go then i will have to say Miller's Ale House in East Meadow is the winner i will post a link with info on how to get there and i figured 130pm would be a good time if anyone has any problems with it please post ? and if anyone wants my cell number just pm me ? and last thing i need a HEAD COUNT to tell them how many people to expect ? so please post how many people in your family Please ? Thank You all this is going to be alot of fun cannot wait to say hi to all and see you guys in a week ??
> Jeff



We are 3! See you then.


----------



## disney67

lnevo said:


> We are 3! See you then.


thank you 
total is 7 with my 4 see you next week


----------



## DisneyBelle99

Just two of us. Will ask someone to swap Masses with me. Otherwise, we will be too late.


----------



## disney67

DisneyBelle99 said:


> Just two of us. Will ask someone to swap Masses with me. Otherwise, we will be too late.


that is awesome cannot wait to say HI 


Total up to 9 now


----------



## disney67

Howie Howie just replied to me they are going to be either 2 or 4 
so our total for sunday is now 11 or 13 

hope if anyone else wants to join in on the fun at Millers Ale House in Levvittown NY at 130pm are more then welcome i will put everything under 
Long Island DVC ( Jeff)


----------



## DeeCee735

Hi there. It's Dee.  Right now it's just me. My husband or daughter may join me. So possibly 2. Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Queenie122

How long do you think everyone will be there at Miller's?

We have a prior commitment but we would LOVE to get to meet everyone! So we're not sure we can make it by 1:30, especially since we're coming from North Babylon. You do think you'll be there for a couple of hours?


----------



## fmer55

pinnocchiosdad said:


> The kids r back in school and the Holidays are around the corner. Walmart had the trees on the shelves last night. Sickening. I am sure many of you have winter trips in the works. Lets see who will be vacationing together. Ill kick it off.
> 
> BLT 2/24-3/1 2013



First trip home as members 
Oct25-26
Just me and DD6 Nov16-19
Feb 6-10
March 25-28


----------



## disney67

DeeCee735 said:


> Hi there. It's Dee.  Right now it's just me. My husband or daughter may join me. So possibly 2. Looking forward to meeting you.


ok so we are now are 14 -16  with you guys 



Queenie122 said:


> How long do you think everyone will be there at Miller's?
> 
> We have a prior commitment but we would LOVE to get to meet everyone! So we're not sure we can make it by 1:30, especially since we're coming from North Babylon. You do think you'll be there for a couple of hours?


i say 130pm but as it has been in the past with any meet it usually takes a half hour or more by the time we get seated then it is usually about 2 hours or more easy i will pm you my cell number and if you want to call me and ask how we are doing before you leave you can ?


----------



## Queenie122

disney67 said:


> i say 130pm but as it has been in the past with any meet it usually takes a half hour or more by the time we get seated then it is usually about 2 hours or more easy i will pm you my cell number and if you want to call me and ask how we are doing before you leave you can ?



That sounds great. We really want to make it! There are two of us so if you can save us some room we should be able to make it there at some point before you guys leave! Hopefully we can be there by 2-2:30 but I will give a call to make sure in case we are running late. Exited


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

*GREAT JOB PLANNING THIS EVENT DIS67.  HERE IS THE 411 ALL. I HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT.



LIDVC'ers meet and greet
SUNDAY 9/23
1:30PM
MILLERS ALE HOUSE
LEVITOWN LONG ISLAND

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...d+Turnpike+Levittown+NY+11757&ie=UTF8&z=11/I]*


----------



## disney67

Queenie122 said:


> That sounds great. We really want to make it! There are two of us so if you can save us some room we should be able to make it there at some point before you guys leave! Hopefully we can be there by 2-2:30 but I will give a call to make sure in case we are running late. Exited


got you and cannot wait to say hi sunday now we are around 20 people


----------



## disney67

I called Miller's up they do not take RSVP but she said for me to call 1/2 hour before we arrive so they can set up for us 

And all i say is wear your best Disney shirts (DVC) and for anyone that has been to disne recently and wants to show off pictures or a scrapbook feel free to bring anything you want I so cannot wait for Sunday this is going to be awesome


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> *GREAT JOB PLANNING THIS EVENT DIS67.  HERE IS THE 411 ALL. I HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT.
> 
> 
> 
> LIDVC'ers meet and greet
> SUNDAY 9/23
> 1:30PM
> MILLERS ALE HOUSE
> LEVITOWN LONG ISLAND
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...d+Turnpike+Levittown+NY+11757&ie=UTF8&z=11/I]*


 just to give land marks it is exactly right across from TRI County flea Market


----------



## Queenie122

Is anyone bringing kids?


----------



## poohs4

Maryanne & Stu from Franklin Square, since 2009 Grand Californian is "home"
last trip 8/12 to DL -- next to WDW 11/12 Love It!!!


----------



## disney67

Queenie122 said:


> Is anyone bringing kids?


I always bring my kids there ages are molly is 10 and philip is 6 
kids are always welcome to come and join in on the fun also


----------



## disney67

poohs4 said:


> Maryanne & Stu from Franklin Square, since 2009 Grand Californian is "home"
> last trip 8/12 to DL -- next to WDW 11/12 Love It!!!


Welcome Maryanne and Stu  to our home away from home 

and if you guys are free on Sunday Im putting together a meet  with anyone that wants to join us at Miller's Ale House in Levittown NY  at 130pm


----------



## Queenie122

disney67 said:


> I always bring my kids there ages are molly is 10 and philip is 6
> kids are always welcome to come and join in on the fun also



Great! We're going to bring our daughter too, Bella, she's 8 years old. So there will be three of us, Jon, Lisa and Bella. 

We're very excited to see everyone today! Hopefully we'll get there by 2-2:30 at the latest!!! Sorry for being late but at least we will make it


----------



## disney67

Queenie122 said:


> Great! We're going to bring our daughter too, Bella, she's 8 years old. So there will be three of us, Jon, Lisa and Bella.
> 
> We're very excited to see everyone today! Hopefully we'll get there by 2-2:30 at the latest!!! Sorry for being late but at least we will make it


first nothing to be sorry about all that counts is we can say hi if i did not i will pm you my cell number if anything makes you later or you cannot make it ?


----------



## disney67

Hi all cannot wait to see everyone at Miller's ale House at 130-2pm since they do not take adrs i will be there about 115 i will try to get a few ballons so it would be easier to see plus i will tell the girls that seat us that if people ask for DVC or Jeff they will know where to seat you  
Cannot wait to say hi to all a little bit later


----------



## Idreamodisney247

disney67 said:


> Hi all cannot wait to see everyone at Miller's ale House at 130-2pm since they do not take adrs i will be there about 115 i will try to get a few ballons so it would be easier to see plus i will tell the girls that seat us that if people ask for DVC or Jeff they will know where to seat you
> Cannot wait to say hi to all a little bit later



I wanted so very much to attend. Unfortunately, I had so much work I needed to get done by tomorrow morning.  I hope there will be another meet soon that I can attend. I can' t wait to read how wonderful it was.


----------



## disney67

Hi Guys , I have to Thank everyone that showed up today for the Meet it was really nice to meet and say hi for the first time and to meet your families we had a great turn out  
with that being said i will say im sorry about picking a loud place and next time i will pick a more quiter place
which i will start to plan for my Holiday ornement exchange meet by weeks and . And i will post my pictures as soon as wife downloads then to my photobucket . till then have a nice week 
                               Jeff


----------



## DisneyBelle99

Hello Jeff, Thanks for putting the Long Island DVC meet together. Great to meet everyone. Looking forward to seeing the pics.
Deb and Jed


----------



## disney67

DisneyBelle99 said:


> Hello Jeff, Thanks for putting the Long Island DVC meet together. Great to meet everyone. Looking forward to seeing the pics.
> Deb and Jed


ask and you shall receive


----------



## disney67




----------



## disney67




----------



## disney67




----------



## disney67




----------



## disney67




----------



## disney67




----------



## disney67




----------



## disney67




----------



## disney67

I only took a few pictures , i usually take more but i had a great time it slipped my mind so i hope every will enjot the few i took


----------



## HowieHowie

Jeff, thanks for putting this meet together.  Had a nice time today and it was great to meet and get to know everyone.  Hope to see everyone soon.


----------



## Dnevo

Thanks so much for putting the meet together ! It was a great afternoon! I love seeing the kids play together ;-) love all the pics !


----------



## DeeCee735

Hi there everyone! Just want to say THANK YOU! for putting the meet together on Sunday. It was my great pleasure to meet all of you and share our fondness (some might say obsession ) for all things Disney and DVC!

You guys did a great job! Happy planning for upcoming trips!


----------



## disney67

to everyone you are very welcome  it was alot of fun to meet everyone as well .


----------



## Queenie122

disney67 said:


> to everyone you are very welcome  it was alot of fun to meet everyone as well .



Thank you so much for organizing! Bella is BEGGING me for a playdate with Molly!! We all had a great time meeting fellow Disney fans. It's not always easy coordinating a big group (I know, it's usually me doing it!) so I commend you! Plus we got a lot of great advice for our big trip next year. Thanks everyone!!! 

What is this about an ornament exchange? Is that here or someplace else? It would be fun to have a holiday meet / party!


----------



## disney67

Queenie122 said:


> Thank you so much for organizing! Bella is BEGGING me for a playdate with Molly!! We all had a great time meeting fellow Disney fans. It's not always easy coordinating a big group (I know, it's usually me doing it!) so I commend you! Plus we got a lot of great advice for our big trip next year. Thanks everyone!!!
> 
> What is this about an ornament exchange? Is that here or someplace else? It would be fun to have a holiday meet / party!


 I have no problem if we can get the kids together again ? I will pm you . 

I usually try to put a holiday meet together with the twist of having a Ornament or present  exchange with it with a max of 5.00 on an ornament or present  that someone would spend on it so it would not break anyone .

I just have to check dates and i will start another post for this .


----------



## disney67

Hi Guys 
Im back after we had another great meet last Sunday I gured I get right back into starting another one up ? This is the fun one one i always love to do Is a Holiday Ornament or Present (secret santa- Mickey) It is one present or ornament per family with a $5.00 maximum to spend on it . if a person spends more it is up to them but Im putting a $5.00 Maximum on it .

Now on to the Dates since the first week of Dec would be out im in WDW here are three weekends too choose from ?
Dec 15th or 16th 
    Jan 5th or 6th
    Jan 12th or 13th
 
PLease start to tell me what is good for you and your family even if it is all 3 weeks and how many Adults and Kids will be attending the meet so it makes me to plan this alot better this time around 
      Thanks to everyone that have made the first 2 Long Island Meets Amazing and also alot of fun . and Thank You to Pinnachios dad for starting this thread


----------



## Queenie122

So fun! We can make December 15th or 16th or January 12th or 13th and there are three of us, two adults and one child. We definitely want to do a holiday meet up we had a lot of fun on Sunday


----------



## disney67

Queenie122 said:


> So fun! We can make December 15th or 16th or January 12th or 13th and there are three of us, two adults and one child. We definitely want to do a holiday meet up we had a lot of fun on Sunday


gottcha


----------



## DeeCee735

I like the Dec dates. It will be me and Lowell if a Sunday, just me if a Saturday.  Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## disney67

DeeCee735 said:


> I like the Dec dates. It will be me and Lowell if a Sunday, just me if a Saturday.  Thanks for putting this together!



gottcha


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

Hi everyone .... New dvc owner here .... We just bought BWV in August and we live in Westbury NY


----------



## carlbarry

donald & daisy duck said:


> hi everyone .... New dvc owner here .... We just bought bwv in august and we live in westbury ny



welcome home!


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

Thanks .... We have spent years trying to decide whether to buy dvc or not and being able to purchase less than 150 points finally convinced me it was right for us


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

Of course now I want to add on lol even though ee just bought in August lol


----------



## disney67

Donald & Daisy Duck said:


> Hi everyone .... New dvc owner here .... We just bought BWV in August and we live in Westbury NY


 Welcome Home we also own BWV since 1999 and love it . and welcome to our home away from home


----------



## disney67

Donald & Daisy Duck said:


> Thanks .... We have spent years trying to decide whether to buy dvc or not and being able to purchase less than 150 points finally convinced me it was right for us





Donald & Daisy Duck said:


> Of course now I want to add on lol even though ee just bought in August lol


this is what i said after my first stay at BWV when it was 65.00 a point bad me said No so im kicking myself lol


----------



## nala1128

Hey all! New VWL owners from East Meadow here. Just wanted to pop in and say hi!! Add us to the list of LI DVC'ers


----------



## carlbarry

nala1128 said:


> hey all! New vwl owners from east meadow here. Just wanted to pop in and say hi!! Add us to the list of li dvc'ers



welcome home!


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

Hello there and welcome home...as they all say.  We just bought in August at BWV!!


----------



## nala1128

carlbarry said:


> welcome home!



Thanks!!


----------



## nala1128

carlbarry said:


> welcome home!





Donald & Daisy Duck said:


> Hello there and welcome home...as they all say.  We just bought in August at BWV!!



Thanks and Welcome Home to you too! We have been going to Disney every year for a while now and finally took the DVC plunge.. finally got set up on the member website today!


----------



## HowieHowie

nala1128 said:


> Hey all! New VWL owners from East Meadow here. Just wanted to pop in and say hi!! Add us to the list of LI DVC'ers



Hi and welcome.  We are from East Meadow too.


----------



## nala1128

HowieHowie said:
			
		

> Hi and welcome.  We are from East Meadow too.



Thanks for the welcome neighbor!!!.. It's a small world! Lol... Which part of EM?? We are in the Barnum area


----------



## disney67

nala1128 said:


> Hey all! New VWL owners from East Meadow here. Just wanted to pop in and say hi!! Add us to the list of LI DVC'ers


HI and welcome to our home away from home


----------



## nala1128

disney67 said:
			
		

> HI and welcome to our home away from home



Thanks so much!!! Glad to be here


----------



## HowieHowie

nala1128 said:


> Thanks for the welcome neighbor!!!.. It's a small world! Lol... Which part of EM?? We are in the Barnum area



We are off Bellmore Ave the block of the church.  Do you have any kids, I have a senior in the HS and a 25 year old.


----------



## eisena

HowieHowie said:


> We are off Bellmore Ave the block of the church.  Do you have any kids, I have a senior in the HS and a 25 year old.



Hi we are from East Meadow also (Barnum area).  We have one daughter in Barnum Woods and the other in Woodland.


----------



## HowieHowie

eisena said:


> Hi we are from East Meadow also (Barnum area).  We have one daughter in Barnum Woods and the other in Woodland.



Hi and welcome.  Wow...3 of us from East Meadow!!  Hopefully we can all meet at the next get together.


----------



## nala1128

eisena said:
			
		

> Hi we are from East Meadow also (Barnum area).  We have one daughter in Barnum Woods and the other in Woodland.



I have 2... One graduated Barnum last year... Now they are both in Woodland...we probably know each other!!


----------



## nala1128

HowieHowie said:
			
		

> We are off Bellmore Ave the block of the church.  Do you have any kids, I have a senior in the HS and a 25 year old.



Yours are older than mine.. Mine are in middle school


----------



## HowieHowie

nala1128 said:


> Yours are older than mine.. Mine are in middle school



We probably passed each other in the neighborhood or somewhere in the stores!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

HowieHowie said:


> We probably passed each other in the neighborhood or somewhere in the stores!



Eat Meadow HS class of 1979 here. Damn I'm old. Lol


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Eat Meadow HS class of 1979 here. Damn I'm old. Lol


I guess you are too old for middle school ?


----------



## disney67

DVC Times Square Next Wednesday anyone get the E-mail or know what it is all about ? and is anyone else going to be able to go besides me ?
if I remember they said the charecters are going to be there , and they do not say this unless it is something big ? 

Besides i would love to see the real Charecters lay the smacdown on those fake ones because they are really horrible !!!!


----------



## DisneyBelle99

We are thinking about going, since I am usually off on Wednesdays.


----------



## disney67

DisneyBelle99 said:


> We are thinking about going, since I am usually off on Wednesdays.


I will have to wait till Tue when wife gets back from vagas for me to say deffinetly ? not happy i need this this disney shot in the vains 46 days till i go to WDW


----------



## FigmentLady

Anyone going to The NY ComicCon today?
I'll be wearing a Mickey hoodie, Mickey tee, and a WDW 2012 back pack. Say hi if you see me!


----------



## disney67

FigmentLady said:


> Anyone going to The NY ComicCon today?
> I'll be wearing a Mickey hoodie, Mickey tee, and a WDW 2012 back pack. Say hi if you see me!


i wish i was going because JDF is going to be there but mommy is on vacation and daddy has a princess and prince to take care of . hope you have fun and cannot wait to hear about it .


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

disney67 said:


> DVC Times Square Next Wednesday anyone get the E-mail or know what it is all about ? and is anyone else going to be able to go besides me ?
> if I remember they said the charecters are going to be there , and they do not say this unless it is something big ?
> 
> Besides i would love to see the real Charecters lay the smacdown on those fake ones because they are really horrible !!!!





Got the email, but I am working on Wednesday so can't go


----------



## eisena

nala1128 said:


> I have 2... One graduated Barnum last year... Now they are both in Woodland...we probably know each other!!



They must know each other, mine graduted from Barnum last school and is her firest year at Woodland.


----------



## Anna114

nala1128 said:


> Hey all! New VWL owners from East Meadow here. Just wanted to pop in and say hi!! Add us to the list of LI DVC'ers



YAY to the VWL. Love my home away from home!




FigmentLady said:


> Anyone going to The NY ComicCon today?
> I'll be wearing a Mickey hoodie, Mickey tee, and a WDW 2012 back pack. Say hi if you see me!



I was on the Ronkonkoma train Sunday morning OMG was it crowded, due to comic con and the Jets game. I saw some great costumes going to comic con.


----------



## nala1128

eisena said:


> They must know each other, mine graduted from Barnum last school and is her firest year at Woodland.




Most likely


----------



## disney67

this event if i had to rate it was just Ahhhh. 
i arrived and you see these huge ice sculptures 5 of them one is this big castle , cindy carriage a piano made out of ice and a few statues of mickey and walt is what they looked liked . GMA was doing little here and there interviews they brought out the charecters (goofy, pluto , cindy,Mireada(brave) , Minnie . NO Mickey ?? 
about 845 to 915 the charecters was greeting everyone around 930 they started to sing and when they were done they set up for a meet and greet in front of the castle and that was it No magical Announcement no confeti no magic  they gave out ears spearlingly i was lucky to get one and they gace out mickey rice crispy treats , Radio disney and 102.7 radio station was there .  The best thing for me about going was getting a kiss from Minnie .


----------



## nala1128

disney67 said:


> this event if i had to rate it was just Ahhhh.
> i arrived and you see these huge ice sculptures 5 of them one is this big castle , cindy carriage a piano made out of ice and a few statues of mickey and walt is what they looked liked . GMA was doing little here and there interviews they brought out the charecters (goofy, pluto , cindy,Mireada(brave) , Minnie . NO Mickey ??
> about 845 to 915 the charecters was greeting everyone around 930 they started to sing and when they were done they set up for a meet and greet in front of the castle and that was it No magical Announcement no confeti no magic  they gave out ears spearlingly i was lucky to get one and they gace out mickey rice crispy treats , Radio disney and 102.7 radio station was there .  The best thing for me about going was getting a kiss from Minnie .



I saw a few pictures and it looked like the ice sculptures were really cool (no pun intended)! Overall, it sounds like it was a bit disappointing. I guess I shouldn't feel too bad about not being able to hop on the LIRR and go


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

I saw pictures of the ice sculptures and they seemed really nice....sounds like it wasn't too big a celebration


----------



## disney67

nala1128 said:


> I saw a few pictures and it looked like the ice sculptures were really cool (no pun intended)! Overall, it sounds like it was a bit disappointing. I guess I shouldn't feel too bad about not being able to hop on the LIRR and go


nope not at all 



Donald & Daisy Duck said:


> I saw pictures of the ice sculptures and they seemed really nice....sounds like it wasn't too big a celebration


no it was not at all


----------



## carlbarry

I stopped by Roosevelt Field this morning.  Architects were just leaving Doorway, to draw up plans for the new store going there.
But I did have a nice talk with one of the guides.


----------



## disney67

carlbarry said:


> I stopped by Roosevelt Field this morning.  Architects were just leaving Doorway, to draw up plans for the new store going there.
> But I did have a nice talk with one of the guides.


wow when is the date for closing still end of Nov ?


----------



## carlbarry

Yes, end of November.  They apparently were still holding out hope, but the arrival of the architects finished that.


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

Wow we bought our dvc from Kelly at doorways in Roosevelt field....that's sad that they are leaving....wish they would auction off some of the Disney stuff there


----------



## hardingk

carlbarry said:


> I stopped by Roosevelt Field this morning.  Architects were just leaving Doorway, to draw up plans for the new store going there.
> But I did have a nice talk with one of the guides.



Wow....I read the one in Chicago just closed recently too. So sad, loved going there to visit and loved the holiday events.


----------



## nala1128

just wanted to pop in and say that I hope all the LI Disers are staying safe during this crazy weather.... sure wish we were at the MK right about now!!!


----------



## hardingk

hardingk said:


> Wow....I read the one in Chicago just closed recently too. So sad, loved going there to visit and loved the holiday events.



It's offical...The Doorway to Dreams store will be closing on November 30th


----------



## MrsG

nala1128 said:


> just wanted to pop in and say that I hope all the LI Disers are staying safe during this crazy weather.... sure wish we were at the MK right about now!!!



Yes, stay safe everyone!


----------



## thepops

I hope all my fellow DIS-ers in NY and LI stayed safe.


----------



## DisneyBelle99

Just got our power back this afternoon. So happy we only lost one tree, which fell onto the transformer, and blew out the power for our neighbors, making us widely popular. 3 nights without heat was enough for me. I packed some PJs today, and was planning to sleep at my DS and DDIL apt in Westchester, since I had to go to the Bronx office today to work. Figured I'd stay on that side of the bridge if I had to go there again tomorrow. Our very dear friend was one of the folks in Breezy Point who lost his house. He is fine, evacuated as a smart guy would. 

Hope you all are well. Deb and Jed in Franklin Square, home again with lights and heat!


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

We r safe here but have no electric yet or heat...no complaints though as we had
Very little damage to our house.  I stopped by the doorway to dreams store in Roosevelt field today to speak to Kelly and they are so sad that the store is closing


----------



## BlakeNJ

Not from LI or NY but NJ. Hoping to hear more DVC'ers are safe and sound. We lost power for 5 days. No other damage. I am in Essex County NJ. So sad for our NJ/NY beaches.


----------



## disney67

Hi guys we are safe never lost power but lost everything else cabl tv phone but we just got cable back today so i hope everyone is well , and wishing all pixies and well wishes .
and if anyone lives near or on the water like Long Beach or Island Park i hope you get thru this with pixie and magical thoughts


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

These gas lines look longer than space mountain lines Easter week!!!


----------



## lck33

Prayers and pixie dust to all of our fellow members!


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> These gas lines look longer than space mountain lines Easter week!!!


it is just like the price of a gallon gas too !! 
 may the force be with me tommorow when i go for gas


----------



## rentayenta

Just wanted to send good vibes to those effected by Sandy.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Sending prayers and hope for the best to come to all affected by Sandy.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

pinnocchiosdad said:


> These gas lines look longer than space mountain lines Easter week!!!



and you can bet someone will try to cut the line, but hey it won't be a big Brazilian group! 

Keep your spirits up everyone, recovery is slow but you'll get there! You're in our prayers!


----------



## appleorchard

Prayers and thoughts for all of you--stay safe in this storm; we're in NJ and the snow is so wet and heavy, it keeps thudding on the roof as it falls off the trees.


----------



## DisneyBelle99

Anyone else book the DVC Member cruise this morning?


----------



## disney67

DisneyBelle99 said:


> Anyone else book the DVC Member cruise this morning?


I did not book a member cruise but i booked may 2014 disney dream


----------



## Maryrn11168

I just found this thread.  My husband and I live in Williston Park, and have been members since 2002.  We own at BCV and SSR.   We did book the members cruise this morning!  Very Excited


----------



## DisneyBelle99

Hi Mary, Welcome! Does your name mean you are an RN? Me too, looking forward to meeting you on the cruise. We are Baby Boomers, no grand kids yet, and not good sailors. But the short cruise will be good for us.


----------



## DeeCee735

pinnocchiosdad said:


> These gas lines look longer than space mountain lines Easter week!!!



Hey Joe! Good to see you on the boards!  Hope you guys faired well through the storm. Thankfully we did okay. Some roof damage and our fence was destroyed, but miraculously we stayed up and running.

I'm hoping and praying our fellow LIers affected by the storm recover quickly. 5 of my co-workers lost their homes, and one of my good friends had flood then fire....everything gone 

Glad to see you are safe. Say hi to Diane for me, be well...


----------



## disney67

Hi Everyone 
I want to wish everyone a happy and healthy New Year and many trips to Disney in 2013


----------



## disney67

Maryrn11168 said:


> I just found this thread.  My husband and I live in Williston Park, and have been members since 2002.  We own at BCV and SSR.   We did book the members cruise this morning!  Very Excited


congradulations on booking the cruise and welcome to our local happy place


----------



## disney67

I just got a card from legoland discovery center that is opening in Yonkers in the spring 
http://www.legolanddiscoverycenter.com/westchester/
it looks really amazing too anyone that has kids like me


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

DeeCee735 said:


> Hey Joe! Good to see you on the boards!  Hope you guys faired well through the storm. Thankfully we did okay. Some roof damage and our fence was destroyed, but miraculously we stayed up and running.
> 
> I'm hoping and praying our fellow LIers affected by the storm recover quickly. 5 of my co-workers lost their homes, and one of my good friends had flood then fire....everything gone
> 
> Glad to see you are safe. Say hi to Diane for me, be well...



Thanks for the note Dee. Sorry I didn't say hello sooner. I got caught up in the storm, the Holidays, the flu etc. But its 2013 and all is good except the fridgid temps. Counting down to our Feb BLT trip. Stay warm.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Hello Long Islanders. Its a new year. I hope its a good one for all of you. I am almost ready to pack my bags for the Daytona 500 and 5 nights at BLT. We are looking forward to seeing the new Fantasyland. I have three golf reservations and I cant wait.

Just curious. Many school districts cancelled presidents week vacation due to the storm. Did anyone have to cancel their trip? 

Lets look forward to another meet and greet soon. Not during football season. (a little inside joke to those who attended the last).

Lets talk it up out there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Hello Long Islanders. Its a new year. I hope its a good one for all of you. I am almost ready to pack my bags for the Daytona 500 and 5 nights at BLT. We are looking forward to seeing the new Fantasyland. I have three golf reservations and I cant wait.
> 
> Just curious. Many school districts cancelled presidents week vacation due to the storm. Did anyone have to cancel their trip?
> 
> Lets look forward to another meet and greet soon. Not during football season. (a little inside joke to those who attended the last).
> 
> Lets talk it up out there!!!!!!!!!


Hey Joe nic to hear from you and hope you have a magical trip all around floriada 
lets not talk about our school district !!! 
And why not during Football season again ??


----------



## DeeCee735

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Hello Long Islanders. Its a new year. I hope its a good one for all of you. I am almost ready to pack my bags for the Daytona 500 and 5 nights at BLT. We are looking forward to seeing the new Fantasyland. I have three golf reservations and I cant wait.
> 
> Just curious. Many school districts cancelled presidents week vacation due to the storm. Did anyone have to cancel their trip?
> 
> Lets look forward to another meet and greet soon. Not during football season. (a little inside joke to those who attended the last).
> 
> Lets talk it up out there!!!!!!!!!



Yes our district cancelled Feb break. I was supposed to go to WDW with a friend/co-worker but she didn't have enough vacation time so she had to cancel. But I'm still going !  I imagine lots of LIers had to change their plans


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Ok Long Island, I need your help. Below is a link to a Long Island group here on the Island. I saw their story on the nightly news a few months ago. They are basically a make a wish type organization for children and adults with downs Syndrome. I called the woman who runs the organization and donated 4 nights at a DVC resort. I heard from her again tonight. She has a 7 year old who wants to see Disneyworld. They are trying to put a trip together for 7 nights. Can anyone open their heart and donate some points so that we can give them 3 more nights. Every bit of points count 5, 10, 20. I am giving 4 nights, maybe you can get them 3 more. Take a look at the link to their website. You can also google them for more info. Contact me if you can help. Thank you.


http://www.giftsfromtheheartfordowns.org


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Hello Long Island.  I am at the Poly enjoying a Dole Whip after a round of golf. I love WDW.


----------



## Anna114

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Hello Long Island.  I am at the Poly enjoying a Dole Whip after a round of golf. I love WDW.



Well, I hope you are enjoying your dole whip and your trip.... so jealous.


----------



## DeeCee735

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Hello Long Island.  I am at the Poly enjoying a Dole Whip after a round of golf. I love WDW.




Good for you Joe! Enjoy every minute.
I just got back from last weeks trip this past Saturday. Wonderful! I'll post a TR later on.

Have a great time!


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Hello Long Island.  I am at the Poly enjoying a Dole Whip after a round of golf. I love WDW.


Nice to hear you are having a nice time and enjoying a dole whip after a happy round of golf .
have a nice trip


----------



## DisneyBelle99

pinnocchiosdad said:
			
		

> Hello Long Island.  I am at the Poly enjoying a Dole Whip after a round of golf. I love WDW.



Yum! Have a great time!


----------



## XxStaceFacexX

Stacey and Frankie (2y/o DS) from Ronkonkoma and our home resort is BLT purchased in 2010


----------



## disney67

XxStaceFacexX said:


> Stacey and Frankie (2y/o DS) from Ronkonkoma and our home resort is BLT purchased in 2010


Wecome to our Happy Long Island home


----------



## libeachs

Just returned from a fantastic week at the Vero Beach Resort. Anyone looking for a place to chill should consider going there. The resort is beautiful, cast members excellent and Interesting activities in the surrounding area.


----------



## disney67

libeachs said:


> Just returned from a fantastic week at the Vero Beach Resort. Anyone looking for a place to chill should consider going there. The resort is beautiful, cast members excellent and Interesting activities in the surrounding area.


Thank you for the review  but it is hard for me to get away from WDW and DCL


----------



## disney67

I paid 203.00 R/T out of MacArthur with non stop flight for early August


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

Hello Long Island! I'm hoping to be added upon passing ROFR on our SSR contract.


----------



## disney67

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> Hello Long Island! I'm hoping to be added upon passing ROFR on our SSR contract.


Good Luck with the ROFR and a pre-Welcome Home


----------



## Anna114

disney67 said:


> I paid 203.00 R/T out of MacArthur with non stop flight for early August



Wow, that's really good. I'm paying $279 per person x's 4 for mid August. I was not happy. My husband and I can usually do it for under $500 and that's including EB check in.


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

Anna114 said:


> Wow, that's really good. I'm paying $279 per person x's 4 for mid August. I was not happy. My husband and I can usually do it for under $500 and that's including EB check in.



Do you have the Southwest card? They are offering 50,000 points again. We took advantage of that deal back in September. I got 2 cards and my husband got 1 so that we earned enough points for the companion pass. We made our daughter the companion so she flies free whenever I fly. We were able to go for Christmas and still have enough points to cover our 4th of July trip and we still have over 30,000 points left.


----------



## carlbarry

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> Hello Long Island! I'm hoping to be added upon passing ROFR on our SSR contract.



Best of luck!


----------



## disney67

Anna114 said:


> Wow, that's really good. I'm paying $279 per person x's 4 for mid August. I was not happy. My husband and I can usually do it for under $500 and that's including EB check in.


when i looked here was the other choices i saw
Jet Blue out of JFK 1080.00 free one piece luggage 
Delta was 787.00 but would use carry ons they charge 25.00 per luggage checked 
then got lucky with SW at ISP and non stop 
and it is a great location my friend lives not even 10 min from airport so free parking at his house !! if not there long term parking per day is really cheap


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

It always kills my DISNEY VACATION high when I get back home to Islip Airport, and it costs me $100 to get my car out of the parking lot.


----------



## cvo

Next time call Hilton right next to airport 631-738-7800 to arrange parking for air travel. Cost is almost half of what MacArthur charges and they shuttle you right to entrance. When you land on return, call and van is out front in 5 minutes. Works out very nice in foul weather.


----------



## nala1128

DisneyFansInLINY said:
			
		

> Do you have the Southwest card? They are offering 50,000 points again. We took advantage of that deal back in September. I got 2 cards and my husband got 1 so that we earned enough points for the companion pass. We made our daughter the companion so she flies free whenever I fly. We were able to go for Christmas and still have enough points to cover our 4th of July trip and we still have over 30,000 points left.



That's a nice deal...thanks for the heads up...going end of August....too many trips to count, but our first as DVC members!


----------



## stormer

Wow, you guys have gotten some good deals on SW out of Islip.  We have BWV booked for Third week in August but flights are around $190 a person each way so I haven't booked yet. For the four of us that is pretty expensive. I  hope they will come down. We wound up flying to Tampa last month and driving to Orlando because it was so much cheaper.


----------



## beeadude

pinnocchiosdad said:


> It always kills my DISNEY VACATION high when I get back home to Islip Airport, and it costs me $100 to get my car out of the parking lot.



The Holiday Inn, right by the airport,-Global Parking-charges only $6.00 a day!!! It's great. They have a shuttle van drive you over and pick you up. You need to prepay online with Global Parking, go into the hotel and they will give you a parking pass. THAT EASY. Wish I knew about it sooner-


----------



## funhouse8

beeadude said:


> The Holiday Inn, right by the airport,-Global Parking-charges only $6.00 a day!!! It's great. They have a shuttle van drive you over and pick you up. You need to prepay online with Global Parking, go into the hotel and they will give you a parking pass. THAT EASY. Wish I knew about it sooner-



This is what we did couldn't be easier. Called when we landed and van was outside to pick us up.


----------



## disney67

beeadude said:


> The Holiday Inn, right by the airport,-Global Parking-charges only $6.00 a day!!! It's great. They have a shuttle van drive you over and pick you up. You need to prepay online with Global Parking, go into the hotel and they will give you a parking pass. THAT EASY. Wish I knew about it sooner-





funhouse8 said:


> This is what we did couldn't be easier. Called when we landed and van was outside to pick us up.


Thank You Guys for the great info for my trip in August it will only cost  $36.00
OMG that is cheaper then bothering anyone to take me to the airport or leaving my car at someones house and take a cab back and forth .


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Hello my LONG ISLAND neighbors. This thread has been way to quiet for all us members. Lets talk it up out there!!!!!!!

Lets hear everyone's DVC plans for this summer (if you have them) so that we know who we will be enjoying a piña colada poolside with.


----------



## DeeCee735

Hey Joe, Hi everyone!

Well, I don't have summer DVC plans, it's too hot for me, but....
I will be there this Sunday!

WoooHooo! Mother/daughter (23) trip! Yes! She's a school teacher so she off next week. I'm off too  so we decided to live it up and laugh it up in our favorite vacation destination.

Quick run of our plans:

Checking in to AKV early evening Sunday. Savannah view studio 
Late dinner reservations at Sanaa

Monday: MK! Hope it's not insanely crowded. We want to ride a few classics, hopefully have a lunch at BOG and then we have dinner reservations in the Castle My daughter has never done this, so we are both really looking forward to it.

Tuesday: Non park, hanging by the pool having some cocktails  and going on the Wanyama Safari tour with dinner at Jiko 

Wednesday: EPCOT, want to check out the Flower & Garden Festival. I'm sure it will be crowded, but we will do our best 
Dinner reservations at La Hacienda De San Angel. I think this is the new restaurant with water views in Mexico

Thursday: Non Park Day and checking into BWV for one night! We will get there early in the a.m., hopefully get some relaxation at the pool time, and head over to DTD. I want to see OZ in the dine in AMC theater. If that doesn't pan out there's always JELLYROLLS 

Friday is early flight home, so up and out!

Looking forward to it, wish it was here, but will be so sad when it's over

Hope many of you are busy making vacation plans! Enjoy, be well and Happy Easter & Passover everyone!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

DeeCee735 said:


> Hey Joe, Hi everyone!
> 
> Well, I don't have summer DVC plans, it's too hot for me, but....
> I will be there this Sunday!
> 
> WoooHooo! Mother/daughter (23) trip! Yes! She's a school teacher so she off next week. I'm off too  so we decided to live it up and laugh it up in our favorite vacation destination.
> 
> Quick run of our plans:
> 
> Checking in to AKV early evening Sunday. Savannah view studio
> Late dinner reservations at Sanaa
> 
> Monday: MK! Hope it's not insanely crowded. We want to ride a few classics, hopefully have a lunch at BOG and then we have dinner reservations in the Castle My daughter has never done this, so we are both really looking forward to it.
> 
> Tuesday: Non park, hanging by the pool having some cocktails  and going on the Wanyama Safari tour with dinner at Jiko
> 
> Wednesday: EPCOT, want to check out the Flower & Garden Festival. I'm sure it will be crowded, but we will do our best
> Dinner reservations at La Hacienda De San Angel. I think this is the new restaurant with water views in Mexico
> 
> Thursday: Non Park Day and checking into BWV for one night! We will get there early in the a.m., hopefully get some relaxation at the pool time, and head over to DTD. I want to see OZ in the dine in AMC theater. If that doesn't pan out there's always JELLYROLLS
> 
> Friday is early flight home, so up and out!
> 
> Looking forward to it, wish it was here, but will be so sad when it's over
> 
> Hope many of you are busy making vacation plans! Enjoy, be well and Happy Easter & Passover everyone!



Have an awesome trip. We ate at BOG 2 weeks ago and loved it. Ask about Fast Pass. They were testing it out in BOG when we were there. Ask the concierge at your resort. Speaking if testing, Testtrack at EPCOT is all new and better (imp). Have a safe flight and say hello fromWDW.


----------



## zackspal

2 months to go for week in GV at SSR. Going to be  a blast


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Hello my LONG ISLAND neighbors. This thread has been way to quiet for all us members. Lets talk it up out there!!!!!!!
> 
> Lets hear everyone's DVC plans for this summer (if you have them) so that we know who we will be enjoying a piña colada poolside with.


hey Joe ,
we are going to be there august 6-12th but did not book a resort yet talk about waiting for last minute lol ,we are going to be catching up with DVC friends from Austria before they go cruising . AUg 8-9 MK and DHS and very upset she could not get us an adr for dinner at BOG , so our backup is going to be Giordano's Pizza , I know not even close but it is my fav pizza down there and our friends never had it . and we are doing our first fireworks cruise our friends booked for us it is the better one with the music OMG we are packing in alot of stuff in 2 days but have not seen our friends in 2 years cannot wait for this .



DeeCee735 said:


> Hey Joe, Hi everyone!
> 
> Well, I don't have summer DVC plans, it's too hot for me, but....
> I will be there this Sunday!
> 
> WoooHooo! Mother/daughter (23) trip! Yes! She's a school teacher so she off next week. I'm off too  so we decided to live it up and laugh it up in our favorite vacation destination.
> 
> Quick run of our plans:
> 
> Checking in to AKV early evening Sunday. Savannah view studio
> Late dinner reservations at Sanaa
> 
> Monday: MK! Hope it's not insanely crowded. We want to ride a few classics, hopefully have a lunch at BOG and then we have dinner reservations in the Castle My daughter has never done this, so we are both really looking forward to it.
> 
> Tuesday: Non park, hanging by the pool having some cocktails  and going on the Wanyama Safari tour with dinner at Jiko
> 
> Wednesday: EPCOT, want to check out the Flower & Garden Festival. I'm sure it will be crowded, but we will do our best
> Dinner reservations at La Hacienda De San Angel. I think this is the new restaurant with water views in Mexico
> 
> Thursday: Non Park Day and checking into BWV for one night! We will get there early in the a.m., hopefully get some relaxation at the pool time, and head over to DTD. I want to see OZ in the dine in AMC theater. If that doesn't pan out there's always JELLYROLLS
> 
> Friday is early flight home, so up and out!
> 
> Looking forward to it, wish it was here, but will be so sad when it's over
> 
> Hope many of you are busy making vacation plans! Enjoy, be well and Happy Easter & Passover everyone!


WOW this sounds like an amazing mother daughter trip if you do the movie dine in tell me what you think is it worth it ? and how is the food ? try the Keister Coaster lots of fun ? my favorite water slide 



zackspal said:


> 2 months to go for week in GV at SSR. Going to be  a blast


this sounds fun have a magical trip , I love SSR for alot of great R & R


----------



## palhockeymomof2

Can't believe I've missed this thread

Mary & Bill from Holbrook members at BWV & VWL since 2001


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

We passed ROFR! SSR 

Jessica & Bill from Medford


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

zackspal said:


> 2 months to go for week in GV at SSR. Going to be  a blast



A GV!!! My hero.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

palhockeymomof2 said:


> Can't believe I've missed this thread
> 
> Mary & Bill from Holbrook members at BWV & VWL since 2001



Welcome to our LI DVC home away from home thread.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> We passed ROFR! SSR
> 
> Jessica & Bill from Medford



Congrats and welcome home. I am sure you heard about the soon to be built bridge from SSR to the new DTD.


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Congrats and welcome home. I am sure you heard about the soon to be built bridge from SSR to the new DTD.



Thank you. Yes, and the monorail


----------



## carlbarry

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> We passed ROFR! SSR
> 
> Jessica & Bill from Medford



 WELCOME HOME!


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

carlbarry said:


> WELCOME HOME!



Thank you


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

disneyfansinliny said:


> thank you. Yes, and the monorail



lol


----------



## disney67

palhockeymomof2 said:


> Can't believe I've missed this thread
> 
> Mary & Bill from Holbrook members at BWV & VWL since 2001


Hi and welcome 



DisneyFansInLINY said:


> We passed ROFR! SSR
> 
> Jessica & Bill from Medford


Congradulations and Welcome Home


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

disney67 said:


> Congradulations and Welcome Home



Thank you


----------



## Idreamodisney247

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> Thank you. Yes, and the monorail



Oh my goodness! I thought you were serious. I got so excited for a millisecond.


----------



## disney67

Hi Guys just wanted to stop by and say Hi and see how eveyone is doing . we are doing well plans are all set for my august 6-12th trip but only doing 2 disney days with disfriends and dvc friend from austria then doing 3 days on the dark side of Universal Studios . is anyone else planning summer trips lets hear them ?
have a nice week the wheather is nice out and hope it stays this way


----------



## DeeCee735

palhockeymomof2 said:


> Can't believe I've missed this thread
> 
> Mary & Bill from Holbrook members at BWV & VWL since 2001



Hi Mary & Bill! 
Welcome!


----------



## DeeCee735

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> We passed ROFR! SSR
> 
> Jessica & Bill from Medford



Congratulations! Welcome Home!
Happy planning for many great WDW vacations!!


----------



## DeeCee735

disney67 said:


> Hi Guys just wanted to stop by and say Hi and see how eveyone is doing . we are doing well plans are all set for my august 6-12th trip but only doing 2 disney days with disfriends and dvc friend from austria then doing 3 days on the dark side of Universal Studios . is anyone else planning summer trips lets hear them ?
> have a nice week the wheather is nice out and hope it stays this way



Hi Jeff!

Your upcoming trip sounds wonderful! Nothing beats Disney, except Disney with good friends! (Not even Universal ! LOL)
Hope you guys have an awesome time!

We don't go back until November, but then again in February (big plans for that!) and April 

Until then I look forward to enjoying everyone's summer trip reports


----------



## disney67

DeeCee735 said:


> Hi Jeff!
> 
> Your upcoming trip sounds wonderful! Nothing beats Disney, except Disney with good friends! (Not even Universal ! LOL)
> Hope you guys have an awesome time!
> 
> We don't go back until November, but then again in February (big plans for that!) and April
> 
> Until then I look forward to enjoying everyone's summer trip reports


damn and we are going in may 2014 this time next year for a Dream and star wars weekend. disney dream cruise .


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Hey guys. Just checking in. Nice to see some posts out there. Lets keep this thread alive. I still cant believe it when I see how many views and posts my little baby has had. Im gonna put together another meet and greet soon. I would love to do a LI DVC'ers barbecue. Just a thought. Its a cruise for us this summer. No Mickey asea. We will be on the new NCL Breakaway. Not back at BLT until February. Stay well everyone.


----------



## zackspal

Well it is finally time. We Leave in the morning for a week in a GV at SSR


----------



## nala1128

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Hey guys. Just checking in. Nice to see some posts out there. Lets keep this thread alive. I still cant believe it when I see how many views and posts my little baby has had. Im gonna put together another meet and greet soon. I would love to do a LI DVC'ers barbecue. Just a thought. Its a cruise for us this summer. No Mickey asea. We will be on the new NCL Breakaway. Not back at BLT until February. Stay well everyone.



That sounds like fun...we skipped Disney last summer, although we did use some of the $$we saved to get our DVC resale contract! Doing our first DVC trip this summer with a split stay at Kidani and our home resort VWL!!!


----------



## Anna114

We are headed home in 94 days to our beloved VWL for 8 days... just can't wait. We have our son's high school graduation in June and his party in July to get through first.


----------



## Anna114

zackspal said:


> Well it is finally time. We Leave in the morning for a week in a GV at SSR



Have a great time! Safe travels.


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Hey guys. Just checking in. Nice to see some posts out there. Lets keep this thread alive. I still cant believe it when I see how many views and posts my little baby has had. Im gonna put together another meet and greet soon. I would love to do a LI DVC'ers barbecue. Just a thought. Its a cruise for us this summer. No Mickey asea. We will be on the new NCL Breakaway. Not back at BLT until February. Stay well everyone.


hey Joe nice to hear all is well hope you have a nice cruise .
A BBQ sounds really awesome  ??? if you need a hand give me i can pm you my phone number ?


----------



## disney67

zackspal said:


> Well it is finally time. We Leave in the morning for a week in a GV at SSR


have a magical trip 



nala1128 said:


> That sounds like fun...we skipped Disney last summer, although we did use some of the $$we saved to get our DVC resale contract! Doing our first DVC trip this summer with a split stay at Kidani and our home resort VWL!!!


this sounds really sad but magical for last year , and hope you have a magical trip



Anna114 said:


> We are headed home in 94 days to our beloved VWL for 8 days... just can't wait. We have our son's high school graduation in June and his party in July to get through first.


hope you have a magical trip


----------



## baseballmickey

Hi everybody!

Been a while since I've posted on here.  I hope everyone with upcoming trips have a great time, and that those without trip plans at the moment will find some time to go back "home" soon!

We're heading down toward the end of July for some time in WDW at AKL (our first time staying there), and then trying out Vero for the first time for a few days on the end to unwind and relax before coming home.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

zackspal said:


> Well it is finally time. We Leave in the morning for a week in a GV at SSR



GV, my hero. Have a great trip.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

disney67 said:


> hey Joe nice to hear all is well hope you have a nice cruise .
> A BBQ sounds really awesome  ??? if you need a hand give me i can pm you my phone number ?



Sounds good.  I have to look at the calendar and think if a place. I'll be in touch.


----------



## disney67

baseballmickey said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Been a while since I've posted on here.  I hope everyone with upcoming trips have a great time, and that those without trip plans at the moment will find some time to go back "home" soon!
> 
> We're heading down toward the end of July for some time in WDW at AKL (our first time staying there), and then trying out Vero for the first time for a few days on the end to unwind and relax before coming home.


Hope you and your family has a magical trip and a really magical summer 



pinnocchiosdad said:


> Sounds good.  I have to look at the calendar and think if a place. I'll be in touch.


I know there is a park on merrick road in Massapequa ? which is a good middle point ?


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

disney67 said:


> I know there is a park on merrick road in Massapequa ? which is a good middle point ?



John Burns Park or Marjorie Post?


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> John Burns Park or Marjorie Post?


sounds good Joe Just what town ?


----------



## DeeCee735

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Hey guys. Just checking in. Nice to see some posts out there. Lets keep this thread alive. I still cant believe it when I see how many views and posts my little baby has had. Im gonna put together another meet and greet soon. I would love to do a LI DVC'ers barbecue. Just a thought. Its a cruise for us this summer. No Mickey asea. We will be on the new NCL Breakaway. Not back at BLT until February. Stay well everyone.



Hi Joe! Have a great cruise. Say hi to Diane! We have trips planned for Nov., February and I just booked Easter break in April. I'm hoping to get Vero or Hilton at the 7th month mark for that though.  I'll keep checking the boards for any updates on the meet. Let me know if there's anything I can do.


----------



## DeeCee735

nala1128 said:


> That sounds like fun...we skipped Disney last summer, although we did use some of the $$we saved to get our DVC resale contract! Doing our first DVC trip this summer with a split stay at Kidani and our home resort VWL!!!



Enjoy and congrats on the resale contract!


----------



## nala1128

DeeCee735 said:


> Enjoy and congrats on the resale contract!



Thanks so much!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

disney67 said:


> sounds good Joe Just what town ?



They are both on Merrick rd in massapequa.


----------



## dapod423

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Hey guys. Just checking in. Nice to see some posts out there. Lets keep this thread alive. I still cant believe it when I see how many views and posts my little baby has had. Im gonna put together another meet and greet soon. I would love to do a LI DVC'ers barbecue. Just a thought. Its a cruise for us this summer. No Mickey asea. We will be on the new NCL Breakaway. Not back at BLT until February. Stay well everyone.



Joe- When will you be on the Breakaway? I'll be on the June 23rd sailing and I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> They are both on Merrick rd in massapequa.


so thats the name of those parks ? lol i pass them all the time the one across from ACE hard ware store perfect location Joe


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

disney67 said:


> so thats the name of those parks ? lol i pass them all the time the one across from ACE hard ware store perfect location Joe



Not sure if picnic areas need to be reserved. I'll look into it.


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Not sure if picnic areas need to be reserved. I'll look into it.


ok cool


----------



## Tink Fans

Maureen from Massapequa Park also! ~ Boardwalk and Beach Club 2000.  Hardly every on the boards but going for Christmas and trying to get prepared!!

Also, we'll be on the Breakaway next year - July 20, 2014 sailing.  NOW I'll have to check back as anxious to hear about your cruise trips.


----------



## disney67

Tink Fans said:


> Maureen from Massapequa Park also! ~ Boardwalk and Beach Club 2000.  Hardly every on the boards but going for Christmas and trying to get prepared!!
> 
> Also, we'll be on the Breakaway next year - July 20, 2014 sailing.  NOW I'll have to check back as anxious to hear about your cruise trips.


Hi and Welcome Maureen  to our Happy DVC thread


----------



## Tink Fans

Thanks Lily and Jeff!

Wow, this is so cool...just looking at the first page again so many Long Island DVCers...my sis and brother also belong.

Happy Weekend to All...sun is finally coming out.  

*** my other half is Joe...should have added him also to previous post.


----------



## disney67

Anyone ever use any of these web sites for Parking at ISP ??
http://www.airportparkingreservations.com/parking_coupons_isp
this one is 5.00 a day but it is in Holtsville at a Ramada 
                                     OR
http://www.globalairportparking.com/?gclid=CLyBxYGY1LcCFUOi4AodxFQATQ
Global is up to 6.99 a day and they are at the Holiday Inn near the airport 
They both have a free shuttle but woundering if anyone use either and how was your experience ?? 
Thanks for any responses 
                                    Jeff


----------



## BestDadEver

disney67 said:


> Anyone ever use any of these web sites for Parking at ISP ??
> http://www.airportparkingreservations.com/parking_coupons_isp
> this one is 5.00 a day but it is in Holtsville at a Ramada
> OR
> http://www.globalairportparking.com/?gclid=CLyBxYGY1LcCFUOi4AodxFQATQ
> Global is up to 6.99 a day and they are at the Holiday Inn near the airport
> They both have a free shuttle but woundering if anyone use either and how was your experience ??
> Thanks for any responses
> Jeff




That's interesting I didn't know about that . I think the long term parking at ISP was great it did cost $15 per day but that was way better then the car service we had for our cruise . The shuttle took us right to our car from the plane to the car took about 15 min . This was my first time flying out of ISP and I loved it . I will be doing it any time I can from now on . I got home to westbury super quick 
too. 

Here is the trip report I made up


----------



## disney67

BestDadEver said:


> That's interesting I didn't know about that . I think the long term parking at ISP was great it did cost $15 per day but that was way better then the car service we had for our cruise . The shuttle took us right to our car from the plane to the car took about 15 min . This was my first time flying out of ISP and I loved it . I will be doing it any time I can from now on . I got home to westbury super quick
> too.
> 
> Here is the trip report I made up


Joe Pinnocchiodad did when he went but he said it was cheaper then jfk or lga and then someone made mention to Global and it was 7.00 a day but airportreservation was cheaper at 5.00 a day but it is only 7miles away at the Ramada Plaza im just trying to get info on these companies and read reviews on the AR one was a 50/50 I'm just trying to cut as many corners for this trip 

   As for the TR those pictures are amazing and this is our first trip out of ISP and i so know how much easier it is to get in and out of there compeared to the bigger ones i got less then 2 month and parking is one of the last things i have to secure to the airport .


----------



## BestDadEver

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> Do you have the Southwest card? They are offering 50,000 points again. We took advantage of that deal back in September. I got 2 cards and my husband got 1 so that we earned enough points for the companion pass. We made our daughter the companion so she flies free whenever I fly. We were able to go for Christmas and still have enough points to cover our 4th of July trip and we still have over 30,000 points left.



About how many SWA points dose it take for a trip to MCO from ISP . I think I have 20k now by the time of our next trip I am thinking I'd have close to 40k . I am thinking that will get the 3 of us free tickets .


----------



## BestDadEver

disney67 said:


> Joe Pinnocchiodad did when he went but he said it was cheaper then jfk or lga and then someone made mention to Global and it was 7.00 a day but airportreservation was cheaper at 5.00 a day but it is only 7miles away at the Ramada Plaza im just trying to get info on these companies and read reviews on the AR one was a 50/50 I'm just trying to cut as many corners for this trip
> 
> As for the TR those pictures are amazing and this is our first trip out of ISP and i so know how much easier it is to get in and out of there compeared to the bigger ones i got less then 2 month and parking is one of the last things i have to secure to the airport .



Thanks 

 Had I known about it I'd have done it too would have cost me $36 instead of $100 . But the car service to the DCL terminal was $250 . I recently went  to my parents in Florida our of JFK 2days short term parking cost me $60 lol.


----------



## disney67

BestDadEver said:


> About how many SWA points dose it take for a trip to MCO from ISP . I think I have 20k now by the time of our next trip I am thinking I'd have close to 40k . I am thinking that will get the 3 of us free tickets .


thats awesome i fly to many different airlines to have them add up :O(
When are you going next ?? we are booked for the dream and star wars weekend next year


----------



## disney67

BestDadEver said:


> Thanks
> 
> Had I known about it I'd have done it too would have cost me $36 instead of $100 . But the car service to the DCL terminal was $250 . I recently went  to my parents in Florida our of JFK 2days short term parking cost me $60 lol.


wow thats high in 2011 when we cruised first i rented a car for the 2 days before the cruise and returned it was sooo much cheaper then using car service plus we were well relaxed before the cruise too


----------



## BestDadEver

disney67 said:


> thats awesome i fly to many different airlines to have them add up :O(
> When are you going next ?? we are booked for the dream and star wars weekend next year



Probably not till 2015 the wife doesn't want to fly again too soon . Well take a smaller cash trip in between . And use 2 years of points for our next trip . We are hoping NYC cruise comes again cause it was amazing .


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Tink Fans said:


> Maureen from Massapequa Park also! ~ Boardwalk and Beach Club 2000.  Hardly every on the boards but going for Christmas and trying to get prepared!!
> 
> Also, we'll be on the Breakaway next year - July 20, 2014 sailing.  NOW I'll have to check back as anxious to hear about your cruise trips.



Hello to our MASSAPEQUA PARK neighbors. Is that your van with the DVC plates?


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

disney67 said:


> Anyone ever use any of these web sites for Parking at ISP ??
> http://www.airportparkingreservations.com/parking_coupons_isp
> this one is 5.00 a day but it is in Holtsville at a Ramada
> OR
> http://www.globalairportparking.com/?gclid=CLyBxYGY1LcCFUOi4AodxFQATQ
> Global is up to 6.99 a day and they are at the Holiday Inn near the airport
> They both have a free shuttle but woundering if anyone use either and how was your experience ??
> Thanks for any responses
> Jeff



My friend uses one of them but I cant remember which. half the price of the McArthur lot. The shuttles are quick and reliable. Only problem is that they are not open 24 hours.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

dapod423 said:


> Joe- When will you be on the Breakaway? I'll be on the June 23rd sailing and I can't wait!!!!!



Just saw your post, sorry. We are leaving 7/14. You can start the party for us. Have a great trip, its just around the corner.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

BestDadEver said:


> That's interesting I didn't know about that . I think the long term parking at ISP was great it did cost $15 per day but that was way better then the car service we had for our cruise . The shuttle took us right to our car from the plane to the car took about 15 min . This was my first time flying out of ISP and I loved it . I will be doing it any time I can from now on . I got home to westbury super quick
> too.
> 
> Here is the trip report I made up



Great trip report, thanks. Looks like a fun time. kids having fun, thats what its all about.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

P.S. just noticed that our little thread here has over 600 posts and over 47,000 views (half of them by me and Jeff, LOL)!!!

Thanks everyone for making this thread so popular. After all, we are STRONG ISLAND


----------



## disney67

BestDadEver said:


> Probably not till 2015 the wife doesn't want to fly again too soon . Well take a smaller cash trip in between . And use 2 years of points for our next trip . We are hoping NYC cruise comes again cause it was amazing .


Actually this trip is cash just staying 2 nights in disney at all star since im not even going to know what the room looks like since we have plans from morning to night with friends from Austria I met on my last cruise including our first fireworks cruise 



pinnocchiosdad said:


> My friend uses one of them but I cant remember which. half the price of the McArthur lot. The shuttles are quick and reliable. Only problem is that they are not open 24 hours.


it was the Global one Joe i looked back thanks maybe worth paying the extra dollar 



pinnocchiosdad said:


> P.S. just noticed that our little thread here has over 600 posts and over 47,000 views (half of them by me and Jeff, LOL)!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for making this thread so popular. After all, we are STRONG ISLAND


It is Amazing how the tiny thread that could got to 600 plus Thank You for starting this thread Joe


----------



## BestDadEver

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Great trip report, thanks. Looks like a fun time. kids having fun, thats what its all about.



Yeah it was a lot of fun my son had a blast , we were recapping it this morning . LOL


----------



## glvsav37

49 days left until our 1st DVC vacation for this Selden (Suffolk) family.  

Bay lake tower for 12 days.  Can't wait, the countdown is starting to move.  

My parents just got home yesterday and I picked them up at Islip, so I got to hear the stories already which got my Diz funny bone twitching even more.


----------



## BestDadEver

My friend just told me they saw in the paper that ISP airport is closing  . That stinks I just found out how nice it is to fly out of there . I hope they figure it out and keep it going . She said it was cause its not making money .


----------



## disney67

glvsav37 said:


> 49 days left until our 1st DVC vacation for this Selden (Suffolk) family.
> 
> Bay lake tower for 12 days.  Can't wait, the countdown is starting to move.
> 
> My parents just got home yesterday and I picked them up at Islip, so I got to hear the stories already which got my Diz funny bone twitching even more.


Hi and Welcome 
I think we are going to be there the same time as you we arrive on 8/6 late till 8/12 even tho im doing a cash trip ? hope your countdown goes quick 



BestDadEver said:


> My friend just told me they saw in the paper that ISP airport is closing  . That stinks I just found out how nice it is to fly out of there . I hope they figure it out and keep it going . She said it was cause its not making money .


they just said on news 12 that ISP is looking to land some over seas flight and that would attract airlines to come there . On the note that last week they said travel from ISP was big time down from the year before .


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

disney67 said:


> Hi and Welcome
> 
> 
> they just said on news 12 that ISP is looking to land some over seas flight and that would attract airlines to come there . On the note that last week they said travel from ISP was big time down from the year before .



It amazes me that only 2 airlines operate out of ISP. Southwest ad US Air. Isn't JetBlue signed to begin ISP service starting 2014?


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> It amazes me that only 2 airlines operate out of ISP. Southwest ad US Air. Isn't JetBlue signed to begin ISP service starting 2014?


 they were givin a red carpet treatment and then declined to operate out of ISP it would of been really awesome if they did


----------



## glvsav37

I think it speaks VOLUMES to the decline in business in central LI. Personal travel is big, but business travel is what many carriers rely on. 

I traveled out of all the 3 NY airports for business, many of them being 1 day trips (out in the Am, back at night) and i would gladly pay more for the ability to come through Islip. Trips like this out of the western airports, I would need to get up at 3-4AM to get in for my AM flights, then sit in an hour + of traffic on the way home. 

I don't believe that international is going to be the answer. I think other carriers need to be lured in to expand their reach.


----------



## Anna114

Well now I am confused. I looked up the airport closing. There wasn't one article about it closing. I did see they shut down the airport on Sat. but that was because of weather. Also, 2 international airlines are interested in using MacArthur if they can get the okie dokie from the government. Lastly, if I'm not mistaken, Southwest has a long term contract with the airport. My friend did have a SW flight cancelled on him. SW is only doing one non-stop to Ft Lauderdale, each way, a day. I think that has something to do with SW buying Airtran.


----------



## BestDadEver

glvsav37 said:


> I think it speaks VOLUMES to the decline in business in central LI. Personal travel is big, but business travel is what many carriers rely on.
> 
> I traveled out of all the 3 NY airports for business, many of them being 1 day trips (out in the Am, back at night) and i would gladly pay more for the ability to come through Islip. Trips like this out of the western airports, I would need to get up at 3-4AM to get in for my AM flights, then sit in an hour + of traffic on the way home.
> 
> I don't believe that international is going to be the answer. I think other carriers need to be lured in to expand their reach.



Seems that everything get shot down on LI . The lighthouse project , the race track out east . This island really has nothing to offer but traffic IMO . If my house sell I am gone . 

The lighthouse project would be nice IMO . Create jobs and more to do around here . and they are worried about traffic . They obviously haven't been down that area much . It cant get much worse .


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

So lets try a little Long Island Disney trivia.

Of course as you know Queens is located on Long Island. The 1963-1964 Worlds fair was held at Flushing meadow park in Queens. Walt Disney built 4 attractions for the fair. Today parts of all four of these attractions are still in use today at either Walt Disney World or Disneyland. I bet your kids wouldn't believe that some of their favorite rides were once located on Long Island.

Questions:

1) NAME THE 4 ATTRACTIONS

2) HOW DO THESE ATTRACTIONS EXIST TODAY?

And remember, NO GOOOOOOOOOOGLING!!!


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> So lets try a little Long Island Disney trivia.
> 
> Of course as you know Queens is located on Long Island. The 1963-1964 Worlds fair was held at Flushing meadow park in Queens. Walt Disney built 4 attractions for the fair. Today parts of all four of these attractions are still in use today at either Walt Disney World or Disneyland. I bet your kids wouldn't believe that some of their favorite rides were once located on Long Island.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1) NAME THE 4 ATTRACTIONS
> 
> 2) HOW DO THESE ATTRACTIONS EXIST TODAY?
> 
> And remember, NO GOOOOOOOOOOGLING!!!


I only know its a small world because i have a worlds fair book and it was my favorite part


----------



## maggie_sam

pinnocchiosdad said:


> So lets try a little Long Island Disney trivia.
> 
> Of course as you know Queens is located on Long Island. The 1963-1964 Worlds fair was held at Flushing meadow park in Queens. Walt Disney built 4 attractions for the fair. Today parts of all four of these attractions are still in use today at either Walt Disney World or Disneyland. I bet your kids wouldn't believe that some of their favorite rides were once located on Long Island.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1) NAME THE 4 ATTRACTIONS
> 
> 2) HOW DO THESE ATTRACTIONS EXIST TODAY?
> 
> And remember, NO GOOOOOOOOOOGLING!!!



Went to the World's Fair many times.  What I remember is Carousel of Progress, It's A Small World.  Know that there was something about Lincoln don't remember the name.


----------



## disney67

disney67 said:


> I only know its a small world because i have a worlds fair book and it was my favorite part


maybe Dumbo's ride ?


----------



## simpilotswife

Wantagh here!!


----------



## disney67

simpilotswife said:


> Wantagh here!!


Hi amd welcome to our happy place 
 we are also BWV owner since 99


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Some good picks. Ill give it till the weekend or until you guys get them all.


----------



## Tink Fans

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Hello to our MASSAPEQUA PARK neighbors. Is that your van with the DVC plates?



Nope, no DVC plates for us but I have seen 2 sets of DVC plates around the neighborhood...it always makes me SMILE!

Hmmm...can't think of any other attractions from World's Fair.

On another note, have you been on Sunrise Hywy Last two days...traffic backed up for a mile or two in right lane...all because Dairy Queen I'm told by my kids.  NUTS!!  Is it really the only one on Long Island????  And, heck what is so good about it to cause traffic?


----------



## Tink Fans

dapod423 said:


> Joe- When will you be on the Breakaway? I'll be on the June 23rd sailing and I can't wait!!!!!



  Have a wonderful trip on the Breakaway!


----------



## disney67

Tink Fans said:


> Nope, no DVC plates for us but I have seen 2 sets of DVC plates around the neighborhood...it always makes me SMILE!
> 
> Hmmm...can't think of any other attractions from World's Fair.
> 
> On another note, have you been on Sunrise Hywy Last two days...traffic backed up for a mile or two in right lane...all because Dairy Queen I'm told by my kids.  NUTS!!  Is it really the only one on Long Island????  And, heck what is so good about it to cause traffic?


mom just told me about DQ opening where on sunrise HWY is it in Massapequa ??


----------



## Tink Fans

DQ is on the South side of Sunrise Hywy in Massapequa-- across from the Sunrise Mall.  I think I've only had DQ in Florida.


----------



## disney67

Tink Fans said:


> DQ is on the South side of Sunrise Hywy in Massapequa-- across from the Sunrise Mall.  I think I've only had DQ in Florida.


ok thank you and i enjoy there ice cream and food too i've had it upstate NY , PA near hershey , and FL too cannot wait a week or to to relieve this craving


----------



## DeeCee735

Luv DQ! Can't wait to go to the one in massapequa


----------



## disney67

also there is a Little Ceaser's or sunrise hwy in freeport


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

I heard they had a cop there directing traffic. The drive thru was backed up for blocks. I see more dairy queens in LI's future.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

There was a skyway thing. But it isn't the people mover. Ill post the answers this weekend. That is if you don't all get them by now.


----------



## BestDadEver

thats pretty cool I didn't know there was disney rides at the worlds fair . I have no clue what they are , but I am interested to know .


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

pinnocchiosdad said:


> So lets try a little Long Island Disney trivia.
> 
> Of course as you know Queens is located on Long Island. The 1963-1964 Worlds fair was held at Flushing meadow park in Queens. Walt Disney built 4 attractions for the fair. Today parts of all four of these attractions are still in use today at either Walt Disney World or Disneyland. I bet your kids wouldn't believe that some of their favorite rides were once located on Long Island.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1) NAME THE 4 ATTRACTIONS
> 
> 2) HOW DO THESE ATTRACTIONS EXIST TODAY?
> 
> And remember, NO GOOOOOOOOOOGLING!!!



My parents told me about this. They said the World's Fair was amazing. And that Walt wanted to build Disney World there but wasn't granted permission to do so. 

The only attraction that comes to mind is the Carousel of Progress.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> My parents told me about this. They said the World's Fair was amazing. And that Walt wanted to build Disney World there but wasn't granted permission to do so.
> 
> The only attraction that comes to mind is the Carousel of Progress.



Actually Robert Moses wanted Disney to build a park in the worlds fair site. Walt wanted nothing to do with a park in New York.


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Actually Robert Moses wanted Disney to build a park in the worlds fair site. Walt wanted nothing to do with a park in New York.



Oh my parents were misinformed. I will have to tell them. Thanks!


----------



## Tink Fans

Got the 2013-2014 Planner today!  I think I'm pretty set for 2013 and the beginning of 2014 -- going after Christmas and coming back for a few days to work and OFF to BW AGAIN (all within a week).  My sister invited me to go down with her friends for the Marathon...although I could get bumped out for someone who actually runs the marathon but I don't think so.

No answers or new guesses on the Disney Worlds Fair Trivia but curious to know the rides also.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

So here are the trivia answers. The 4 Disney attractions at the Worlds Fair in Queens were:

IT'S A SMALL WORLD

GREAT MOMENTS WITH MR.LINCOLN

PROGRESS LAND

THE MAGIC SKYWAY

Its a small world was moved to Disneyland. Progress land was also moved to Disneyland then to Florida. You all know it as the Carousel of progress. Great moments with Mr. Lincoln became the Hall of Presidents. The Dinosaurs from the magic skyway still appear alongside the train tracks of the Disneyland railroad.

You can see all of these yourself in this video. Its a bit long but keep in mind as you watch that this was all filmed on Long Island. Amazing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpUOtLL4D1o


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL LONG ISLAND DVC'er DADS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeCee735

Yes! Happy Father's Day to all you great dads out there!


----------



## disney67

Thank you 
And HAPPY FATHER'S DAY to all the dads out there


----------



## disney67

And I passed the DQ yesterday around 7pm the line was 3 blocks back OMG


----------



## DisneyBelle99

I think the World's Fair in Queens is the reason that DH and I got hooked on Disney. We were in 7th and 8th grade when it was there. I went about 6 or 7 times all together during that time. DH went 3 times or maybe 4, so my memories are a little sharper. That, and I am much younger ( 15 months!)

Deb and Jed


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

HAPPY FIRST DAY OF SUMMER LONG ISLAND!!!!!


----------



## DisneyBelle99

Thanks, same to you! Hope we all can take advantage of summer on Long Island!


----------



## disney67

Same to you Joe and Everybody else on our Happy DVC Thread !!!
anyone going to NJ tommorow for the grand opening of the disney store ??
Mickey will be there


----------



## beeadude

Does anyone know why the off airport parking is now @ The Clarion and not the Holiday Inn ? The price is $6.99 per day
 
Thanks, Vicki


----------



## disney67

beeadude said:


> Does anyone know why the off airport parking is now @ The Clarion and not the Holiday Inn ? The price is $6.99 per day
> 
> Thanks, Vicki


no clue here maybe thats why it is 6.99? they changed hotels


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Bump


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Here is some Islip parking info:


http://globalairportparking.com/isl.../holiday_inn_islip_airport_-_self_parking_376


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Here is some Islip parking info:
> 
> 
> http://globalairportparking.com/isl.../holiday_inn_islip_airport_-_self_parking_376


wow i feel bad for those people that went and came back and it changed and Global Parking did not noteify them !!


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

Hello everyone...we are staying at okw in august of this year...it will be out second dvc stay ever!  We finally bought dvc in august last year and are already buying more points.  We are cruising with dcl before our okw stay so we will see what they offer for dvc points onboard! Btw we live in Nassau County


----------



## MrsG

Donald & Daisy Duck said:


> Hello everyone...we are staying at okw in august of this year...it will be out second dvc stay ever!  We finally bought dvc in august last year and are already buying more points.  We are cruising with dcl before our okw stay so we will see what they offer for dvc points onboard! Btw we live in Nassau County



Welcome!

We are doing the Med Cruise next week.  Can't wait to see the Mouse!

PS. We added on a month after we bought in!  After a few more add-ons we finally realize we had add-on-itis!


----------



## disney67

Donald & Daisy Duck said:


> Hello everyone...we are staying at okw in august of this year...it will be out second dvc stay ever!  We finally bought dvc in august last year and are already buying more points.  We are cruising with dcl before our okw stay so we will see what they offer for dvc points onboard! Btw we live in Nassau County


Wow you guys are going to have a nice trip we are also going in August the 6th to 12th and next May we are doing exactly what you are doing , and we love OKW it is very beautiful Resort 



MrsG said:


> Welcome!
> 
> We are doing the Med Cruise next week.  Can't wait to see the Mouse!
> 
> PS. We added on a month after we bought in!  After a few more add-ons we finally realize we had add-on-itis!


I guess this is one of those illnesses that are good and bad


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

MrsG said:


> Welcome!
> 
> We are doing the Med Cruise next week.  Can't wait to see the Mouse!
> 
> PS. We added on a month after we bought in!  After a few more add-ons we finally realize we had add-on-itis!



Add-on-itis i love it!!


----------



## beeadude

disney67 said:


> wow i feel bad for those people that went and came back and it changed and Global Parking did not noteify them !!



Just picked my husband up at Islip. The Holiday Inn is now the Clarion. We went to Applebees for lunch and the waitress said it changed about 2 months ago. There is just a banner and a sign saying it will be the Clarion in the summer of 2013. So, same place different name.


----------



## DisneyBelle99

Donald & Daisy Duck said:


> Hello everyone...we are staying at okw in august of this year...it will be out second dvc stay ever!  We finally bought dvc in august last year and are already buying more points.  We are cruising with dcl before our okw stay so we will see what they offer for dvc points onboard! Btw we live in Nassau County



Hello, Welcome !!! We are In Franklin Square....also cruising this year on our first Disney Vacation Club Members Cruise, which is also our first Disney cruise ever. We are not great sailors, so a 4 night cruise will be enough for us.  Have a great vacation.


----------



## disney67

beeadude said:


> Just picked my husband up at Islip. The Holiday Inn is now the Clarion. We went to Applebees for lunch and the waitress said it changed about 2 months ago. There is just a banner and a sign saying it will be the Clarion in the summer of 2013. So, same place different name.


Awesome Thank You but i have decided to use a friend that lives about 10min from islip and since his job will interfear in the return i will take a cab to his house after trip 



DisneyBelle99 said:


> Hello, Welcome !!! We are In Franklin Square....also cruising this year on our first Disney Vacation Club Members Cruise, which is also our first Disney cruise ever. We are not great sailors, so a 4 night cruise will be enough for us.  Have a great vacation.


Hi guys you guys are very close to us we live in lynbrook , and we did the same thing for our first trip in 2011 and it was amazing and to have your first cruise the member cruise is magical if there is anything i can help with feel free to ask ? 
                                   Jeff


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Hello Long Island DVC'ers

Me and Diane just returned home from our cruise on the brand new Norwegian Breakaway. It was a lot of fun. 

Just a quick post to let you all know that SOUTHWEST AIRLINES is now selling tickets into February 2014. I am sure many of you are looking forward to a Presidents week vacation. 

We actually booked the week after. We do the Daytona 500 and Disney each winter.

We booked non stop travel for $284 each roundtrip. Im happy with that.

I hope this helps. Now click on Southwest and get that trip planning started. We are doing BLT MKV for 5 nights. We are excited already!!!!!


----------



## disfanforlife

Not from Long Island, but I can't seem to find any Upstate NY thread - probably because we have more trees than people here! We did not go the world this year for the first time since becoming owners. We also did a Norwegian Cruise - but the whole family agrees that they would rather go to Disney. So, this year we are going on two trips for the first time - one in November and the other in March. We are also flying SW for the first time - so I will  be looking at when fairs open up for March to book that.


----------



## DisneyDenis

I am a DVC owner at BWV from Stony Brook, LI.  Please list me with others in this group. Thank you.


----------



## DeeCee735

I just checked out the flights for February break from Southwest. They are definitely way cheaper than Jetblue (which is already booked for us for President's week).

That being said, Southwest LI is a 45 minute drive from us in regular traffic, it's easier (and a bit closer I think to LGA. Checked out those flights as well and there's no Non-Stop flights, so I'm okay with paying more for Jetblue and using what we are used to. My house to the Jetblue Terminal is a 20 minute drive 

We are actually celebrating our 30! And I have BIG plans in Disney for our family of 4 plus DD's boyfriend and two other couples. I booked 3 BWV studio's for that week and I'm hoping all goes according to plan 

I also have November 2013 and April 2014 booked. Both for WDW, but I'm hoping to swap out something, at least partly, for Easter week. We are hoping to get to Vero Beach or Hilton Head for part of that week, or an altogether RCI trade, which is looking slim to none based on current availability on the RCI exchange website. Guess I gotta start thinking 2 years out for that

Anyway, Joe, glad you and Diane enjoyed your cruise and happy planning for upcoming trips to everyone!


----------



## DeeCee735

DisneyDenis said:


> I am a DVC owner at BWV from Stony Brook, LI.  Please list me with others in this group. Thank you.



Hi Denis! Welcome to the DVC's LIer's Member page!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

DeeCee735 said:


> I just checked out the flights for February break from Southwest. They are definitely way cheaper than Jetblue (which is already booked for us for President's week).
> 
> That being said, Southwest LI is a 45 minute drive from us in regular traffic, it's easier (and a bit closer I think to LGA. Checked out those flights as well and there's no Non-Stop flights, so I'm okay with paying more for Jetblue and using what we are used to. My house to the Jetblue Terminal is a 20 minute drive
> 
> We are actually celebrating our 30! And I have BIG plans in Disney for our family of 4 plus DD's boyfriend and two other couples. I booked 3 BWV studio's for that week and I'm hoping all goes according to plan
> 
> I also have November 2013 and April 2014 booked. Both for WDW, but I'm hoping to swap out something, at least partly, for Easter week. We are hoping to get to Vero Beach or Hilton Head for part of that week, or an altogether RCI trade, which is looking slim to none based on current availability on the RCI exchange website. Guess I gotta start thinking 2 years out for that
> 
> Anyway, Joe, glad you and Diane enjoyed your cruise and happy planning for upcoming trips to everyone!



Thanks Diane. 

I would pay extra for JETBLUE in flight TV any day. I have an 8:00am flight so I will have no problem zipping down sunrise hwy at that hour. I just hate worrying about snow for winter flights. I listened to a Dis unplugged podcast today about Alauni and now I want to work a trip out for next summer. My seven month window for VGF was today and I thought about checking availability.  But I love BLT. I love sitting on my balcony at night and watching fireworks and I live the walk to MK. I didn't even bother to look.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

This movie and cast looks like it is going to be amazing and I cant wait until it arrives in Long Island theaters:

http://news.moviefone.com/2013/07/11/saving-mr-banks-trailer/


----------



## disney67

DisneyDenis said:


> I am a DVC owner at BWV from Stony Brook, LI.  Please list me with others in this group. Thank you.


Hi And WELCOME , we have the same home resort 



pinnocchiosdad said:


> Hello Long Island DVC'ers
> 
> Me and Diane just returned home from our cruise on the brand new Norwegian Breakaway. It was a lot of fun.
> 
> Just a quick post to let you all know that SOUTHWEST AIRLINES is now selling tickets into February 2014. I am sure many of you are looking forward to a Presidents week vacation.
> 
> We actually booked the week after. We do the Daytona 500 and Disney each winter.
> 
> We booked non stop travel for $284 each roundtrip. Im happy with that.
> 
> I hope this helps. Now click on Southwest and get that trip planning started. We are doing BLT MKV for 5 nights. We are excited already!!!!!


Nice fare Joe and nice to hear you had a magical time on NCL. we are leaving the 6th and when we get back we are looking for airfare for next may fingers crossed i can get a good fare with SW out of ISP or Jet blue from JFK, I usually on an Avg pay just around 200.00 pp 



disfanforlife said:


> Not from Long Island, but I can't seem to find any Upstate NY thread - probably because we have more trees than people here! We did not go the world this year for the first time since becoming owners. We also did a Norwegian Cruise - but the whole family agrees that they would rather go to Disney. So, this year we are going on two trips for the first time - one in November and the other in March. We are also flying SW for the first time - so I will  be looking at when fairs open up for March to book that.


Till they start one I will say you guys are more then WELCOME to join our happy home here .



DeeCee735 said:


> I just checked out the flights for February break from Southwest. They are definitely way cheaper than Jetblue (which is already booked for us for President's week).
> 
> That being said, Southwest LI is a 45 minute drive from us in regular traffic, it's easier (and a bit closer I think to LGA. Checked out those flights as well and there's no Non-Stop flights, so I'm okay with paying more for Jetblue and using what we are used to. My house to the Jetblue Terminal is a 20 minute drive
> 
> We are actually celebrating our 30! And I have BIG plans in Disney for our family of 4 plus DD's boyfriend and two other couples. I booked 3 BWV studio's for that week and I'm hoping all goes according to plan
> 
> I also have November 2013 and April 2014 booked. Both for WDW, but I'm hoping to swap out something, at least partly, for Easter week. We are hoping to get to Vero Beach or Hilton Head for part of that week, or an altogether RCI trade, which is looking slim to none based on current availability on the RCI exchange website. Guess I gotta start thinking 2 years out for that
> 
> Anyway, Joe, glad you and Diane enjoyed your cruise and happy planning for upcoming trips to everyone!


Really nice plans do you need someone to carry your bags and help with the trip like a personal driver ?? love all the plans and really hope you guys have a magical 30th .



pinnocchiosdad said:


> This movie and cast looks like it is going to be amazing and I cant wait until it arrives in Long Island theaters:
> 
> http://news.moviefone.com/2013/07/11/saving-mr-banks-trailer/


i just saw the pre- views the other day and i so agree with you Joe this movie looks amazing


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

*Long Island DVC'ers meet and greet tail-gate 

SUNDAY Sept 8th 12 noon

All American Burger/Marshals Ice Cream parking lot*

Come join your DVC Long Island neighbors for a burger, dog, ice cream cone, or shake. Share your summer vacation stories and compare upcomming Disney trips. Wear your best Disney hat and Mickey shirts.

All American burger and Marshalls ice cream stand share a parking lot on the corner of Merrick Rd (Montauk Hwy) and Hicksville Rd (Rt 107) in Massapequa, NY.


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

disney67 said:


> wow i feel bad for those people that went and came back and it changed and Global Parking did not noteify them !!



It happened to us. We left our car at the Holiday Inn on June 27. And I was shocked when I called to have the shuttle pick us up on July 7. I was expecting to hear something about the Holiday Inn but instead it was Hello something, something Clarion. I told the person that I thought I had the wrong number and was trying to contact the Holiday Inn. She informed me that they were no longer the Holiday Inn. I told her no one said anything to me about switching names when I left my car there. She apologized and sent the shuttle to pick us up. That was my first time ever using Global Parking and it really didn't bother us too much. We will definitely use them again.


----------



## disney67

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> It happened to us. We left our car at the Holiday Inn on June 27. And I was shocked when I called to have the shuttle pick us up on July 7. I was expecting to hear something about the Holiday Inn but instead it was Hello something, something Clarion. I told the person that I thought I had the wrong number and was trying to contact the Holiday Inn. She informed me that they were no longer the Holiday Inn. I told her no one said anything to me about switching names when I left my car there. She apologized and sent the shuttle to pick us up. That was my first time ever using Global Parking and it really didn't bother us too much. We will definitely use them again.


thank you for at least it was a good experience  even for a change like that


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> *Long Island DVC'ers meet and greet tail-gate
> 
> SUNDAY Sept 8th 12 noon
> 
> All American Burger/Marshals Ice Cream parking lot*
> 
> Come join your DVC Long Island neighbors for a burger, dog, ice cream cone, or shake. Share your summer vacation stories and compare upcomming Disney trips. Wear your best Disney hat and Mickey shirts.
> 
> All American burger and Marshalls ice cream stand share a parking lot on the corner of Merrick Rd (Montauk Hwy) and Hicksville Rd (Rt 107) in Massapequa, NY.


great choice Joe i will be there !!!


----------



## DisneyDenis

pinnocchiosdad said:


> *Long Island DVC'ers meet and greet tail-gate
> 
> SUNDAY Sept 8th 12 noon
> 
> All American Burger/Marshals Ice Cream parking lot*
> 
> Come join your DVC Long Island neighbors for a burger, dog, ice cream cone, or shake. Share your summer vacation stories and compare upcomming Disney trips. Wear your best Disney hat and Mickey shirts.
> 
> All American burger and Marshalls ice cream stand share a parking lot on the corner of Merrick Rd (Montauk Hwy) and Hicksville Rd (Rt 107) in Massapequa, NY.



Would it be appropriate if we brought our 9 yo granddaughter? Do you think other kids will be there?

Denis


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

DisneyDenis said:


> Would it be appropriate if we brought our 9 yo granddaughter? Do you think other kids will be there?
> 
> Denis



Hey Denis. 
We had a meet and greet last fall and we had a bunch of kids. When we get closer to the date ill try to get everyone that's gonna go to post there RSVP.


----------



## disney67

DisneyDenis said:


> Would it be appropriate if we brought our 9 yo granddaughter? Do you think other kids will be there?
> 
> Denis


 my two will be coming molly 11, philip 7 ,  we had about 8 kids last time they all had a great time just like joe said


----------



## Queenie122

Hi Everyone! We've had a bad year with all of us getting sick, needing surgeries and just stress. We need some Disney magic!! 

I am really hoping to use last years banked points to pull off a miracle stay at the end of August. Not sure if I can manage the flights at this point but we could get a nice, quiet 8 night trip if I can figure things out. *fingers crossed*

We will really try to make the meet up in September. With the way things are going, I don't want to commit right now for certain! But Jon and I should make it, and we'll bring my daughter Bella who will be 9 then. We had a great time but Bella had an amazing time with the other kids! She's been begging me for play dates since then but life just got crazy. So, she'll be happy to come along.

I hope everyone else is doing well, better than us anyway!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Queenie122 said:


> Hi Everyone! We've had a bad year with all of us getting sick, needing surgeries and just stress. We need some Disney magic!!
> 
> I am really hoping to use last years banked points to pull off a miracle stay at the end of August. Not sure if I can manage the flights at this point but we could get a nice, quiet 8 night trip if I can figure things out. *fingers crossed*
> 
> We will really try to make the meet up in September. With the way things are going, I don't want to commit right now for certain! But Jon and I should make it, and we'll bring my daughter Bella who will be 9 then. We had a great time but Bella had an amazing time with the other kids! She's been begging me for play dates since then but life just got crazy. So, she'll be happy to come along.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well, better than us anyway!



Fingers are crossed that you can get a trip in.


----------



## Queenie122

Thank you! I've been furiously searching for plane tix less than $650 for two people. 


Plus, I have never actually stayed at DVC on my own points before! So I'm learning how to navigate the DVC site. It would be SO much easier if you could search all resorts for say, studios, instead of having to go into each one. At this late time, I might end up at SSR though it may work out at Old Key West, my home resort. OKW has all my days with the exception of one right in the middle. I can wait list it and pray it comes through. 

We really can't afford lots of days in the parks so this would be a "resort" kind of vacation. It would be great to do a split stay at say, OKW and then maybe AK if we could get in. Boardwalk or Beach Club would be amazing but I imagine impossible. I won't have a car or anything so having lots at the resort would be ideal. This is a trip we could really explore and the more activities offered at the resort the better.

Anyone have any tips for either finding cheap airfare or what I should expect trying to get a room on this short notice? Any chance of a few days at AK or just stick with OKW or SS? I know all the resorts offer activities through community center, but that might get boring for 8 days lol.


----------



## disney67

Queenie122 said:


> Hi Everyone! We've had a bad year with all of us getting sick, needing surgeries and just stress. We need some Disney magic!!
> 
> I am really hoping to use last years banked points to pull off a miracle stay at the end of August. Not sure if I can manage the flights at this point but we could get a nice, quiet 8 night trip if I can figure things out. *fingers crossed*
> 
> We will really try to make the meet up in September. With the way things are going, I don't want to commit right now for certain! But Jon and I should make it, and we'll bring my daughter Bella who will be 9 then. We had a great time but Bella had an amazing time with the other kids! She's been begging me for play dates since then but life just got crazy. So, she'll be happy to come along.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well, better than us anyway!


and i do agree it would be nice to get the kids together before the summer is out ?
Pixies for you guys that you can pull off your trip 
and we sure know what you mean about a crazy year .

Pm me if you want have a play date with the kids ?
keep in mind im going to wdw aug 6th- 12th
and when i get back i have sundays off for a few weeks 
                                   Jeff


----------



## disney67

Queenie122 said:


> Thank you! I've been furiously searching for plane tix less than $650 for two people.
> 
> 
> Plus, I have never actually stayed at DVC on my own points before! So I'm learning how to navigate the DVC site. It would be SO much easier if you could search all resorts for say, studios, instead of having to go into each one. At this late time, I might end up at SSR though it may work out at Old Key West, my home resort. OKW has all my days with the exception of one right in the middle. I can wait list it and pray it comes through.
> 
> We really can't afford lots of days in the parks so this would be a "resort" kind of vacation. It would be great to do a split stay at say, OKW and then maybe AK if we could get in. Boardwalk or Beach Club would be amazing but I imagine impossible. I won't have a car or anything so having lots at the resort would be ideal. This is a trip we could really explore and the more activities offered at the resort the better.
> 
> Anyone have any tips for either finding cheap airfare or what I should expect trying to get a room on this short notice? Any chance of a few days at AK or just stick with OKW or SS? I know all the resorts offer activities through community center, but that might get boring for 8 days lol.


 I use orbitz as only a guide then i go on all the sites Jet blue , SW , then last resorts Delta and American,

as per DVC I have never had luck with the wait list , but it does not mean you might not get lucky !!! i have had to book twice last minute and only got SSR but it is a nice resort as long as you are close to the main bluilding . 
good luck


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Hey all. I started a new Facebook group called Walt Disney Lovers Anonymous. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/561135947280476/?fref=ts

Please join and support my group.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Long Island DVC'ers meet and greet tail-gate
> 
> SUNDAY Sept 8th 12 noon
> 
> All American Burger/Marshals Ice Cream parking lot
> 
> Come join your DVC Long Island neighbors for a burger, dog, ice cream cone, or shake. Share your summer vacation stories and compare upcomming Disney trips. Wear your best Disney hat and Mickey shirts.
> 
> All American burger and Marshalls ice cream stand share a parking lot on the corner of Merrick Rd (Montauk Hwy) and Hicksville Rd (Rt 107) in Massapequa, NY.
> http://s883.photobucket.com/user/joegafa/media/allamericanburger_zps373bdbf5.jpg.html



Bump


----------



## HowieHowie

Queenie122 said:


> Thank you! I've been furiously searching for plane tix less than $650 for two people.
> 
> 
> Plus, I have never actually stayed at DVC on my own points before! So I'm learning how to navigate the DVC site. It would be SO much easier if you could search all resorts for say, studios, instead of having to go into each one. At this late time, I might end up at SSR though it may work out at Old Key West, my home resort. OKW has all my days with the exception of one right in the middle. I can wait list it and pray it comes through.
> 
> We really can't afford lots of days in the parks so this would be a "resort" kind of vacation. It would be great to do a split stay at say, OKW and then maybe AK if we could get in. Boardwalk or Beach Club would be amazing but I imagine impossible. I won't have a car or anything so having lots at the resort would be ideal. This is a trip we could really explore and the more activities offered at the resort the better.
> 
> Anyone have any tips for either finding cheap airfare or what I should expect trying to get a room on this short notice? Any chance of a few days at AK or just stick with OKW or SS? I know all the resorts offer activities through community center, but that might get boring for 8 days lol.



Hi....Sorry to hear that your year has been off to a rough start.  We didn't have any plans for a Disney trip this year, but my year has been very stressful as well so with short notice (3 weeks) we planned a Disney trip and we are here now.  We got pretty good airfares from Jetblue and got Saratoga for our DVC.  Not our first choice, but that was the only thing available.  I think you will have no problem getting Saratoga, it is so big.  Just wanted to let you know that if you do get Saratoga, ask for The Springs. Since you will not have a car, it is close to the Carriage House, the main building, food court, arcade, laundry, pool with slide.  It is a walk, but there is a ferry to the Marketplace, otherwise you can take a bus.  Good luck, I really hope you can go.  If you have any other question, please ask me.


----------



## nala1128

Queenie122 said:


> Thank you! I've been furiously searching for plane tix less than $650 for two people.
> 
> Plus, I have never actually stayed at DVC on my own points before! So I'm learning how to navigate the DVC site. It would be SO much easier if you could search all resorts for say, studios, instead of having to go into each one. At this late time, I might end up at SSR though it may work out at Old Key West, my home resort. OKW has all my days with the exception of one right in the middle. I can wait list it and pray it comes through.
> 
> We really can't afford lots of days in the parks so this would be a "resort" kind of vacation. It would be great to do a split stay at say, OKW and then maybe AK if we could get in. Boardwalk or Beach Club would be amazing but I imagine impossible. I won't have a car or anything so having lots at the resort would be ideal. This is a trip we could really explore and the more activities offered at the resort the better.
> 
> Anyone have any tips for either finding cheap airfare or what I should expect trying to get a room on this short notice? Any chance of a few days at AK or just stick with OKW or SS? I know all the resorts offer activities through community center, but that might get boring for 8 days lol.



We are going in a few weeks and ended up booking JetBlue out of JFK...we paid more than we ever have for flights this time around. I shopped for months though. We are doing a weekend departure so that factors into the higher price a bit.. Shopped Southwest out of Islip because we prefer that airport, and didn't find any great fares! After I booked JetBlue, the fare for our flight dropped a bit...I called them and they put the difference in price as a travel credit with them which is good for one year. They are one of a few airlines that do this so at least we have it to use toward future travel or I could even apply to toward someone else if I want to. 

We've gone to WDW many times, but this is our first trip as DVC members. We are doing a split stay at AKV Kidani and the VWL. We are pretty excited about it!!!!


----------



## nala1128

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Long Island DVC'ers meet and greet tail-gate
> 
> SUNDAY Sept 8th 12 noon
> 
> All American Burger/Marshals Ice Cream parking lot
> 
> Come join your DVC Long Island neighbors for a burger, dog, ice cream cone, or shake. Share your summer vacation stories and compare upcomming Disney trips. Wear your best Disney hat and Mickey shirts.
> 
> All American burger and Marshalls ice cream stand share a parking lot on the corner of Merrick Rd (Montauk Hwy) and Hicksville Rd (Rt 107) in Massapequa, NY.
> http://s883.photobucket.com/user/joegafa/media/allamericanburger_zps373bdbf5.jpg.html



As long as I can rearrange my work schedule, we will be there. (I usually work Sunday from 7:30am-4:00 PM). It will be me 42, my DH 43, DD 13, and DS 14. Looking  forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

nala1128 said:


> As long as I can rearrange my work schedule, we will be there. (I usually work Sunday from 7:30am-4:00 PM). It will be me 42, my DH 43, DD 13, and DS 14. Looking  forward to meeting everyone!



We hope you make it and look forward to meeting you.


----------



## DeeCee735

Hi Joe, I will be there on the 8th. If my husband isn't working, so will he


----------



## Idreamodisney247

nala1128 said:
			
		

> We are going in a few weeks and ended up booking JetBlue out of JFK...we paid more than we ever have for flights this time around. I shopped for months though. We are doing a weekend departure so that factors into the higher price a bit.. Shopped Southwest out of Islip because we prefer that airport, and didn't find any great fares! After I booked JetBlue, the fare for our flight dropped a bit...I called them and they put the difference in price as a travel credit with them which is good for one year. They are one of a few airlines that do this so at least we have it to use toward future travel or I could even apply to toward someone else if I want to.
> 
> We've gone to WDW many times, but this is our first trip as DVC members. We are doing a split stay at AKV Kidani and the VWL. We are pretty excited about it!!!!



Just returned from our first stay as DVC members. We also did a split stay and loved every minute of our new membership. We did BLT and SSR. 
Wishing a magical welcome home!!


----------



## nala1128

Idreamodisney247 said:


> Just returned from our first stay as DVC members. We also did a split stay and loved every minute of our new membership. We did BLT and SSR.
> Wishing a magical welcome home!!



Thank you so much!!! We booked a Standard View at Kidani and wait listed a Savanna View... We were watching YouTube videos of the rooms to see what it looked like and the person had a savanna view...my kids were bummed out because we didn't have one. I was losing faith in the wait list coming through as we are leaving in a little less than two weeks and yesterday we got an email that the wait list came through!!! That was the final thing I was hoping for!!!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

DeeCee735 said:


> Hi Joe, I will be there on the 8th. If my husband isn't working, so will he



We hope you can both make it Diane. I look forward to sharing trip reports and upcoming plans.


----------



## DisneyDenis

I mentioned the get together to someone non-DVC now that is interested in finding out about buying resale vs direct and other questions.

Will we all be together somehow? ...or will there be people at tables in smaller groups?  Will we be in the parking lot?  Just wondering.

Denis
BWV
Stony Brook, LI


----------



## disney67

DisneyDenis said:


> I mentioned the get together to someone non-DVC now that is interested in finding out about buying resale vs direct and other questions.
> 
> Will we all be together somehow? ...or will there be people at tables in smaller groups?  Will we be in the parking lot?  Just wondering.
> 
> Denis
> BWV
> Stony Brook, LI


Hi Denis , I cannot talk for Joe but i would guess knowing this place if we tailgate we can group the cars or knowing Joe his Harley and we can bring a few portable tables and chairs would be the easiest and really fun?


----------



## disney67

OK guys I leave on Tue even tho it is a 90% cash trip and one day DVC compliments of a magical DVC friend . I'm staying one day at BLT lake view and it is our first time staying there im so excited ive been wanting to stay here for a long time . so let the magic begin


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

disney67 said:


> Hi Denis , I cannot talk for Joe but i would guess knowing this place if we tailgate we can group the cars or knowing Joe his Harley and we can bring a few portable tables and chairs would be the easiest and really fun?



This sounds good. It shouldn't be that busy on a Sunday post Labor Day. Ideally we can sit together at tables but of course there is no guarantee. It is a parking lot, we will all keep an eye on the kids.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

disney67 said:


> OK guys I leave on Tue even tho it is a 90% cash trip and one day DVC compliments of a magical DVC friend . I'm staying one day at BLT lake view and it is our first time staying there im so excited ive been wanting to stay here for a long time . so let the magic begin



Have a great trip Jeff.  BLT is our home. Nothing beats getting geared up in the morning and following the walkway to MK. We see BLT as 3 resorts. Sometimes we hop on the monorail for breakfast at GF, or sometimes we jump on the monorail for two stops for Dole Whips poolside at the poly. Try hopping on the ferry over to the buffet at the Wilderness Campground. We look forward to a trip report.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Long Island DVC'ers meet and greet tail-gate
> 
> SUNDAY Sept 8th 12 noon
> 
> All American Burger/Marshals Ice Cream parking lot
> 
> Come join your DVC Long Island neighbors for a burger, dog, ice cream cone, or shake. Share your summer vacation stories and compare upcomming Disney trips. Wear your best Disney hat and Mickey shirts.
> 
> All American burger and Marshalls ice cream stand share a parking lot on the corner of Merrick Rd (Montauk Hwy) and Hicksville Rd (Rt 107) in Massapequa, NY.
> http://s883.photobucket.com/user/joegafa/media/allamericanburger_zps373bdbf5.jpg.html



Bump


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Have a great trip Jeff.  BLT is our home. Nothing beats getting geared up in the morning and following the walkway to MK. We see BLT as 3 resorts. Sometimes we hop on the monorail for breakfast at GF, or sometimes we jump on the monorail for two stops for Dole Whips poolside at the poly. Try hopping on the ferry over to the buffet at the Wilderness Campground. We look forward to a trip report.


Thanks Joe i planned the dole whip but at MK did not know poly , and the wilderness lodge buffet sounds like i might have to try and fit it in ?


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

disney67 said:


> Thanks Joe i planned the dole whip but at MK did not know poly , and the wilderness lodge buffet sounds like i might have to try and fit it in ?



It's actually at fort wilderness across the lake not wilderness lodge. Try it if you can. I have heard some great things about it. 

http://allears.net/menu/menu_teb.htm


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> It's actually at fort wilderness across the lake not wilderness lodge. Try it if you can. I have heard some great things about it.
> 
> http://allears.net/menu/menu_teb.htm


Joe is it a charecter breakfest ? just curious


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> *Long Island DVC'ers meet and greet tail-gate
> 
> SUNDAY Sept 8th 12 noon
> 
> All American Burger/Marshals Ice Cream parking lot*
> 
> Come join your DVC Long Island neighbors for a burger, dog, ice cream cone, or shake. Share your summer vacation stories and compare upcomming Disney trips. Wear your best Disney hat and Mickey shirts.
> 
> All American burger and Marshalls ice cream stand share a parking lot on the corner of Merrick Rd (Montauk Hwy) and Hicksville Rd (Rt 107) in Massapequa, NY.


bumping !!!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Hello Long Islanders. If you are on FACEBOOK, please join me on my FACEBOOK group:

WALT DISNEY LOVERS UNIVERSITY


https://www.facebook.com/groups/561135947280476/


----------



## DisneyBelle99

disney67 said:


> OK guys I leave on Tue even tho it is a 90% cash trip and one day DVC compliments of a magical DVC friend . I'm staying one day at BLT lake view and it is our first time staying there im so excited ive been wanting to stay here for a long time . so let the magic begin




Hope your trip is proving to be magical!

43? days more for us


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

DisneyBelle99 said:


> Hope your trip is proving to be magical!
> 
> 43? days more for us



You two are making us jealous. We're not home for another 6 months.


----------



## disney67

DisneyBelle99 said:


> Hope your trip is proving to be magical!
> 
> 43? days more for us


Yes it is and im up at 530am today since we are coming home today and it is the first time im not even sad to leave because this trip was magical 



pinnocchiosdad said:


> You two are making us jealous. We're not home for another 6 months.


Joe you will be here before you know it


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

disney67 said:


> Yes it is and im up at 530am today since we are coming home today and it is the first time im not even sad to leave because this trip was magical



Welcome home Jeff.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Long Island DVC'ers meet and greet tail-gate
> 
> SUNDAY Sept 8th 12 noon
> 
> All American Burger/Marshals Ice Cream parking lot
> 
> Come join your DVC Long Island neighbors for a burger, dog, ice cream cone, or shake. Share your summer vacation stories and compare upcomming Disney trips. Wear your best Disney hat and Mickey shirts.
> 
> All American burger and Marshalls ice cream stand share a parking lot on the corner of Merrick Rd (Montauk Hwy) and Hicksville Rd (Rt 107) in Massapequa, NY.
> http://s883.photobucket.com/user/joegafa/media/allamericanburger_zps373bdbf5.jpg.html



Bump


----------



## disney67

Hi Everyone im home but i got a bonus from southwest going to disney they over booked so coming home i went right up and asked if they needed volunteers to stay an extra day she said she was short 3 but by the time the plane filled up it was 2 me and molly stayed we got 300.00 + 109 = 409.00 X 2 818.00 so airfare is paid for may's trip .
we had such a relaxing trip and i have to say i stayed 2 nights at all star sports football bldg and it was alot of fun . and we stayed one night at BLT we had room 7708 which i had an amazing view of the lake ane MK and i will say it was more fun on the patio watching wises then the top of the world my opinion ? 
This was such a relaxing vacation BOG food was amazing and the grey stuff was sweet , the Wave food amazing , Oliva's food amazing , wolfgangpuck for breakfest amazing , winter/summerland mini golf alot of fun , so many first for our family this trip and we only went on one ride Buzz. the pool slide at BLT is wicked fun !!!!!!

thank you for everyone's help and suggestions they were really appricated .


----------



## TwingleMum

Hi! If its not too late to join - We have owned BCV since 2002. We live in Smithtown. I grew up not far from All America Burgers  Hoping to add on at Poly DVC.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

TwingleMum said:


> Hi! If its not too late to join - We have owned BCV since 2002. We live in Smithtown. I grew up not far from All America Burgers  Hoping to add on at Poly DVC.



Welcome aboard neighbor.


----------



## disney67

TwingleMum said:


> Hi! If its not too late to join - We have owned BCV since 2002. We live in Smithtown. I grew up not far from All America Burgers  Hoping to add on at Poly DVC.


Welcome to our happy home 

 Will you be joining us at All American Burger ?


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Long Island DVC'ers meet and greet tail-gate
> 
> SUNDAY Sept 8th 12 noon
> 
> All American Burger/Marshals Ice Cream parking lot
> 
> Come join your DVC Long Island neighbors for a burger, dog, ice cream cone, or shake. Share your summer vacation stories and compare upcomming Disney trips. Wear your best Disney hat and Mickey shirts.
> 
> All American burger and Marshalls ice cream stand share a parking lot on the corner of Merrick Rd (Montauk Hwy) and Hicksville Rd (Rt 107) in Massapequa, NY.
> http://s883.photobucket.com/user/joegafa/media/allamericanburger_zps373bdbf5.jpg.html



Bump


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

pinnocchiosdad said:


> *Long Island DVC'ers meet and greet tail-gate
> 
> SUNDAY Sept 8th 12 noon
> 
> All American Burger/Marshals Ice Cream parking lot*
> 
> Come join your DVC Long Island neighbors for a burger, dog, ice cream cone, or shake. Share your summer vacation stories and compare upcomming Disney trips. Wear your best Disney hat and Mickey shirts.
> 
> All American burger and Marshalls ice cream stand share a parking lot on the corner of Merrick Rd (Montauk Hwy) and Hicksville Rd (Rt 107) in Massapequa, NY.



So we are getting closer to our meet and greet. We have had these before and they were enjoyable. It is a chance to meet your DVC Long Island neighbors. We chat up our trip reports and discuss our future plans. We share our Disney park secrets. All American Burger is a hamburger stand on Merrick Rd cheer2: Hwy) in Massapequa. There are outdoor tables and a big parking lot. People usually eat and go so I am sure that after a little while we can get tables together. In the same parking lot is Marshall's homemade ice cream stand. I hope the weather is good (no rain, not too hot). So iron your Mickey shirts and we will all see each other September 8th.


----------



## XxStaceFacexX

We will be there!


----------



## disney67

XxStaceFacexX said:


> We will be there!


it will be nice to say Hi


----------



## DisneyBelle99

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3148728

Hi, I found this group, and posted on their board that Long Island has a presence on the Dis. Invited them over to say hi~

As far as next weekend goes, we have to be a maybe for now. Hope we can meet up.  Lots to do before our WDW/ DVC cruise. Deb and Jed


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

DisneyBelle99 said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3148728
> 
> Hi, I found this group, and posted on their board that Long Island has a presence on the Dis. Invited them over to say hi~
> 
> As far as next weekend goes, we have to be a maybe for now. Hope we can meet up.  Lots to do before our WDW/ DVC cruise. Deb and Jed



Thanks for inviting them. Lets see if there's any interest.


----------



## disney67

Originally Posted by pinnocchiosdad  View Post
Long Island DVC'ers meet and greet tail-gate 

SUNDAY Sept 8th 12 noon

All American Burger/Marshals Ice Cream parking lot

Come join your DVC Long Island neighbors for a burger, dog, ice cream cone, or shake. Share your summer vacation stories and compare upcomming Disney trips. Wear your best Disney hat and Mickey shirts.

All American burger and Marshalls ice cream stand share a parking lot on the corner of Merrick Rd (Montauk Hwy) and Hicksville Rd (Rt 107) in Massapequa, NY.


----------



## disney67

Hi guys so it is 5 days before Sundays meet cannot wait to say hi to everyone


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

So I look forward to seeing everyone tomorrow. It looks like the weather will cooperate. We can try to get a few tables or we can tailgate if the parking lot isn't to full. All American Burger and Marshals ice cream share a lot. See you all tomorrow. By the way if you haven't been to All American it's a Long  Island icon. It's been in several food Chanel's shows and its a favorite of Jerry Seinfeld and the Baldwin brothers.


----------



## Queenie122

Hey everyone. I am sorry to say we won't be able to make it tomorrow. I did manage my Disney trip -yay!! - but unfortunately I picked up something down there and I haven't been able to kick it yet. I'm the sickest I've been in a long time. But of course it was worth it 

So, I'm sad to miss everyone as we had a wonderful time last time. Hopefully we have another gathering soon so we can get together.

Have fun tomorrow!


----------



## DeeCee735

Thanks for putting this together Joe. It was a nice meet and we enjoyed seeing everyone! Have a good week.


----------



## lovedvc

I can't believe I only saw this today. Day late, dollar short. Ugh. We are a family of 4 from Holbrook.  Hopefully you will do another soon.


----------



## DisneyBelle99

Next time for us, too. Vacation in 2 weeks, and only a few days off to finish up our FE gifts for the cruise part of our vacation. Hope you had fun. Deb and Jed


----------



## disney67

lovedvc said:


> I can't believe I only saw this today. Day late, dollar short. Ugh. We are a family of 4 from Holbrook.  Hopefully you will do another soon.


Welcome to our home away from home thread


----------



## disney67

DisneyBelle99 said:


> Next time for us, too. Vacation in 2 weeks, and only a few days off to finish up our FE gifts for the cruise part of our vacation. Hope you had fun. Deb and Jed


Hope you have a nice cruise and cannot wait to say hi 
             And Thank You for the magical gift it was amazing


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

So the DVC Poly was announced this week. Which of my LI neighbors are interested. Lots of rumors Tikiman posted that the Grand Villas will only be 2 bedrooms and all other rooms will only be studios. We will have to wait and see. I am fine with staying at my BLT, although the POLY has always been my favorite hotel. Fall should be here soon on the Island. Costco has the Christmas decorations out for about a week already. Halloween is around the corner and if anyone finds any really good haunted houses, please post a review for us.

Thank you to those of you who have joined my FACEBOOK group, THE WALT DISNEY LOVERS UNIVERSITY. If you haven't please check it out. 

Its been pretty quiet on this thread lately. Whats happening out there people. Has anyone added on? Has anyone had a unique experience at a park or resort? Lets talk it up Long Island.


----------



## DeeCee735

Hi Joe & Diane, hi to all the DVC LIer's!

Yes, very interested to see what DVC POLY has in store for all of us. We would consider an add on, but a small one, maybe 75 points. Have to see what the points charts look like. 

Speaking of points charts, I had my finger on the button to cancel our BWV April trip to book GF, but the points are outrageous in comparison. I get that it's on the monorail and it's on top of MK, but our points just mean too much to us to go for a 75 point a weeknight one bedroom lake view. BW with a BW view is 49 in comparison, and is also in a great location, being in the middle of EPCOT and DHS. We like getting more time there vs. spending more points for same size accommodations at different locations.

So, GF will have to wait. Eventually we would like to do a night or two there just to experience it, but still love love love the BW as our favorite resort and AKV as our second favorite, however....that may change when POLY opens. We'll see

On another note, I was able to book 3 nights in October at AKV!! Remember at the meet I was talking about how I couldn't get three nights in October  anywhere in the DVC resorts? Well, I just kept trying a couple of times a day, and up comes a one bedroom standard view at AKV! I'm very very excited, especially since I was asked to be part of the new MyMagic+. I received my magic band in the mail yesterday. I linked my resort reservations and chose my FastPass+ for two parks so far. I may only do two days in the parks. Wish my DH would take the few days off and come with, but he is booked for our November trip and doesn't want to take off time a month prior as well. So it's a girl trip  I'm lovin it!

I'll post after the trip in regards to the MagicBand and FastPass+

Hope all of you are busy planning and looking forward to up coming trips


----------



## majortom1981

pinnocchiosdad said:


> So the DVC Poly was announced this week. Which of my LI neighbors are interested. Lots of rumors Tikiman posted that the Grand Villas will only be 2 bedrooms and all other rooms will only be studios. We will have to wait and see. I am fine with staying at my BLT, although the POLY has always been my favorite hotel. Fall should be here soon on the Island. Costco has the Christmas decorations out for about a week already. Halloween is around the corner and if anyone finds any really good haunted houses, please post a review for us.
> 
> Thank you to those of you who have joined my FACEBOOK group, THE WALT DISNEY LOVERS UNIVERSITY. If you haven't please check it out.
> 
> Its been pretty quiet on this thread lately. Whats happening out there people. Has anyone added on? Has anyone had a unique experience at a park or resort? Lets talk it up Long Island.



I really do not care one way or another about staying at the poly dvc. I am happy with AKL. I am extatic about trader Sams going to the Poly though. My wife and I spent every day at the Trader Sams in Disneyland. That place rocks


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

majortom1981 said:


> I really do not care one way or another about staying at the poly dvc. I am happy with AKL. I am extatic about trader Sams going to the Poly though. My wife and I spent every day at the Trader Sams in Disneyland. That place rocks



Wow. Had no idea about Poly Trader Sam's.


----------



## HowieHowie

DeeCee735 said:


> Hi Joe & Diane, hi to all the DVC LIer's!
> 
> Yes, very interested to see what DVC POLY has in store for all of us. We would consider an add on, but a small one, maybe 75 points. Have to see what the points charts look like.
> 
> Speaking of points charts, I had my finger on the button to cancel our BWV April trip to book GF, but the points are outrageous in comparison. I get that it's on the monorail and it's on top of MK, but our points just mean too much to us to go for a 75 point a weeknight one bedroom lake view. BW with a BW view is 49 in comparison, and is also in a great location, being in the middle of EPCOT and DHS. We like getting more time there vs. spending more points for same size accommodations at different locations.
> 
> So, GF will have to wait. Eventually we would like to do a night or two there just to experience it, but still love love love the BW as our favorite resort and AKV as our second favorite, however....that may change when POLY opens. We'll see
> 
> On another note, I was able to book 3 nights in October at AKV!! Remember at the meet I was talking about how I couldn't get three nights in October  anywhere in the DVC resorts? Well, I just kept trying a couple of times a day, and up comes a one bedroom standard view at AKV! I'm very very excited, especially since I was asked to be part of the new MyMagic+. I received my magic band in the mail yesterday. I linked my resort reservations and chose my FastPass+ for two parks so far. I may only do two days in the parks. Wish my DH would take the few days off and come with, but he is booked for our November trip and doesn't want to take off time a month prior as well. So it's a girl trip  I'm lovin it!
> 
> I'll post after the trip in regards to the MagicBand and FastPass+
> 
> Hope all of you are busy planning and looking forward to up coming trips



Congrats on getting AKV In October and being part of the MyMagic+.    I remember we were talking about it when we got together.  It pays to keep on calling.  Have a great time.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

I am happy that you got a resie Diane. I am sure you are busy planning with your trip just around the corner.


----------



## disney67

HI Guys , 
it has been a rough few weeks and never ends lol !!!!
as per all the new DVC locations they sound magical but i will have to see if it is worth it to stay there and as per Diane said and i agree with her if points are going to be ridiulous sorry {speeling bad } then i will be happy staying at one of the other beautiful resorts we have on a on growing list


----------



## headgorilla

Mike and Wendy from Southold. Owners at Beach club since 2003


----------



## 3happydancers

Frank and Bev here from Centereach!  

 By the way, I just saw the posts about DVC coming to the Poly.  We've never stayed there but maybe now we'll be able to check it out!  We love AK, our home, and we love the Beach Club area but the Poly may be in the running for our first choice.   We shall see!


----------



## disney67

headgorilla said:


> Mike and Wendy from Southold. Owners at Beach club since 2003


WELCOME Mike and Wendy 



3happydancers said:


> Frank and Bev here from Centereach!
> 
> By the way, I just saw the posts about DVC coming to the Poly.  We've never stayed there but maybe now we'll be able to check it out!  We love AK, our home, and we love the Beach Club area but the Poly may be in the running for our first choice.   We shall see!


WELCOME Frank and Bev


----------



## DeeCee735

Welcome Mike and Wendy and Frank and Bev!

I'm 12 days out from my October stay and I can't sit still. Isn't it funny how a trip to the World turns some of us into kids? Are we there yet, are we there yet!?

Originally I was just going to relax, but find myself booking up all the FP+ on the Magic Band, so I think I'll be running around. I also set up a meet with another Disboards lady who is going to be staying at the same resort the last couple of days of my trip. I'm looking forward to meeting her and hanging out in DHS with a fellow DVCer.

Hope you all have trips coming up and that you are having fun planning.


----------



## disney67

DeeCee735 said:


> Welcome Mike and Wendy and Frank and Bev!
> 
> I'm 12 days out from my October stay and I can't sit still. Isn't it funny how a trip to the World turns some of us into kids? Are we there yet, are we there yet!?
> 
> Originally I was just going to relax, but find myself booking up all the FP+ on the Magic Band, so I think I'll be running around. I also set up a meet with another Disboards lady who is going to be staying at the same resort the last couple of days of my trip. I'm looking forward to meeting her and hanging out in DHS with a fellow DVCer.
> 
> Hope you all have trips coming up and that you are having fun planning.


Diane I think we all know that feeling being a kid at heart and always very excited when the countdown hits under a month , and when it is near that 10 day no sleep mark and packing the kid always comes out in all of us in many ways . 

Hope you guys have a magical time !!!!!!!!! and it is always alot of fun meeting new disney people .


----------



## DeeCee735

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Tink Fans

Just wanted to wish all Long Island DVCers a very Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## DeeCee735

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


----------



## disney67

HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all LI DVC'ers and there families


----------



## medic318

Happy thanksgiving to all my fellow dvcers.


----------



## DisneyBelle99

A beautiful day on Long Island. Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

So Disney pissed me off today. I am staying at the GFV in February. I just heard the the MK and resort monorails will be closed M-F from 11:30am until 7:00pm until March. Why can't they do the maintenance at night with lights?  Is anyone else effected?


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> So Disney pissed me off today. I am staying at the GFV in February. I just heard the the MK and resort monorails will be closed M-F from 11:30am until 7:00pm until March. Why can't they do the maintenance at night with lights?  Is anyone else effected?


WOW Joe sorry about this !!!
and you are so right wish they would do Maintenance at night any where on property , but reality is you know it would roll down to us paying more for our magical trips


----------



## disney67

wow im going to start by wishing all the residents of the Bellmore area major Pixies since i was driving my cab and saw that fire last night and it was bad !!!!


And my plans for may/june are taking shape I'm getting to cross off another DVC resort we are staying at AKL of course Savana View after a magical Dream cruise . and Star Wars weekend is a + 
only thing left to do are FP+ and rental car for after cruise and what ever extras we are going to do on the cruise


----------



## Tink Fans

I hate when stuff like that happens.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to Everyone!!!!

*I am getting the threads notifications again to my email...for a while I wasn't getting any notifications   

We are off to BWV and BCV for 10 days after Christmas....YAY!


----------



## disney67

Tink Fans said:


> I hate when stuff like that happens.
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to Everyone!!!!
> 
> *I am getting the threads notifications again to my email...for a while I wasn't getting any notifications
> 
> We are off to BWV and BCV for 10 days after Christmas....YAY!


Thank you and same to you and your family and have a magical trip


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Hello Long Island. Its been pretty quiet on here lately. So who's going down for Presidents week? Ill be at VGF from 2/23 to 2/28. Hooking it up with my annual Daytona 500 trip. Im gonna pass on the dining plan this trip. We're gonna save the receipts and see how a cash trip compares. Stay warm everyone.


----------



## Anna114

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Hello Long Island. Its been pretty quiet on here lately. So who's going down for Presidents week? Ill be at VGF from 2/23 to 2/28. Hooking it up with my annual Daytona 500 trip. Im gonna pass on the dining plan this trip. We're gonna save the receipts and see how a cash trip compares. Stay warm everyone.



I would consider Tables in Wonderland if you plan on doing some table service. We don't do the dining plan anymore we like TiW.


----------



## DeeCee735

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Hello Long Island. Its been pretty quiet on here lately. So who's going down for Presidents week? Ill be at VGF from 2/23 to 2/28. Hooking it up with my annual Daytona 500 trip. Im gonna pass on the dining plan this trip. We're gonna save the receipts and see how a cash trip compares. Stay warm everyone.



Hey Joe, how are you? Happy New Year to you, Diane and the family.
Yes! We are headed down President's Week! BWV with a bunch of people, cannot wait!

Hope you have a great trip....it'll be so nice to get out of this NY winter for a few days


----------



## DeeCee735

disney67 said:


> wow im going to start by wishing all the residents of the Bellmore area major Pixies since i was driving my cab and saw that fire last night and it was bad !!!!
> 
> 
> And my plans for may/june are taking shape I'm getting to cross off another DVC resort we are staying at AKL of course Savana View after a magical Dream cruise . and Star Wars weekend is a +
> only thing left to do are FP+ and rental car for after cruise and what ever extras we are going to do on the cruise



Hi Jeff,

I think you will love AKV Savannah view room. I stay in them as often as I can. AKV is remote. But I see you will have a car, which I think is a real plus when staying at AKV. It's one of home resorts and my second favorite 

I hope your cruise is awesome and your stay at AKV is the perfect topper to a great vacation! I was finally able to book Wilderness Villas. Always wanted to try it, it seems so peaceful. That's a May trip for me as well. Hopefully my DH will be able to take a few days and come with....

Happy New Year, and HAPPY TRAILS


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Hello Long Island. Its been pretty quiet on here lately. So who's going down for Presidents week? Ill be at VGF from 2/23 to 2/28. Hooking it up with my annual Daytona 500 trip. Im gonna pass on the dining plan this trip. We're gonna save the receipts and see how a cash trip compares. Stay warm everyone.


Have a nice trip Joe and Family hope you have a magical trip and send a picture or two of the daytona 500 i would love to rub it in to another friend ?



Anna114 said:


> I would consider Tables in Wonderland if you plan on doing some table service. We don't do the dining plan anymore we like TiW.


I so agree ?



DeeCee735 said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> I think you will love AKV Savannah view room. I stay in them as often as I can. AKV is remote. But I see you will have a car, which I think is a real plus when staying at AKV. It's one of home resorts and my second favorite
> 
> I hope your cruise is awesome and your stay at AKV is the perfect topper to a great vacation! I was finally able to book Wilderness Villas. Always wanted to try it, it seems so peaceful. That's a May trip for me as well. Hopefully my DH will be able to take a few days and come with....
> 
> Happy New Year, and HAPPY TRAILS


Thank You I so appricate this I cannot wait and to add Star Wars Weekend it is going to be Magical. When are you going in May ? and congradulations on the Wilderness villas !!  that sounds like alot of R&R  Happy New Year and also a Happy Disney year too .


----------



## DeeCee735

disney67 said:


> Have a nice trip Joe and Family hope you have a magical trip and send a picture or two of the daytona 500 i would love to rub it in to another friend ?
> 
> I so agree ?
> 
> Thank You I so appricate this I cannot wait and to add Star Wars Weekend it is going to be Magical. When are you going in May ? and congradulations on the Wilderness villas !!  that sounds like alot of R&R  Happy New Year and also a Happy Disney year too .



Hi Jeff, 

Which weekend is Star Wars Weekend? I just booked a May trip.


Thanks,


----------



## disney67

DeeCee735 said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> Which weekend is Star Wars Weekend? I just booked a May trip.
> 
> 
> Thanks,


May 16 to june 8th every fri sat sun hope this helps Diane ?


----------



## DeeCee735

disney67 said:


> May 16 to june 8th every fri sat sun hope this helps Diane ?



Woohoo! I finally hit something without trying!  I will be there and I think I'll go check it out. Thanks Jeff. 

Stay warm and slip free in this icy snowy mess


----------



## disney67

DeeCee735 said:


> Woohoo! I finally hit something without trying!  I will be there and I think I'll go check it out. Thanks Jeff.
> 
> Stay warm and slip free in this icy snowy mess


same to you :O) and awesome you are going to make SWW . if i remember you are going earlier then us ? we are going to be there after our cruise from may 29- June 2nd ?


----------



## DeeCee735

disney67 said:


> same to you :O) and awesome you are going to make SWW . if i remember you are going earlier then us ? we are going to be there after our cruise from may 29- June 2nd ?



Yes, we'll be there earlier. We finally got a one bedroom at WLV! First time staying there and I always wanted to! Have a great vacation!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

DeeCee735 said:


> Yes, we'll be there earlier. We finally got a one bedroom at WLV! First time staying there and I always wanted to! Have a great vacation!



Have a great trip Dee. We will be at VGF 2/22.


----------



## DeeCee735

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Have a great trip Dee. We will be at VGF 2/22.



I'm leaving BWV on the 20th. We are just missing each other. One of these trips we'll have to hit it so we can meet for drinks 

How'd you get VGF?.....lucky dog! We can't get it for anything, and we have tried. Good for you. Please post and let us know how it is. Have a great trip!


----------



## disney67

DeeCee735 said:


> Yes, we'll be there earlier. We finally got a one bedroom at WLV! First time staying there and I always wanted to! Have a great vacation!


this is awesome we are staying at AKL kindahini for our first time and cannot wait for this after staying at BLT in august 



pinnocchiosdad said:


> Have a great trip Dee. We will be at VGF 2/22.


Joe you guys are lucky cannot wait to hear about your magical trip


----------



## DisneyBelle99

Hey Long Islanders! My sister just bought a small home in Florida...in Naples.   They will be snowbirds..Putting together a last minute trip, and hope to sneak in a few days at WDW while we are down there. Have 1 day reserved so far at Grand Floridian, on wait list for a few more...., hoping for at least one or two more, but wow it is tight. Only SSR has availability around the first week of March.  Not thrilled about resort hopping, so we will see. 

Hope you are all well. Deb and Jed


----------



## DVC Sue

Can we join the thread? Jim and Sue from West Islip...


----------



## DisneyBelle99

DVC Sue said:


> Can we join the thread? Jim and Sue from West Islip...



Of course!   Welcome !!!  Anywhere near Arbour Street?  I have a BFF and a niece on that block.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

So we have been down this road before. Parking at a discount at a hotel near Islip airport. Every trip I say I'm gonna try it and never do. But it cost me $108.50 to get my car out of the airport lot yesterday. I just may try it next trip.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

DVC Sue said:


> Can we join the thread? Jim and Sue from West Islip...



Welcome neighbor.


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Hello Long Island.  I am at the Poly enjoying a Dole Whip after a round of golf. I love WDW.


 enjoy Joe and have a magical trip hope your not coming home till late in the week and miss the nice snow we are going to get hit with sunday


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

disney67 said:


> enjoy Joe and have a magical trip hope your not coming home till late in the week and miss the nice snow we are going to get hit with sunday



Thanks Jeff. I actually got home last night. We were there last week. It was cold and rainy. We weren't thrilled with VGF.


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Thanks Jeff. I actually got home last night. We were there last week. It was cold and rainy. We weren't thrilled with VGF.


wow Joe sorry about both ?? 
if you do not mind me to ask what you did not like about VGF ?
and back to shoveling again


----------



## DisneyDenis

I missed last summer's group meeting.... When might the next one be?

Any plans set-up?

Hope to see everybody...


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

DisneyDenis said:


> I missed last summer's group meeting.... When might the next one be?  Any plans set-up?  Hope to see everybody...



We will plan something for the spring/summer. We will be glad to meet you.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

disney67 said:


> wow Joe sorry about both ?? if you do not mind me to ask what you did not like about VGF ? and back to shoveling again



Well. Let's see. Where to start. Now keep in mind this us all just my personal opinion. There is a different feel to GF. You don't get much of that warm and fuzzy feeling.  Did you ever look at the rack rates to pay cash at the GF?  People pay crazy money to stay there and the staff seems to cater to that. The staff is very mature and I think they spend many years working up to a position there. VGF is very pretty. To me it has one if the prettiest DVC villa lobbies. Aside from that I don't have much good to say. I don't think there is a great view to be had. I had a lake view and our view was the wedding pavilion. A nice view but nothing you need to face for a week. We had a glimpse if space mountain and that was it. Our room was very nice but smaller than what we are used to at BLT. We only had 1 bathroom and missed the second. The balcony was literally big enough to through a football back and forth, but when you sat in a chair the thick railing was eye level blocking your view. There also wasn't enough room to fold your legs. It was a pretty good walk to the busses and the wait times seemed average. The monorail was just slightly closer, but you had to go inside the lobby and take the elevator or stairs to the second floor. The mug refill station was as far as you could possibly place it from the villas. There was a second mug station near the pool, but it was closed every time we walked by. Disappointingly there was only one hot tub for the entire resort and that too was a far hike from the villas. I am sure some people will love VGF. After all, it is the Grand Floridian. For me, I'll stay with BLT.


----------



## disney67

DisneyDenis said:


> I missed last summer's group meeting.... When might the next one be?
> 
> Any plans set-up?
> 
> Hope to see everybody...


I so agree with denis i miss last meet too ? we should start thinking about this when the weather gets warmer ?


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Well. Let's see. Where to start. Now keep in mind this us all just my personal opinion. There is a different feel to GF. You don't get much of that warm and fuzzy feeling.  Did you ever look at the rack rates to pay cash at the GF?  People pay crazy money to stay there and the staff seems to cater to that. The staff is very mature and I think they spend many years working up to a position there. VGF is very pretty. To me it has one if the prettiest DVC villa lobbies. Aside from that I don't have much good to say. I don't think there is a great view to be had. I had a lake view and our view was the wedding pavilion. A nice view but nothing you need to face for a week. We had a glimpse if space mountain and that was it. Our room was very nice but smaller than what we are used to at BLT. We only had 1 bathroom and missed the second. The balcony was literally big enough to through a football back and forth, but when you sat in a chair the thick railing was eye level blocking your view. There also wasn't enough room to fold your legs. It was a pretty good walk to the busses and the wait times seemed average. The monorail was just slightly closer, but you had to go inside the lobby and take the elevator or stairs to the second floor. The mug refill station was as far as you could possibly place it from the villas. There was a second mug station near the pool, but it was closed every time we walked by. Disappointingly there was only one hot tub for the entire resort and that too was a far hike from the villas. I am sure some people will love VGF. After all, it is the Grand Floridian. For me, I'll stay with BLT.


yup i hear you and know what you mean !! URGH !! i hate when this happens but we have to try it to like or not like it . I can say my first SSR stay i did not like but my second time i liked it there who knows its disney


----------



## carlbarry

pinnocchiosdad said:


> I don't think there is a great view to be had. I had a lake view and our view was the wedding pavilion. A nice view but nothing you need to face for a week. We had a glimpse if space mountain and that was it.



I stayed in a studio there back in December.  I had a "standard" view, which seemed to be better than your lake view!
http://s1031.photobucket.com/user/cmaltzmanesq/media/100_4487_zps3cc94f34.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## disney67

carlbarry said:


> I stayed in a studio there back in December.  I had a "standard" view, which seemed to be better than your lake view!
> http://s1031.photobucket.com/user/cmaltzmanesq/media/100_4487_zps3cc94f34.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


thats a nice view


----------



## carlbarry

disney67 said:


> thats a nice view



Oh yes, I really can't complain!  That being said, to the right of where the panorama picture was taken, I did see the Port Cochere, Monorail, and Spa.
The room, however, had some big, to put it nicely, "quirks": no hook for your clothes or towel by the shower stall, no dresser, only two draws--on the floor under the bed, and only one opens fully!, and no freezer section in the mini fridge.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Looks like we dodged a bullet with this storm Long Island


----------



## DeeCee735

Yup! Whew!

Enough already !!


----------



## DeeCee735

DVC Sue said:


> Can we join the thread? Jim and Sue from West Islip...



Welcome to the LIer's DVC Disboard and Welcome Home


----------



## DeeCee735

carlbarry said:


> Oh yes, I really can't complain!  That being said, to the right of where the panorama picture was taken, I did see the Port Cochere, Monorail, and Spa.
> The room, however, had some big, to put it nicely, "quirks": no hook for your clothes or towel by the shower stall, *no dresser, only two draws--on the floor under the bed, and only one opens fully!*, and no freezer section in the mini fridge.




 I've visited the models at VGF and I love the look and feel of the place. My favorite thing is that it's so close to the spa, which I tried on my February visit (stayed at BWV - our home resort), and loved. 

I keep telling my husband I want to add on there, but he would rather wait and see what the Poly has to offer. That being said, I was wondering about where we'd put our clothes with that pull down bed in the dresser. I can't imagine taking away storage space to add a 5th person. 
It seems contradictive making room for more people when there's no room for anyone's clothes??

I still want to give it a try. For me, part of the vacation is always what the DVC resort has to offer. Like Joe when he stays at BLT and enjoys the fireworks from the balcony...for me a stay at AKV means a savannah view and a massage at Jambo house, a stay at the BWV means Jellyrolls, Kouzzina and at least one visit into EPCOT, VGF would most definitely mean tea at the Garden Tea Room and a spa treatment in the GF spa, and at least a day at MK. 

So, I've looked every single day for just one night during our long May weekend in VGF studio and it just isn't coming up  I'm not giving up though, right until the day before we leave! I need a little pixie dust.


----------



## hardingk

You will laugh at what I use the hooks for at BLT....to hang up my DD's princess dresses!!!


----------



## carlbarry

DeeCee735 said:


> That being said, I was wondering about where we'd put our clothes with that pull down bed in the dresser. I can't imagine taking away storage space to add a 5th person.
> It seems contradictive making room for more people when there's no room for anyone's clothes??



I stayed at a VGF studio this past December.  I was there alone.  I am not a clothes horse, and take only enough clothes for 3-4 days, and then run a wash every 3 days or so. (For the record, stored in the drawers: 4 pairs of socks, 2 undershirts, 2 t-shirts, 4 pairs of underpants, 2 pairs of swim trunks, one pair of shorts.)
That being said, I had just enough space in those 2 drawers.  I don't know how 2 people could put all their clothes in, let alone 2 adults and 2 children.
Plus, it is just bizarre that in a luxury resort you have to get down on your hands and knees to get your clothes out of a drawer that's on the floor!
I hope this works: http://s1031.photobucket.com/user/cmaltzmanesq/media/100_4349_zpsc2dd0610.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

DeeCee735 said:


> I'm not giving up though, right until the day before we leave! I need a little pixie dust.



You just may get in Dee. Fingers crossed.  I don't think I will return, but there is nothing like staying at a new resort for the first time. I'm glad I tried it.  I had to sell half my BLT points last month. As soon as I can, I'm gonna buy them back. Hopefully at a lower price.


----------



## DeeCee735

pinnocchiosdad said:


> You just may get in Dee. Fingers crossed.  I don't think I will return, but there is nothing like staying at a new resort for the first time. I'm glad I tried it.  I had to sell half my BLT points last month. As soon as I can, I'm gonna buy them back. Hopefully at a lower price.



I'm sorry to hear you had to sell half your points. Hope you have enough to keep your vacation habits though. Maybe consider buying at an older resort resale, at least it will get you in.

I'm so tempted to buy more, but it's a major commitment to the MF and that's not really a position we need to put ourselves in right now. It's that darn addonitis!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

DeeCee735 said:


> I'm sorry to hear you had to sell half your points. Hope you have enough to keep your vacation habits though. Maybe consider buying at an older resort resale, at least it will get you in.  I'm so tempted to buy more, but it's a major commitment to the MF and that's not really a position we need to put ourselves in right now. It's that darn addonitis!



Our mortgage and MF's on 320 pts was $575 a month. We sold half and  cut that bill in half. We will do studios instead of 1br's for a while. I will definitely buy back probably even more. Just not right now.


----------



## DisneyDenis

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Our mortgage and MF's on 320 pts was $575 a month. We sold half and  cut that bill in half. We will do studios instead of 1br's for a while. I will definitely buy back probably even more. Just not right now.



I feel bad that you had to sell...but you're still in the game !!!

I have going on another generic Timeshare Group the last few days and what a BIG difference from DVC!  A lot of gloom and doom.  People begging you to take their timeshare for free, willing to pay all transfer fees, membership fees for 2014 and 2015 !!! For a while I was drinking the Kool-Aid on Diamond Resorts International until I read more about them... manytimes we are critical about DVC, but it's Tops in the timeshare industry IMHO.


----------



## carlbarry

DisneyDenis said:


> I feel bad that you had to sell...but you're still in the game !!!
> 
> I have going on another generic Timeshare Group the last few days and what a BIG difference from DVC!  A lot of gloom and doom.  People begging you to take their timeshare for free, willing to pay all transfer fees, membership fees for 2014 and 2015 !!! For a while I was drinking the Kool-Aid on Diamond Resorts International until I read more about them... manytimes we are critical about DVC, but it's Tops in the timeshare industry IMHO.



This might be off topic, but I am a Wyndham owner also, besides DVC.  If you change a reservation, Wyndham charges a "transaction" fee.  They have "housekeeping points": you are charged a weeks worth of points even if you stay one night.  If you run out of housekeeping points, you have to pay for more.  Used to be that another owner could transfer them to you, but they outlawed that.  They also have banned points transfers from one owner to another.  The only good feature they have is that their version of banking (which you must do BEFORE the points are issued!) extends the expiration for another 2 years, although it costs $35.
So yes, DVC is much, much more owner friendly than Wyndham.


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Looks like we dodged a bullet with this storm Long Island


Thank pixies we did 


DeeCee735 said:


> Yup! Whew!
> 
> Enough already !!


it was nice just some icey roads not to bad



hardingk said:


> You will laugh at what I use the hooks for at BLT....to hang up my DD's princess dresses!!!


that is a cool idea



DisneyDenis said:


> I feel bad that you had to sell...but you're still in the game !!!
> 
> I have going on another generic Timeshare Group the last few days and what a BIG difference from DVC!  A lot of gloom and doom.  People begging you to take their timeshare for free, willing to pay all transfer fees, membership fees for 2014 and 2015 !!! For a while I was drinking the Kool-Aid on Diamond Resorts International until I read more about them... manytimes we are critical about DVC, but it's Tops in the timeshare industry IMHO.


I have to agree with you I have done many Timeshare tours and nothing compears to DVC , Westgate  if i remember they also gave every last ditch effort on selling and it was a rough push . the diamond resort if im correct they were ok not to bad , but nothing even came close room wise as cheary as disney


----------



## DeeCee735

carlbarry said:


> This might be off topic, but I am a Wyndham owner also, besides DVC.  If you change a reservation, Wyndham charges a "transaction" fee.  They have "housekeeping points": you are charged a weeks worth of points even if you stay one night.  If you run out of housekeeping points, you have to pay for more.  Used to be that another owner could transfer them to you, but they outlawed that.  They also have banned points transfers from one owner to another.  The only good feature they have is that their version of banking (which you must do BEFORE the points are issued!) extends the expiration for another 2 years, although it costs $35.
> So yes, DVC is much, much more owner friendly than Wyndham.



Am I understanding correctly? That if you use housekeeping for even one day they charge you a week worth of points??

Now on that point, DVC only offers trash & towel service on the 4th day of the stay, and a full clean on day 8, repeating this if one stays longer. If the member wants full house keeping more than that there is a fee. I don't know what the current prices are, but if I remember correctly it's $35 for a studio and $60 for a one bedroom, etc. That's a bit pricey to me, especially since a cash paying guest gets daily housekeeping for free. Go figure. 

We don't use it because I'm a bit of a clean freak and we've never stayed longer than 6 nights in any one place, but I still think it's un-necessary to charge members for housekeeping services when there's a staff exactly for that reason


----------



## carlbarry

DeeCee735 said:


> Am I understanding correctly? That if you use housekeeping for even one day they charge you a week worth of points??
> 
> Now on that point, DVC only offers trash & towel service on the 4th day of the stay, and a full clean on day 8, repeating this if one stays longer. If the member wants full house keeping more than that there is a fee. I don't know what the current prices are, but if I remember correctly it's $35 for a studio and $60 for a one bedroom, etc. That's a bit pricey to me, especially since a cash paying guest gets daily housekeeping for free. Go figure.
> 
> We don't use it because I'm a bit of a clean freak and we've never stayed longer than 6 nights in any one place, but I still think it's un-necessary to charge members for housekeeping services when there's a staff exactly for that reason


Let me explain better:  Wyndham does NOT give you housekeeping!  The "points" merely cover clean up when you LEAVE, to ready the condo for the next guests.  It is NOT for cleaning while you are in the condo, which they do not do.
So when you go on a Wyndham timeshare sales meeting, the sales weasel will tell you that you can divide up your 1 week worth of points into a weekend here, 3 days there, etc.  But he will NOT tell you that every one of those 2 or 3 day stays will cost you ONE week of housekeeping points.  So you will quickly be paying them for extra points.  AND every time you make a reservation after perhaps your first 2 per use year, they will charge you a "transaction fee."


----------



## disfanforlife

carlbarry said:


> Let me explain better:  Wyndham does NOT give you housekeeping!  The "points" merely cover clean up when you LEAVE, to ready the condo for the next guests.  It is NOT for cleaning while you are in the condo, which they do not do.
> So when you go on a Wyndham timeshare sales meeting, the sales weasel will tell you that you can divide up your 1 week worth of points into a weekend here, 3 days there, etc.  But he will NOT tell you that every one of those 2 or 3 day stays will cost you ONE week of housekeeping points.  So you will quickly be paying them for extra points.  AND every time you make a reservation after perhaps your first 2 per use year, they will charge you a "transaction fee."



This sounds awful!


----------



## DeeCee735

carlbarry said:


> Let me explain better:  Wyndham does NOT give you housekeeping!  The "points" merely cover clean up when you LEAVE, to ready the condo for the next guests.  It is NOT for cleaning while you are in the condo, which they do not do.
> So when you go on a Wyndham timeshare sales meeting, the sales weasel will tell you that you can divide up your 1 week worth of points into a weekend here, 3 days there, etc.  But he will NOT tell you that every one of those 2 or 3 day stays will cost you ONE week of housekeeping points.  So you will quickly be paying them for extra points.  AND every time you make a reservation after perhaps your first 2 per use year, they will charge you a "transaction fee."



Wow! That's most definitely a deal breaker for us. I do thank you for this info. If we ever look at any other timeshare purchase, this will go on the top of the list of many questions.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

disfanforlife said:


> This sounds awful!



DVC points are very expensive. Especially on the new resorts purchased direct from Disney.  But it truly is a superior vacation experience when compared to some if the off property non a Disney offerings.


----------



## Anna114

pinnocchiosdad said:


> DVC points are very expensive. Especially on the new resorts purchased direct from Disney.  But it truly is a superior vacation experience when compared to some if the off property non a Disney offerings.



That's one of the reasons we purchased off the secondary market. That and we wanted to own at VWL. If we were limited to one resort.. that would be it, not that we are.


----------



## carlbarry

DeeCee735 said:


> Wow! That's most definitely a deal breaker for us. I do thank you for this info. If we ever look at any other timeshare purchase, this will go on the top of the list of many questions.



To be more exact:  You are given housekeeping points and "free" transactions based on how many points you get per year.  
A small, normal point package would be about 125,000, which is enough for a week at many locations off season.  You get 1 housekeeping point for every 1,000 points you have.  Housekeeping costs:
Studio-28 points
1 BR-   63 points
2 BR  - 77 points
etc.  You also lose the points when you transfer points to RCI!
As for the "transactions," 128K is enough for 2 free transactions.
So you can see from above, if you have 128K points, and you want 3 weekends in 1 bedrooms, and book them separately, you will be charged for an extra transaction and must buy extra housekeeping points.


----------



## DisneyDenis

disney67 said:


> I have to agree with you I have done many Timeshare tours and nothing compears to DVC , Westgate  if i remember they also gave every last ditch effort on selling and it was a rough push . the diamond resort if im correct they were ok not to bad , but nothing even came close room wise as cheary as disney



I recently thought of getting Diamond Resort International (US Collection) points for FREE. The seller pays EVERYTHING including this year's membership fees, transfer fees, etc. AND would give me $600 for next year's membership fees or whatever I wanted to use it for. The contract had double points available for an immediate 2014 vacation. I had dreams of an RCI transfer into a WDW resort with those points.

Seemed too good to be true. After checking into DRI, I abandonded the idea. Westgate on another board is called "Wastegate" and the lastest story is about an Austrailian who will pay $44,000 after finance charges ($19K purchase price) for the Westgate Town Centre property. He saw his 2 bedroom in week 26 on the resale market ASKING for $900 + maintenance fees. He is sick to his stomach about this. Saleman told him he could very easily rent his time for $2 to $4K if not used. People on other board said it was a lie - too much competition - rental rates are rock bottom for that property, if it could be rented at all.

Be thankful you did not get involved.

The more I hear about other timeshares, the more I like DVC.


----------



## disney67

DisneyDenis said:


> I recently thought of getting Diamond Resort International (US Collection) points for FREE. The seller pays EVERYTHING including this year's membership fees, transfer fees, etc. AND would give me $600 for next year's membership fees or whatever I wanted to use it for. The contract had double points available for an immediate 2014 vacation. I had dreams of an RCI transfer into a WDW resort with those points.
> 
> Seemed too good to be true. After checking into DRI, I abandonded the idea. Westgate on another board is called "Wastegate" and the lastest story is about an Austrailian who will pay $44,000 after finance charges ($19K purchase price) for the Westgate Town Centre property. He saw his 2 bedroom in week 26 on the resale market ASKING for $900 + maintenance fees. He is sick to his stomach about this. Saleman told him he could very easily rent his time for $2 to $4K if not used. People on other board said it was a lie - too much competition - rental rates are rock bottom for that property, if it could be rented at all.
> 
> Be thankful you did not get involved.
> 
> The more I hear about other timeshares, the more I like DVC.


westgate reminds me of Bernie Madoff all lies ! 
and DRI i bought there try out package and the only bad thing i can say fom staying in Orlando and Vagas is very bad lack of security and there rooms were at cheery at all . I was looking for a second Timeshare to back up disney but none of them them i liked sheraton was ok hilton was nice but extremely high


----------



## Monknmom

Do you have to be dvc to be on this board? I am on long island and was just looking for other Disney long island friends!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Monknmom said:


> Do you have to be dvc to be on this board? I am on long island and was just looking for other Disney long island friends!



We welcome all, so welcome neighbor. If you have any questions about buying DVC feel free to ask.


----------



## Monknmom

pinnocchiosdad said:


> We welcome all, so welcome neighbor. If you have any questions about buying DVC feel free to ask.



Well thank you! I was actually going to see about renting points for this trip we are taking February 2015 to see how it is. We have only been to Disney once before!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

So I was walking around Roosevelt Field mall last night. I was near the location where the DVC preview center was located. I had to think how amazing the the center opened and closed in such a short time. Why did it fail?  Are Long Islanders not the target market for DVC? I am!!!  I just find the whole history of the preview center puzzling.


----------



## carlbarry

pinnocchiosdad said:


> So I was walking around Roosevelt Field mall last night. I was near the location where the DVC preview center was located. I had to think how amazing the the center opened and closed in such a short time. Why did it fail?  Are Long Islanders not the target market for DVC? I am!!!  I just find the whole history of the preview center puzzling.



I don't know how they could ever sell enough ownerships to support the center.


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> So I was walking around Roosevelt Field mall last night. I was near the location where the DVC preview center was located. I had to think how amazing the the center opened and closed in such a short time. Why did it fail?  Are Long Islanders not the target market for DVC? I am!!!  I just find the whole history of the preview center puzzling.


I Agree Joe I was there before anyone and i volunteered to take the first picture of the Opening cast member crew , it is sad i have to agree , but the down fall for NY and Chicago was the changing of the guard due to the mistakes with the dues for Aluni ?



carlbarry said:


> I don't know how they could ever sell enough ownerships to support the center.


and from what i herd they exceeded there sales numbers but not 100% sure because one of the final CM told me ?


----------



## disney67

Monknmom said:


> Do you have to be dvc to be on this board? I am on long island and was just looking for other Disney long island friends!


 your more then welcome to join in on our fun


----------



## carlbarry

disney67 said:


> and from what i herd they exceeded there sales numbers but not 100% sure because one of the final CM told me ?


I guess that it's possible, but every time I was there, there wasn't exactly a line of people waiting to buy.  Compare that to the mills run by Wyndham, where lambs are lead to slaughter in shifts.


----------



## disney67

carlbarry said:


> I guess that it's possible, but every time I was there, there wasn't exactly a line of people waiting to buy.  Compare that to the mills run by Wyndham, where lambs are lead to slaughter in shifts.


I have to agree with you even when i went to chicago it looked the same there but then again we cannot see the every minute operation hours and how much they get out of doing special functions or certain parties ? but the bottom line is it was like a touch of disney without going to disney


----------



## carlbarry

disney67 said:


> but the bottom line is it was like a touch of disney without going to disney



I sure miss it.  Drove by Roosevelt Field the other day, and even the big DVC ad on the garage was gone.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

I see it different. I only want that Disney feeling when at Disney. That's what makes it special. I won't even go in a Disney store when at the mall and seeing stuffed Disney characters sitting on the shelf at Walmart is sacrilege.   Lol.


----------



## Jennasis

Even though i live in NC now, I was born and raised on Long island (DH too)...worked for News 12 for years!  We left the Island in 2003 to pursue a lifelong dream...and now we are living another: owning DVC!  We are in ROFR on our first contract right now.  My whole family still lives on the island (Ridge, Shirley, Massapequa, Levittown, Lake Grove, and DH lived in Melville).


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Jennasis said:


> Even though i live in NC now, I was born and raised on Long island (DH too)...worked for News 12 for years!  We left the Island in 2003 to pursue a lifelong dream...and now we are living another: owning DVC!  We are in ROFR on our first contract right now.  My whole family still lives on the island (Ridge, Shirley, Massapequa, Levittown, Lake Grove, and DH lived in Melville).



Good luck in ROFR. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## disney67

carlbarry said:


> I sure miss it.  Drove by Roosevelt Field the other day, and even the big DVC ad on the garage was gone.


i miss that sign and i was there about a month ago where it was and it felt like the magic in that area is gone 



pinnocchiosdad said:


> I see it different. I only want that Disney feeling when at Disney. That's what makes it special. I won't even go in a Disney store when at the mall and seeing stuffed Disney characters sitting on the shelf at Walmart is sacrilege.   Lol.


I know what you are saying Joe but some people hint me take everything disney to a next levels because if i cannot be in disney even seeing those statues at wal mart put a smile on my face  



Jennasis said:


> Even though i live in NC now, I was born and raised on Long island (DH too)...worked for News 12 for years!  We left the Island in 2003 to pursue a lifelong dream...and now we are living another: owning DVC!  We are in ROFR on our first contract right now.  My whole family still lives on the island (Ridge, Shirley, Massapequa, Levittown, Lake Grove, and DH lived in Melville).


Hi and welcome and good luck ROFR which home resort you guys going for ?


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Happy Spring Long Island. Now get out there and enjoy our beaches, parks, and all that makes us Strong Island, New York.


----------



## Tink Fans

Yeah!!!! Enjoy it this weekend before the cold hits us again next week but hopefully NO MORE BOOTS & SHOVELS!!!  Going to beach today!!  Lots of seals out around Field 10/Jones Beach!!


----------



## DeeCee735

I think I need to be a Disney snowbird
Like the rest of us, I'm totally done with this cold yukky weather. I want Mickey Mouse and sunshine


----------



## Jennasis

disney67 said:
			
		

> Hi and welcome and good luck ROFR which home resort you guys going for ?



Bay Lake Towers. Its our favorite resort!

We'll be heading "home" to Long Island next week for a family wedding out at the East Wind.


----------



## Tink Fans

DeeCee735 said:


> I think I need to be a Disney snowbird
> Like the rest of us, I'm totally done with this cold yukky weather. I want Mickey Mouse and sunshine



Me too! and the only snowman I want to be building is a sandman at BC pool!


* * * 

Welcome Jennasis ~ we almost left Long Island in 2007 for NC. Eventually we will head further South and I will always have my ties to Long Island too...will probably miss it and the snow!


----------



## Jennasis

Tink Fans said:


> Me too! and the only snowman I want to be building is a sandman at BC pool!
> 
> 
> * * *
> 
> Welcome Jennasis ~ we almost left Long Island in 2007 for NC. Eventually we will head further South and I will always have my ties to Long Island too...will probably miss it and the snow!



Tink, I miss the food, but never EVER the snow  .  The weather back on Long Island was partially what drove us south (the other was property taxes, the high cost of living etc).  I miss the fam too.  I think the first order of business when we get up there next week is to get pizza.


----------



## disney67

DeeCee735 said:


> I think I need to be a Disney snowbird
> Like the rest of us, I'm totally done with this cold yukky weather. I want Mickey Mouse and sunshine


I so agree im so tired of this weather 63 days to star wars and a dream trip



Jennasis said:


> Bay Lake Towers. Its our favorite resort!
> 
> We'll be heading "home" to Long Island next week for a family wedding out at the East Wind.


I was able to stay there one night in august Some magical person gave me a free night 
I liked it for location and relaxation and it is a beautiful resort


----------



## DisneyDenis

After seeing the Aulani webcast, I can't wait to go there !!!

I hope I win..... Disney even gives $6000 cash for income taxes and living in New York State I will need every penny !!!


----------



## DarleneP

Jennasis said:


> Bay Lake Towers. Its our favorite resort!
> 
> We'll be heading "home" to Long Island next week for a family wedding out at the East Wind.




I had my reception at East Wind!!!!!!!   I love it there.  We had been going every year for our anniversary dinner until 2012 when we went to F&W for the first time.  We'll be skipping East Wind again this year as we head back to Disney for F&W.


----------



## DVC Sue

West Islip here! We own at BWV, AKV, VWL, and GFV. We bought annual passes and we have three trips planned this year. We're super excited!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

DVC Sue said:


> West Islip here! We own at BWV, AKV, VWL, and GFV. We bought annual passes and we have three trips planned this year. We're super excited!



3 in a year. Wow. Better get planning!


----------



## zackspal

First F&W trip this year,  Looking forward to it


----------



## Anna114

Do yourself a favor... don't make a lot of EPCOT adr's. I was not hungry after eating at F&W


----------



## Al Foley

Moved to Myrtle Beach from Hicksville/ Levittown area 12 years ago and 1st think when on the Island is get Bagels and Pizza.


----------



## disney67

Al Foley said:


> Moved to Myrtle Beach from Hicksville/ Levittown area 12 years ago and 1st think when on the Island is get Bagels and Pizza.


so funny but true it is the water / dough is what makes them both taste good


----------



## Jennasis

DarleneP said:


> I had my reception at East Wind!!!!!!!   I love it there.  We had been going every year for our anniversary dinner until 2012 when we went to F&W for the first time.  We'll be skipping East Wind again this year as we head back to Disney for F&W.



Had my first wedding at East Wind. Fabulous place, great food! This wedding this weekend was super! We are on our way home to NC right now. Praying our ROFR comes through this week.


----------



## zackspal

Anna114 said:


> Do yourself a favor... don't make a lot of EPCOT adr's. I was not hungry after eating at F&W



Thanks Anna, I will remember that


----------



## nydisney14

We live in Bethpage. Anthony and Karen. Members since 2004. (SSR). Just came back from BLT. We got annual passes and hope to go back Christmas time!


----------



## disney67

nydisney14 said:


> We live in Bethpage. Anthony and Karen. Members since 2004. (SSR). Just came back from BLT. We got annual passes and hope to go back Christmas time!


Hi and Welcome  to our home away from home and i so love Xmas time but we are going Memorial day week staying at AKL kidahini


----------



## Anna114

nydisney14 said:


> We live in Bethpage. Anthony and Karen. Members since 2004. (SSR). Just came back from BLT. We got annual passes and hope to go back Christmas time!



If you never been there at Christmas you are in for a treat. Make time, if you can, to look around Grand Floridian and Wilderness Lodge. Those resorts are just beautiful at Christmas.


----------



## DisneyDenis

Can't wait for the LI Dis Summer Meet and Greet !!!


----------



## disney67

DisneyDenis said:


> Can't wait for the LI Dis Summer Meet and Greet !!!


 Denis I so Agree with you since i missed last year


----------



## disney67

Hi guys im in the final strectch 10 days before my Star Wars and A Dream trip and it cannot come any sooner !!! because i'm ready to kill lol.
so this is what we have planned ?
day 1 - leaving late staying in a econolodge for the night 
day 2 - check in at all star movies for one night , hoping to do the 24hr event or we might do AK for a half day, but we might just relax it is my Anniversary  and we are doing Giordanos Pizza my wife and my favorite place . 
day 3- wake up have breakfest at wolfgang puck at DTD , breakfest pizza rules .
go back and swim a bit if i do not meet up with a few friends ? then check out and then go check in at honewood suites near the airport and wait for my niece to arrive and have dinner with them at a BBQ place she knows of off property ?
then we head back to the hotel maybe swim and relax because embarking day is coming 
day 4,5,6,7,- Disney Cruise on the Dream  
Day 8 - embarking and checking in at DVC AKL kindahini everyone , after unloading all luggage im meeting with a friend around 2-3 for a kitchen sink . after that it is relaxing and swim a bit dinner i think will be steak & shake .
day 9- MK all day with dinner at Crystal Palace with my friend Todd from CA 
day 10- DHS for star wars weekend with dinner at my fav Sci Fi dining 
Day 11- say good bye to niece and her family and maybe hit Epcot after that ? 
day 12- we leave depression day


----------



## DeeCee735

disney67 said:


> Hi guys im in the final strectch 10 days before my Star Wars and A Dream trip and it cannot come any sooner !!! because i'm ready to kill lol.
> so this is what we have planned ?
> day 1 - leaving late staying in a econolodge for the night
> day 2 - check in at all star movies for one night , hoping to do the 24hr event or we might do AK for a half day, but we might just relax it is my Anniversary  and we are doing Giordanos Pizza my wife and my favorite place .
> day 3- wake up have breakfest at wolfgang puck at DTD , breakfest pizza rules .
> go back and swim a bit if i do not meet up with a few friends ? then check out and then go check in at honewood suites near the airport and wait for my niece to arrive and have dinner with them at a BBQ place she knows of off property ?
> then we head back to the hotel maybe swim and relax because embarking day is coming
> day 4,5,6,7,- Disney Cruise on the Dream
> Day 8 - embarking and checking in at DVC AKL kindahini everyone , after unloading all luggage im meeting with a friend around 2-3 for a kitchen sink . after that it is relaxing and swim a bit dinner i think will be steak & shake .
> day 9- MK all day with dinner at Crystal Palace with my friend Todd from CA
> day 10- DHS for star wars weekend with dinner at my fav Sci Fi dining
> Day 11- say good bye to niece and her family and maybe hit Epcot after that ?
> day 12- we leave depression day



Woohoo! Sounds like a fantastic trip!!!! Enjoy it and HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!  I'm headed to WLV in a few more days! Short trip but very excited


----------



## disney67

DeeCee735 said:


> Woohoo! Sounds like a fantastic trip!!!! Enjoy it and HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!  I'm headed to WLV in a few more days! Short trip but very excited


Have a nice trip Diane I think my next trip will be WLVand thank you


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Ok. It's that time of the year. Whose up for a Spring Long Island DVC'ers meet and greet.


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

A meet and greet sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## DeeCee735

DH and I are definitely up for a meet!

I'm currently sitting in the airport waiting to go home. Stayed at WLV and it was a great weekend!  Perfect weather and crowds not high

Will post TR


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

I'm jealous...we stayed at WLV in January and loved it!


----------



## ree1064

Hey here in Queens close to LI!  
Been a member since 2001---own at VWL- Beach Club and SSR
Heading home soon for a 8 nite then again in September for a Mom-daughter weekend then again in Jan 2015 for a special bday and then next summer........
People ask why I am constantly going.......,.duh
Ree


----------



## DeeCee735

ree1064 said:


> Hey here in Queens close to LI!
> Been a member since 2001---own at VWL- Beach Club and SSR
> Heading home soon for a 8 nite then again in September for a Mom-daughter weekend then again in Jan 2015 for a special bday and then next summer........
> People ask why I am constantly going.......,.duh
> Ree



Hi Ree! I'm in Woodmere, we are a stones throw from each other!
I get that a lot too, people asking why I go so much. I think it's a weird question, anyone who owns a timeshare goes to the same place a lot. Plus, our Disney is not their Disney in so any ways....welcome to the thread!


----------



## carlbarry

DeeCee735 said:


> Hi Ree! I'm in Woodmere, we are a stones throw from each other!
> I get that a lot too, people asking why I go so much. I think it's a weird question, anyone who owns a timeshare goes to the same place a lot. Plus, our Disney is not their Disney in so any ways....welcome to the thread!



NORTH Woodmere here!
I know an old guy who goes to the same island with his wife every year for the last 35 years.  Nothing to do there but sit by the pool or beach.  And he always asks me why I would go to Orlando "again"!


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

I get asked that a lot too...I just tell them that it feels like home to me


----------



## ree1064

I just wish I had bought in 1991 but was newly married......ugh
Thank goodness was able to purchase the DVC Annual Premium Pass!


----------



## ree1064

So you guys have M/Gs.....
Where/When?


----------



## DisneyDenis

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Ok. It's that time of the year. Whose up for a Spring Long Island DVC'ers meet and greet.



How about the weekend after Father's Day? Just throwin' out ideas.... That would Be June 21 / 22. The first weekend of Summer !!!


----------



## DeeCee735

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Ok. It's that time of the year. Whose up for a Spring Long Island DVC'ers meet and greet.



Hi Joe. How's Diane and the family? Hope all is well. Let me know what dates you settle on for the meet and greet and I'll do my best to be there


----------



## DeeCee735

disney67 said:


> Hi guys im in the final strectch 10 days before my Star Wars and A Dream trip and it cannot come any sooner !!! because i'm ready to kill lol.
> so this is what we have planned ?
> day 1 - leaving late staying in a econolodge for the night
> day 2 - check in at all star movies for one night , hoping to do the 24hr event or we might do AK for a half day, but we might just relax it is my Anniversary  and we are doing Giordanos Pizza my wife and my favorite place .
> day 3- wake up have breakfest at wolfgang puck at DTD , breakfest pizza rules .
> go back and swim a bit if i do not meet up with a few friends ? then check out and then go check in at honewood suites near the airport and wait for my niece to arrive and have dinner with them at a BBQ place she knows of off property ?
> then we head back to the hotel maybe swim and relax because embarking day is coming
> day 4,5,6,7,- Disney Cruise on the Dream
> Day 8 - embarking and checking in at DVC AKL kindahini everyone , after unloading all luggage im meeting with a friend around 2-3 for a kitchen sink . after that it is relaxing and swim a bit dinner i think will be steak & shake .
> day 9- MK all day with dinner at Crystal Palace with my friend Todd from CA
> day 10- DHS for star wars weekend with dinner at my fav Sci Fi dining
> Day 11- say good bye to niece and her family and maybe hit Epcot after that ?
> day 12- we leave depression day



Hi Jeff. Hoping your vacation was fantastic! Post when you have the time. Would love to hear all about it


----------



## DisneyDenis

This thread has been very quiet lately.... Maybe I can get things going...

What does everyone feel about taking your kids out of school to go to Disney for a week or so?

I went with my granddaughter twice to disney while classes were in session. It did not seem to hurt her grades in the least.

Do you feel grade school is ok and not high school?  What do others think?


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

DisneyDenis said:


> This thread has been very quiet lately.... Maybe I can get things going...  What does everyone feel about taking your kids out of school to go to Disney for a week or so?  I went with my granddaughter twice to disney while classes were in session. It did not seem to hurt her grades in the least.  Do you feel grade school is ok and not high school?  What do others think?



Every time my wife and I are at WDW during school months, we notice how many kids are there. I don't think it would hurt at the grade school level.


----------



## ree1064

I am a NYC teacher.  I have taught grades 1 and 2 for most of my 26 year career.  Many parents ask me this and I actually encourage it. I believe family time is ver important.  I regret not doing so with my own DD-18 years old.  Except this coming Sept/Jan, we are leaving work/school to go down, especially during Food/Wine and MNSHP! First time ever.


----------



## DeeCee735

First time we went were when the kids were 6. We pulled them out of school for week in early June. Second time they were 8 but we went during February week. The 3 rd time we bought into DVC and continued to go only during school breaks. I work for a school district and have off when schools are closed. DH could work out his time off then as well. 

Looking back to pulling them out of school for that week is now (this was WOW 19 years ago!!!!) inconsequential. Was then too for that matter. It was first grade and I think their memories of that first trip trump the off week by a lot!

Knowing your kids and how they handle ( or don't) backup/makeup work, IMO anyway, is a deciding factor. 

As time goes, by that week you pulled them out of school becomes so much less an issue or memory, but the trip to Disney stays fresh and lasting.


----------



## ree1064

DeeCee
I could not agree more!!!!
When is your next trip?


----------



## DeeCee735

ree1064 said:


> DeeCee
> I could not agree more!!!!
> When is your next trip?



Unfortunately not until the fall


----------



## ree1064

Oh.....
I am doing this summer and Fall......
When in Fall?
Where are u staying?
Where do you own?


----------



## DisneyDenis

Thinking of getting a small 50 point contract. Anybody else thinking about this?

I assume the price will be about that of the GFV or a little lower with incentives in terms of point cost and mf's. Same point inflation as GF.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

DisneyDenis said:


> Thinking of getting a small 50 point contract. Anybody else thinking about this?  I assume the price will be about that of the GFV or a little lower with incentives in terms of point cost and mf's. Same point inflation as GF.



The next time I buy it will be resale. I have done business with the time share store and I recommend them.


----------



## ree1064

I want POLY!
BTW, saw a license plate last week at Galleria of Westbury.....LV4DISNY.....
Is she out here???


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Hello all. It's been a quiet summer on this thread. Does anyone care to share a summer Disney trip. 

I'm excited because I am booked on the Disney Wonder to Alaska next July.


----------



## DeeCee735

ree1064 said:


> Oh.....
> I am doing this summer and Fall......
> When in Fall?
> Where are u staying?
> Where do you own?




Hi Ree, sorry I never replied. I haven't been on the boards much at all this summer.  I'm going down with a bunch of cousins second weekend in November and can't wait!!! Just starting some planning. All adults no kiddies or husbands 

When are you going and where are you staying? Maybe we can work out a meet....


----------



## ree1064

DeeCee,
No worries!
I am going 25-29 September.......we will miss each other by a few days. 
All we could get back in April was Saratoga Springs.........it is only me and my DD...our first 
MNSSHP and F/W!!!!#stoked
Maybe one day we will meet up....


----------



## disney67

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Hello all. It's been a quiet summer on this thread. Does anyone care to share a summer Disney trip.
> 
> I'm excited because I am booked on the Disney Wonder to Alaska next July.


Hi I started an early summer trip may22-june 1st 10 days of a magical adventure that was amazing and loooong lmao me saying long . 
it started by me adding an extra day to our trip because we wanted to be there for our Anniversary on the 23rd and disney had the 24 hour special if we wanted to do it .well it started off with our departure day i always head to the airport early and thank pixies i did it was not a great night to fly and we got there early and the flight before ours did not arrive yet ? so iasked about getting on that flight and the lady said it would be 50.00 a person and I replied nicely that if this plane is empty why not wave the fee because on one hand if my flight is full you now have 3 extra seats and she said i will look and she was nice enough to wave the fee and we basically arrived the time i would of on my flight we stayed the first night at what i call a shower and a bed . the next morning Our Anniversary we Checked in at All Star Movies for one night (thats because these 2 nights were added ) it was so hot and humid we decided to do a tiny bit of shopping and relax in the pool and just relax we did not book any adrs and basically ate off property we were keeping food budget cheap . the next morning we took a swim before checking out and then checking in at homewood suites by the airport for one night and wait for my niece to come in . Now this hotel was amazing 5 stars i would give this place  for everything including the breakfest in the morning . Well now the real vacation starts ? cont next page


----------



## disney67

well it was time to drive to port to spend 4 magical days on the Dream and it was Amazing met some more new disney friends from all over the world and we all had a magical time . this was my nieces family first cruise and to disney except she has been here a few times . after a long magical 4 days cruising it sadly had to come to an end with a lot of tears . onto 4 more magical at WDW we relaxed on departure day and then went to MK we had dinner at CP with a friend from CA it was alot of fun then we stayed till closing . the next day i have been dying for star wars weekend now this was extremely a lot of fun but alot of people too were in the park and i loved it some people dressed up for it made it fun. but my nieces little one did not feel good so we needed time to relax and then we went back later and closed the park . after that niece had to pack she was leaving sun and we left mon . we had one more relaxing day and we left on monday it was a great stay at AKL Kidahini loved waking every morning and looking out on the savanna it was so magical this became one of my favorite resorts so far . after a long magical 10 days it was finally time to come home to Long Island .


----------



## DisneyBelle99

This thread sure has been quiet this year!  I haven't been on Disboards too much.                  


Anyone going to the "Great Moments with Walt Disney" this Sunday?

Anyone going on the DVC Members Cruise to Alaska in May?

We are doing both, God Willing!


----------



## DeeCee735

I'll be there with my DH


----------



## DeeCee735

and....Merry Christmas! Happy Hanukah! Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## disney67

Hi Guys i want to wish everyone a Happy Holiday and Happy New Year 
and no we are not going Sad Sad Sad 
No plans on table right now for 3-4 years even tho i have permission to go on a solo trip , but money and funds are low hoping for next Jan 2016 for my solo trip ?


----------



## ree1064

"DisneyBelle99
See you on Sunday


----------



## ree1064

Boughr DVC APs last year and will have a total of 4 trips using them-over 35 days worth it. 
Heading down in 6 weeks. 
So excited for our first ever winter trip. 
Planning Summer 2015 in a week


----------



## DisneyBelle99

DeeCee735 said:


> I'll be there with my DH



Sending you a PM


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

*HELLO ALL!!!*

_*I **haven't** been on in a while, but I am looking to get this thread going again. I justed wanted to say hello for now>*_


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Hello all. I’m not sure who is still following this group, but I just want you all to know that I have a new FACEBOOK group. Please search it and join:

LONG ISLAND DVC MEMBERS


----------



## carlbarry

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Hello all. I’m not sure who is still following this group, but I just want you all to know that I have a new FACEBOOK group. Please search it and join:
> 
> LONG ISLAND DVC MEMBERS


I'm in the Five Towns.  I did a search for  "Long Island DVC Members" and came up with nothing.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

carlbarry said:


> I'm in the Five Towns.  I did a search for  "Long Island DVC Members" and came up with nothing.


I just tried another Facebook search. It came right up.


----------



## carlbarry

pinnocchiosdad said:


> I just tried another Facebook search. It came right up.


Doesn't come up for me.


----------



## Pattiwig

hi! still following


----------



## LSchrow

carlbarry said:


> Doesn't come up for me


me, either...


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

I’ll check the settings, I just searched on my wife’s phone and nothing came up. Try again tomorrow. Hopefully it’s fixed.


----------



## carlbarry

I just tried again.  And I tried "DVC members Long Island" and "DVC Long Island."  It did not come up.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

I deleted the group and will try again. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## DeeCee735

carlbarry said:


> I'm in the Five Towns.  I did a search for  "Long Island DVC Members" and came up with nothing.



Me too. Five towns here. Not on Facebook though so I’ll have to miss out. But, hello fellow DVC Islanders! Enjoy planning your future trips!
Dee


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

So I tried the Facebook Long Island DVC members group again. I think the problem was that since it was new and no members it wasn’t live. I added my wife so I now believe it will be searchable. Can someone please give it a try. I hope you all join. We had a lot of fun here a few years back. It’s time to move to Facebook. Please join me there.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

DeeCee735 said:


> Me too. Five towns here. Not on Facebook though so I’ll have to miss out. But, hello fellow DVC Islanders! Enjoy planning your future trips!
> Dee


Hey Dee. Good to see you on here again.


----------



## carlbarry

pinnocchiosdad said:


> So I tried the Facebook Long Island DVC members group again. I think the problem was that since it was new and no members it wasn’t live. I added my wife so I now believe it will be searchable. Can someone please give it a try. I hope you all join. We had a lot of fun here a few years back. It’s time to move to Facebook. Please join me there.


Nope.  I tried a couple of different ways, "Long Island DVC owners," "DVC Long Island," etc., and nothing came up.


----------



## DisneyHumbug

I found a "DVC Long Island Owners Group" that hasn't had a post since 2015!  But that's all that came up!


----------



## carlbarry

DisneyHumbug said:


> I found a "DVC Long Island Owners Group" that hasn't had a post since 2015!  But that's all that came up!


You're still way ahead of me.  I entered "DVC Long Island Owners Group" and the top response was "Dog Owners of Long Island."


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

I give up folks. I’m not sure why no one can find the group on Facebook. I entered a few members and it’s still not able to be found.

On a brighter note, it’s nice to see some chatter on this page.


----------



## carlbarry

pinnocchiosdad said:


> I give up folks. I’m not sure why no one can find the group on Facebook. I entered a few members and it’s still not able to be found.
> 
> On a brighter note, it’s nice to see some chatter on this page.


Is it permitted here for you to post a link to the page?


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

LONG ISLAND DVC MEMBERS GROUP

https://www.facebook.com/groups/817411439098680/?ref=share


----------



## Shannon12

That worked for me


----------



## Physics Guy

Just requested to join as well.


----------



## carlbarry

Worked for me, too.  Joined!


----------



## LSchrow

& done!!


----------



## DisneyHumbug

Got it!!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

CALLING ALL LONG ISLANDERS. JOIN US ON FACEBOOK IN THE LONG ISLAND DVC MEMBERS GROUP.


----------



## DeeCee735

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Hey Dee. Good to see you on here again.




You too! Hope you and yours are safe and staying well. Best of luck through this nightmare.


----------



## BcIcemen

Just requested to join


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Hello Long Island. So who had to cancel?


----------



## BcIcemen

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Hello Long Island. So who had to cancel?


not me,not yet


----------



## carlbarry

My next reservation is early January 2021.  I'm hoping things are almost back to normal by then.


----------



## DisneyHumbug

Just canceled June....which used 106 2018 points that were banked...those points are toast!  But my borrowed 2020 points were put back...and I was able to bank the remainder of my 2019....(September use year) - now to try and get a 2BR res for November....but we're all healthy so I"m trying to put it all in perspective.


----------



## carlbarry

DisneyHumbug said:


> Just canceled June....which used 106 2018 points that were banked...those points are toast!  But my borrowed 2020 points were put back...and I was able to bank the remainder of my 2019....(September use year) - now to try and get a 2BR res for November....but we're all healthy so I"m trying to put it all in perspective.


I've had lots of luck twice with last minute cancellations where DVC gave me back my points, so I shouldn't complain . . . BUT they should really be giving back people their points now.


----------

